# Επιπρόσθετα > Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός >  >  ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΣΜΟΣ (τί είναι)

## antonis_p

*Bridgeport ham radio operator reaches the world via Morse code*


 


*By: TONYA WIESER, Staff Reporter*

Published: Saturday, March 14, 2009 11:01 PM CDT
BRIDGEPORT — Although many know him as Frank Cahoy, other recognize a Bridgeport man as KOBLT.

His call sign identifies him to friends as far away as Finland.

A ham radio operator, Cahoy is a member of the American Radio Relay League Organization, AMSAT Satellite Operation and is a a regular operator of the club station NONEB of Scottsbluff.

*His interest in amateur ham radio began in the early 1950s as a short-wave radio listener.*



“*I started out with nothing more than a receiver and listened to The Voice of America, Radio Moscow, Radio Australia and the British Broadcasting Corporation*, to name a few,” Cahoy said. “At that time, there were no local ham radio participants, but I had a very dear friend that lived a hour away who encouraged me to join.”

*He taught himself Morse code, studying and preparing for the required written exam.* In those days, Cahoy said, operators were expected to be able to send and receive five words a minute and pass a written exam.

“All of that had to be performed in front of another amateur radio operator who in turn sent it in to the Federal Communications Commission,” Cahoy said. “*Then I waited impatiently for several months before receiving my actual license*.”

Cahoy received his first license in June 1960 and originally was assigned the call sign KNOBLT, *with the ‘N’ representing the novice entry level and limiting him to only 75 watts and the use of Morse code only*.

After about six months, he had contacts in 40 states and a few “DX” (overseas countries) contacts. Over time, he upgraded his skills and equipment. Once he had earned his general class rank, Cahoy was allowed to drop the N from his call sign, becoming KOBLT, and to operate both via Morse code and by voice.

In time, as the equipment, rules and regulations changed, the FCC had invented an incentive program upgrading the testing.

Eventually he qualified for the “extra” class.

“It involved a broader band with more operating frequencies,” he said.

The process also required an upgrade of equipment from a simple 100-watt radio transmitter to a 100-watt transceiver connected to a power amplifier capable of generating up to 500 additional watts. It required him to get more sophisticated antennas as well.

“*My main focus has always been working the DX, and my ultimate goal is to work every country, referred to as ‘entities*,’” Cahoy said.

The thrill lies in making contact with other operators around the globe, he said.

There are 338 entities, and as of this week Cahoy has worked and confirmed 337 of them. The only one he is lacking contact with is North Korea, because its government forbids anyone to converse via radio in or out of the country.

Over the years Cahoy’s ham radio’s world has gained and lost entities. For example, the Canal Zone, which he worked frequently, was given back to Panama. And after the fall of the Berlin Wall, East Germany and West Germany became just Germany.

Some entities aren’t even permanently inhabited. For instance, Scarborough Reef is a pile of rocks sticking up out of the South China Sea. Radio operators visiting the site took along a carpenter to build a platform on the rocks to serve as a base and set up food, radio equipment and generators in order to operate.

Through the years, Cahoy has met and made a lot of friends. However, he has a very dear friend, Martti, under the call sign of OH2BH, who makes his home in Helsinki, Finland.

“We started talking to each other in the early ’60s and I was the first Nebraska station he ever contacted,” Cahoy said. “Since those days, Martti has become a world-famous DXer and has gone on several expeditions to many, many rare and exotic places. In fact, my latest contact recently confirmed that he was in the Azores Islands.”

Cahoy is comfortable using Morse Code at a pace of 30 words per minute and still is an active competitor. Most competitions last 48 hours, with American and Canadian radio operators taking on the rest of the world.

“The principle is to contact as many entities as you can,” Cahoy said. “The numbers all depend on how much time you put in and on the propagation, which is the ability for your signal to be heard and vice versa, but I can easily work around 300 contacts throughout several entities during competition.”

Every May, Cahoy travels to Dayton, Ohio, to attend a major convention and competition known as the Hamvention, which lasts for four days.

“The event averages nearly 20,000 radio operators from all over the world,” Cahoy said, “and it is so nice to finally get to put a face with either the voices or fists (Morse code operators).”

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Cahoy received his first license in June 1960 and originally was assigned the call sign KNOBLT, *with the ‘N’ representing the novice entry level and limiting him to only 75 watts and the use of Morse code only*.



Ακριβώς όπως γίνεται και σε μας Αντώνη!

----------


## antonis_p

ειδικά οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν το πλέον "αξιοκρατικό" σύστημα.
Ίσως να έχουν και 10 άδειες...
Εμείς για τα HF  έχουμε μια (και καλή! που λεει ο λόγος.)
Είδες όμως από που ξεκίνησε;
Από ακροατής. 
Και αυτοδίδακτος στην τηλεγραφία! 
Και με υπομονή και επιμονή έγινε αυτό που ήθελε!
Το δημοσίευσα τόσο για να επισημάνω αυτό που έλεγε ο φίλος Κώστας
(για την υπομονή κλπ)
όσο και για να δείξω σε αντίθεση με το τί συμβαίνει στην χώρα μας,
πώς γίνεται κάποιος πραγματικά καλός ραδιοερασιτέχνης.
Θεωρώ πως η πιο πάνω ιστορία είναι ιδιαιτερα χαρακτηριστική.

----------


## sv8cyr

Επιτρέψτε μου  να  σας μεταφέρω την άποψή μου

Δικεολογημένα  αρκετοι Έλληνες είναι δυσαρεστημένοι με το  "Ραδιοερασιτεχνικό κατεστημένο "  που έχει επικρατήσει στη χώρα μας.
Τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια έχουν γινει πολλά βήματα προόδου στην επαρχία όπου δρασηριοποιούμε (Σάμος) και όπου αλλού, υπάρχει ένας πυρήνας ραδιοερασιτεχνών και προοθούν κατάληλα την δραστηριότητα  αυτή.
Συμβαίνουν όμως και τα περίεργα από το άλλο άκρο. Καταντά "μόδα " η απόκτηση πτυχίου (Ιστιοπλόου,ραδιοερασιτέχνου,διασώστου,δασοπυροσβέ  στη,κ.ά.) αλλά ευτυχώς δεν υπάρχουν παρενοχλήσεις  και παραμένουν στό SW...ανεναργοί

Γιά να μεταπηδήσει κανείς στό SV χρειάζοντε οι εξετάσεις σε CW. Σάν Ελλάδα έχουμε υπογράψει την προερετική χρήση και ΟΧΙ Υποχρεωτικό εφόδιο για την απόκτηση του πτυχίου SV. Αλλά η ορισμένοι  (ΕΕΡ) δεν έχουν την εναλλακτική  λύση που θα προτίνουν για να αλλάξει  αυτό το σύστημα αδιοδότησης. Και αναφέρουμε στην ΕΕΡ γιατί είναι  η "Αιχμή του δόρατος" Θεσμικά στην Ελλάδα και η φωνή της ακούγετε και πρέπει να ακούγετε. Όπως πρέπει να ακούγονται και οι απόψεις των άλλων συλλόγων.
Έτσι η εμμονή στό CW είναι ένας λογος να κόβοντε πολλοί άξιοι άνθρωποι που θέλουν να δραστηριοποιηθούν σε αυτή τη δραστηριότητα και δίκαα είναι δυσαρεστημένοι. Εάν το CW ήταν προερετικό θα είχαμε περισσότερους  χειριστές απ' ότι σήμερα.

όλοι οι σύλλογοι στην Ελλάδα διαθέτουν ειδικό Χαρατηρισικό  Συλλόγου .

Πρόταση:
 Βασικό πτυχίο  το SW. Γιά να μεταπιδήσει κάποιος  στό SV θα πρέπει υπό την εποπτία κάποιού SV ραδιοερασιτέχνη του Συλλόγου να δουλεύει το χαρακτηριστικό του συλλόγου και να προσκομίσει τουλάχιστον 50 ραδιοχώρες (με κάρτες) γιά να μπορέσει να μεταπιδήσει στό SV.
(Στίς κάρτες πρέπει να αναγράφετε και το όνομα του χειριστή ή το χαρακτηριστικό του)
Να είστε σίγουροι ότι αυτοί που πάρουν το SV θα έχουν όρεξη και θα συνεχίσουν, αυτοί που θέλουν περιστασιακή ενασχόληση  θα κοπούν και δεν θα έχουν λόγο να παραπονιούντε.

Ευχαριστώ γιά την "Ακρόαση"

Αλέξ.Κ
de SV8CYR
73

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλε Αλέξανδρε (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προαιρετικό χαρακτήρα των εξετάσεων στον κώδικα Μορς με την προϋπόθεση να γίνουν πιο αυστηρές οι εξετάσεις στο τεχνικό μέρος και στους κανονισμούς. Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό που έγραψε ο Αντώνης (σε άλλη θέση) για περιοδικό έλεγχο και των γνώσεων και της δραστηριότητας των ραδιοερασιτεχνών. Αυτό στο οποίο είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος είναι το "πατρονάρισμα" των ραδιοερασιτεχνών από οποιονδήποτε σύλλογο. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αλλού αλλά η προϊστορία των διάφορων συλλόγων στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη δυνατή.
Προσωπικά ξεκίνησα και παραμένω αυτοδίδακτος και ανεξάρτητος. Χρειάστηκε βέβαια να δώσω τρεις φορές για να περάσω τον κώδικα και να αναβαθμίσω το πτυχίο μου σε κατηγορία "1". Εννοείται ότι στο θεωρητικό κομμάτι και με ερωτήσεις του τύπου "ποιο φυσικό φαινόμενο δημιουργεί την ιονόσφαιρα" δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα απο την πρώτη φορά.

----------


## antonis_p

καλημέρα σας,
χαίρομαι που διαβάζω καλοπροαίρετες και ρεαλιστικές προσεγγίσεις στο θέμα.
Η δημόσια διαβούλευση για τα περί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού έχει γίνει και δεν έχει νόημα τώρα να κάνω και εγώ προτάσεις. Συμφωνώ πάντως με το πνεύμα του post σου Αλέξανδρε. Ίσως μια λογική πάνω στην αμερικάνικη θα ήταν η καλύτερη δυνατή! Με πολλές άδειες, άρα και πολλά περιθώρια για διάβασμα και βελτίωση!
Αν οι εξετάσεις γίνονταν όπως έπρεπε να γίνονται, τότε δεν θά έπαιρνε άδεια
ο κάθε χαβαλές για να μιλάει στο κυνήγι ή τα μεσαία (όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πριν).
Αν κάποιος διαβάσει αρκετά για να περάσει τις εξετάσεις, όταν και αν γίνει ποτέ κάτοχος της άδειας
είναι σίγουρο πως θα την σέβεται, αν όμως στην νομαρχία
ο υπάλληλος που εκδίδει άδειες για τροχόσπιτα και τρεϊλερ
χαρίζει ραδιοερασιτεχνικές άδειες όπου βρει, τοτε είναι φυσικό
να μαζευτεί ο κάθε πικραμένος.
Έχετε καταλάβει τώρα τί γίνεται; Ο ίδιος άνθρωπος αδειοδοτεί
βοθρατζίδικα και ραδιοερασιτέχνες!
Τελικά δεν θα γίνει ποτέ σωστή επιλογή
αν κάποιοι τουλάχιστον από τους εξεταστές δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με την προαιρετική εξέταση τηλεγραφίας.
Για να ακριβολογήσω θεωρώ πως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει η ανώτερη κατηγορία
που θα επέτρεπε την χρήση όλης της μπάντας για όσους έχουν 
εξεταστεί και στην τηλεγραφία, σύμφωνα με τα band plans.
Δηλαδή δεν έχει νόημα να λες του άλλου
πως μπορεί να μιλήσει στα hf παντού
αν δεν μπορει να εκπέμψει στα 30 μέτρα ή στους 3530 στο mode που ξέρει!
Μπορείς να του πεις όμως πως μπορεί να μιλήσει πχ 3700-3800
αλλά όχι στα 40 που είναι ιδιαίτερα μικρή μπάντα!
Μπορεί να μιλήσει στα 10 ή τα 12 μέτρα (ειδικά τα 10 που είναι τεράστια μπάντα)
αλλά όχι στα 30!

Και για να γίνει και κάποιο ξεσκαρτάρισμα, θα ήμουν ευτυχής
αν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (πχ καταγγελία ή σχετικό παράπτωμα)
να γινόταν και επανεξέταση, έλεγχος log κλπ.
Στην ίδια λογική που ο νόμος αφαιρεί δίπλωμα οδήγησης
ή γιατρού όταν αυτό κριθεί απαραίτητο.

----------


## weather1967

> Και για να γίνει και κάποιο ξεσκαρτάρισμα, θα ήμουν ευτυχής
> αν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (πχ καταγγελία ή σχετικό παράπτωμα)
> να γινόταν και επανεξέταση, έλεγχος log κλπ.
> Στην ίδια λογική που ο νόμος αφαιρεί δίπλωμα οδήγησης
> ή γιατρού όταν αυτό κριθεί απαραίτητο.



Ωραια τα λες τα πραγματα,και σωστά αλλα αυτο το ξεσαβούρωμα οπως λες δεν προκειται να γινει ειδικα στην Ελλάδα *ΠΟΤΕ.*
Παντα και παντου ειμαστε ενα μπαχαλο,πως λοιπον θα γινουμε αριστοκρατες ? .Ειναι η νοοτροπια του Ελληνα τετοια,και δυστυχώς ολα ξεκινουν απο την παιδια που δεν υπαρχει .Και πιστευω πως αργοτερα τα πραγματα θα ειναι ακομα πιο ευκολα με τις αδειες ,απλα ισως οι ανανεωσεις να γινουν πιο τακτικες για τα παραβολα  :Wink: 
Γιαυτο λοιπον προτεινω για να μην γινουμε ρομαντικοι αθεραπευτοι Δον Κιχώτες και να κυνηγαμε το ανεφικτο,ας συμβιβαστουμε και με το υπαρχων συστημα ,γιατι θελοντας δεν θελοντας δεν προκειται ποτε να αλλαξει κατι 
Ρεαλιστής γαρ ο ομιλών,απο ουδετερη θεση χωρις να ειμαι ραδιοερασιτεχνης :Rolleyes:

----------


## aeonios

Bρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα την τοποθέτηση του συνάδελφου Αλέξανδρου και επιπλέον αυτό θα βοηθήσει να στηριχτούν οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί σύλλογοι εκ των έσω και να πάρουν κατεύθυνση προς το qso,το dx και το contesting και όχι προς τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού του αναμεταδότη. Αυτό το γράφω χωρίς διάθεση να θίξω κανέναν απολύτως που φρονεί το αντίθετο απλά είναι η άποψη μου. 

Επιπλέον - για την πληροφόρηση σας - διάβαζα πως σήμερα συμπληρώθηκαν 100 χρόνια απο το πρώτο qso το 1909

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/history;_...V5FYjlppas0NUE

Αν παρατηρήσετε το cluster στα vhf/uhf θα δείτε πως εδώ και λίγο καιρό οι συνάδελφοι κατηγορίας 2 έχουν πάρει το πάνω χέρι σε σχέση με τις αναφορές για τους υπόλοιπους της κατηγορίας 1 και είναι προς τιμή τους πιστεύω. Πιστεύω πως είναι άδικο το φίλτρο του Morse και θα έπρεπε αν υπάρξει να είναι option για επιπλέον μονάδες - προαιρετικά. Οπως και το να μην έχουν οι συνάδελφοι κατηγορίας 2 καμιά πρόσβαση στα βραχέα σε αντίθεση με άλλες χώρες (πχ Αγγλία) που οι επιτυχόντες στην πρώτη κατηγορία έχουν περιορισμένη πρόσβαση στα βραχέα (με χαμηλή ισχύ).

----------


## antonis_p

> οι συνάδελφοι κατηγορίας 2 έχουν πάρει το πάνω χέρι σε σχέση με τις αναφορές για τους υπόλοιπους της κατηγορίας 1 και είναι προς τιμή τους πιστεύω.



υπάρχουν σπουδαία πράγματα να κάνει κάποιος στις συχνότητες πάνω από τους 144, αρκεί να το καταλάβει και να μην τρώει τον χρόνο του στους αναμεταδότες

----------


## antonis_p

> υπάρχουν σπουδαία πράγματα να κάνει κάποιος στις συχνότητες πάνω από τους 144, 
> αρκεί να το καταλάβει και να μην τρώει τον χρόνο του στους αναμεταδότες



σε συνέχεια:

το πιο μακρινό dx!

----------


## antonis_p

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBGIdf0VjQ4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - &quot;Radio Hams&quot; Film (Pete Smith Specialty)[/ame]

----------


## antonis_p

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yvMCSoMiFQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Morse Code in China (1944s) ( Edited by VR2HAM)[/ame]

----------


## antonis_p

Κώδικας καλής συμπεριφοράς DX

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Δηλαδή    *ραδιοερασιτεχνισμος  είναι οι ερασιτεχνικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί ?  ή κάτι άλλο ?*

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δηλαδή ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι οι ερασιτεχνικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί, ή κάτι άλλο;



Γειά σου Γιάννη, καλώς ήλθες σε αυτό το forum!

Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι το ... κάτι άλλο!
Διάβασε μια "τοπική σου" ιστορία στο: http://www.greekiota.gr/giotarules/i...0papas.doc.pdf





> Ένα απόγευμα Καλοκαιριού μας καρφώθηκε, στόν SV8CYR-Αλέξανδρο και σε μένα SV8CYV-Βασίλη, η ιδέα να δραστηριοποιήσουμε ραδιοερασιτεχνικά την Ικαρία, μιας και αυτό δεν είχε πραγματοποιηθεί μέχρι τώρα, παρά τις επισκέψεις κάθε χρόνο κάποιων... λουόμενων ραδιοερασιτεχνών.
> ...



Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## giannis - IKARIA

*δηλαδήΡαδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι οι ερασιτεχνικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί ?  που εκπέμπουν*

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

καλώς σε βρήκα φίλε  Γιώργο!!!  Από ότι κατάλαβα Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός   είναι κάτι σαν τα VHFπου έχουν τα πλοία ?  και τα CB των ραδιοταξί ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Από ότι κατάλαβα Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι ...



Ο νόμος περιγράφει την "υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη" στον σχετικό "Κανονισμό λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου".





> 1. «Τηλεπικοινωνία»: Η μετάδοση, εκπομπή ή λήψη σημείων, σημάτων, γραπτού κειμένου, εικόνων, ήχων ή πληροφοριών κάθε είδους που πραγματοποιείται με ασύρματα ραδιοηλεκτρικά ή άλλα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά συστήματα.
> 
> 2. «Υπηρεσία ραδιοεπικοινωνίας»: Υπηρεσία που περιλαμβάνει τη μεταβίβαση, την εκπομπή και/ή τη λήψη ραδιοκυμάτων για ειδικούς σκοπούς τηλεπικοινωνίας
> 
> 3. «Υπηρεσία ερασιτέχνη» ή «υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη»: Υπηρεσία ραδιοεπικοινωνίας που έχει ως σκοπό την αυτοδιδασκαλία, την αλληλοεπικοινωνία, την τεχνολογική έρευνα και την τηλεπικοινωνιακή υποστήριξη επιχειρήσεων βοήθειας σε περιπτώσεις καταστάσεων έκτακτης ανάγκης και καταστροφών που διεξάγεται από ερασιτέχνες, δηλαδή από πρόσωπα κατάλληλα εξουσιοδοτημένα που ασχολούνται με τη ραδιοηλεκτρική τεχνική αποκλειστικά για προσωπικό σκοπό και χωρίς οικονομικό όφελος.



Πρακτικά η "ραδιοεπικοινωνία" φωνής μοιάζει με την επικοινωνία σταθμών CB ή επαγγελματιών (λ.χ. ραδιοταξί) αλλά στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό προσεγγίζει περισσότερο και την τεχνική πλευρά του θέματος.

G

----------


## -nikos-

μου θυμηζετε την χρυση εποχη της πειρατιας,,τοτε που υπηρχε η ΕΡΑ 1με ειδησεις η ΕΡΑ 2 με ψυχαγωγια και
η ΕΡΑ 3 με κλασικη μουσικη,,,,,,,,,,,οι πειρατικοι σταθμοι ηταν η ανασα της νεολεας με τα
καψουρωτραγουδα και τις αφιερωσεις και συχνα τις καταγγελιες για κακος κειμενα της εποχης
χωρις διαφημισεις μονο με το μερακι και τα προσωπικα εξωδα του ραδιοερασιτεχνη.
οι πιο πολλοι προσπαθουσαν με τις L 504 ενω υπηρχαν μηχανηματα με ''παντοφλες''[τρατζιστορικοι σταθμοι με LINEAR ]
που πευταν διπλα στα κρατικα [οι περισωτεροι μελοντικοι επαγγελματιες του ραδιοφωνου]
μετα ηρθε η ''ελευθερη ραδιοφωνια'' με τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα των τραγουδιστων και τις
διαφημησεις,,,,,,,,,παει μετα,,,χαλασε η συνταγη,,,,,
καλως η κακως το ιντερνετ πηρε την γοητεια των πειρατων τωρα πια,
τωρα ανοιγεις τον υπολογιστη και ερχεσε και στην θεση του πειρατη και στην θεση του ακρωατη,
*σχεδων* ανεξωδα πατωντας *x* στις διαφημισεις και ακουγωντας αυτο που θες να 
ακουσεις οποιαδυποτε στιγμη της ημερας [η νυχτας]

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νίκο,

αυτά που αναφέρεις δεν έχουν σχέσεις με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό (ρ/μό)!

Σε δικαιολογώ όμως γιατί και εγώ που βίωσα τα παραπάνω και σε αρκετά πιό ώριμη ηλικία ασχολήθηκα με τον ρ/μό με άδειες και μηχανήματα μπορώ να πω πως ο ρ/μός δεν με προσέλκησε. Προς θεού δεν εννοώ ότι δεν είναι ένα αξιόλογο χόμπυ απλά είναι θέμα... timing, όταν πραγματικά κάποιος είναι στα peak της χομπιστικής αναζήτησης, αποκτά τα πρώτα του ακούσματα κλπ κλπ έχει μεγάλη σημασία το τι κάνει τότε! Κακά τα ψέματα δεν υπήρχαν τότε και τα οικονομικά μέσα γιατί ο ρ/μός έχει τα έξοδά του. Καλή πιθανότητα θα ήταν ο πατέρας μου ή κάποιος κολλητός να ασχολείτο με το άθλημα. 

Πάντως η πλάκα με τις εκπομπές μουσικής, τα τηλεφωνήματα μεσουρανούντος των Μ.Jackson/CCCatch κλπ. είναι αλησμόνητη.

Ο ρ/μός είναι άλλη φάση/εμπειρία. Καμία σχέση βέβαια, αλλά πολλές προκλήσεις και εκεί. Απαιτεί όμως αφοσίωση και επειδή χρόνος δεν υπάρχει θα πρέπει κανένας να το θέλει πραγματικά να ασχοληθεί γιατί και το ένα χόμπυ σήμερα είναι πολυτέλεια! 

Ανεπιφύλακτα προτείνω την εμπειρία του να το ζήσει κανείς από κοντά μέσω κάποιου Συλλόγου ή οργανωμένης κατάστασης ώστε να πάρει την πλήρη εικόνα και μετά να επιλέξει!

Καλημέρα!

----------


## -nikos-

οι ραδιφωνικες συνομιλιες ηταν κατι καθημερινο [και πολυ ενδιαφερων] μπορεις σημερα
να βρεις συνομιλια στα FM ?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σωστό και αυτό. Απλά στερούνταν ποιότητας συγκρινόμενες με αυτές του ρ/μού για αντίστοιχα τεχνικά θέματα. Βέβαια αυτό δεν μειώνει την αξία τους γιατί αν κρίνω από τον εαυτό μου δίναν τον καλύτερό τους εαυτό με τις ελάχιστες τεχνικές γνώσεις που υπόψη δεν παρέχονταν από κανένα τεχνικό βιβλίο σε μη αποστειρωμένη μορφή (κατασκευές)!

----------


## GeorgeVita

ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΣΜΟΣ (τί είναι)




G

----------


## matthew

Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι ένα συναρπαστικό χόμπι! Εκτός από χόμπι το θέμα γίνεται πολύ σοβαρό σε περιπτώσεις φυσικών καταστροφών (πυρκαγιές, πλημμύρες, σεισμοί κλπ όπου συνήθως τα δίκτυα σταθερής & κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι εκτός λειτουργίας) & τότε οι σύλλογοι ραδιοερασιτεχνών & ραδιολέσχες που υπάγονται στην Πολιτική Προστασία, παρέχουν τηλεπικοινωνιακή κάλυψη αφιλοκερδώς & χωρίς κανένα προσωπικό όφελος για τη διάσωση ζωών. Αθάνατο radio 4 ever!!!

73 de SV4NLA, Μάνθος  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_p



----------

SV1EDG (18-06-13)

----------


## jimnaf

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IC-756

Δεν γνωρίζω ποιός έφτιαξε το βίντεο αλλά ξέχασε να αναφέρει την ΕΕΡ τυχαίο( :Wink:

----------


## Dragonborn

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Ο γνωστός και μη εξαιρετέος Διμετρίδης (SV1BJY) δημοσίευσε χθες βράδυ τον σατιρικό ραδιοερασιτεχνικό καζαμία 2014, ο οποίος όπως αναμένεται σπάσει κόκκαλα. Περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο link:

http://2mdes.blogspot.com/2014/01/2014.html

----------


## john_b

Χαχαχαχαχαχα, πολύ γέλιο.
Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν συμπαθώ ή αντιπαθώ αυτό τον τύπο. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν το είχα δει αυτό το θέμα. Επειδή και ‘γω μόνος μου ότι έκανα και έμαθα μέχρι τώρα, αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι είναι λογικό τώρα που σας  βρήκα να σας τα πρήζω κάθε τόσο με διάφορες ερωτήσεις. 

Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε με Υγεία!

----------


## Pravda

Καλή μας χρονιά!
Ημέρα 30η από τις εξετάσεις. Ημέρα 28η από την αίτηση για πτυχίο και άδεια σταθμού. Ακόμα περιμένουμε!

----------


## IC-756

Υπομονή εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια (κάποιες φορές δε χειρότερα). Σημασία έχει που πέρασες καλώς ήρθες στο χόμπι.

----------


## john_b

Νίκ, λογικά μέσα στο επόμενο 15νθήμερο θα σου έρθει το χαρακτηριστικό. Πρέπει να τους παίρνεις και κανένα τηλέφωνο γιατί μπορεί να αμελούν να σε ειδοποιήσουν. Εμάς εδώ στην περιοχή μας ο υπεύθυνος είναι γάτος, με το που περάσαμε, άμεσα ζήτησε να του στείλουν διακριτικά, πριν ακόμη πάρουμε το πτυχίο, πριν κάνουμε την αίτηση. Δώσαμε στις 6/12 και πριν τα Χριστούγεννα τα είχαμε πάρει. Πέρυσι όμως που δώσαμε για την μικρή άδεια και πήγε με τα τυπικά (πτυχίο πρώτα, μετά αίτηση, κ.λπ.), , πήραμε τα χαρακτηριστικά προς τα τέλη Γενάρη. Οπότε, όπου να ναι σου έρχεται.

----------


## IC-756

"άμεσα ζήτησε να του στείλουν διακριτικά" πάει η παλιά καλή εποχή που μας έδειχναν έναν κατάλογο (κάθε Νομαρχία είχε έναν) και διαλέγαμε διακριτικά. Τώρα όλα γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά. Να λειτουργούσε και εκείνη η ρημάδα εφαρμογή με τα ηλ/κά παράβολα αλλά που...

----------


## john_b

Ναι, μου το έχει πει ένας συνάδελφος αυτό. Εγώ το ελάχιστο που ευχόμουν, μια και πάει στην τύχη, ήταν να μην μου πέσει το Juliet (2 μέτρα άντρακλας) και το Yankee (γιατί δεν μου αρέσει). Μέσα έπεσα.

----------


## IC-756

Μην ανησυχείς υπάρχουν και χειρότερα διακριτικά από jy, κάποιες συναδέλφισες προτιμούσαν το q για να το προφέρουν queen και όχι quebec κλπ. Το θέμα είναι το διακριτικό να ακούγεται εύκολα σε δύσκολες συνθήκες διάδοσης, να πληκτρολογείται εύκολα στο cw κοκ.
Βέβαια όλα αυτά έχουν μια δόση πλάκας, τον ρ/ε τον κάνουν οι τρόποι του στην επικοινωνία, οι γνώσεις του και το ημερολόγιο του (άσχετα αν κατέχει διπλώματα κλπ.)

----------


## Dragonborn

Τρομάρα σας το Juliet σας ενόχλησε, σκεφτείτε να σας τύχαινε το SV1GAY ή το SY1GAY....

----------


## Pravda

Γιατί, υπάρχει περίπτωση να τύχει σε κάποιον J4; Παναγία μου.
Γνωρίζω ότι είναι εκχωρημένο prefix για την ελλάδα αλλά μόνο για ειδικά διακριτικά, συλλόγους κλπ.

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί, υπάρχει περίπτωση να τύχει σε κάποιον J4; Παναγία μου.
> Γνωρίζω ότι είναι εκχωρημένο prefix για την ελλάδα αλλά μόνο για ειδικά διακριτικά, συλλόγους κλπ.



Είναι prefix εκχωρημένο στην Ελλάδα. (τελεία)
Το πώς θα το χρησιμοποιήσει η Ελλάδα, είναι δική της δουλειά.

----------


## john_b

Χαχαχαχα, ένας συνάδελφος περιοχή 2 τελειώνει το χαρακτηριστικό του σε Siera και το λέει Sugar
Μου έλεγαν για άλλον έναν που είχε με κάποιο συνδιασμό το Tango Tango και τον φώναζαν Τιγκιτάνγκα.
Όσο για το GAY έμαθα ότι αυτός που το έχει το διάλεξε μόνο του.
Για το WC δεν ξέρω...

----------


## antonis_p

> Χαχαχαχα, ένας συνάδελφος περιοχή 2 τελειώνει το χαρακτηριστικό του σε Siera και το λέει Sugar
> Μου έλεγαν για άλλον έναν που είχε με κάποιο συνδιασμό το Tango Tango και τον φώναζαν Τιγκιτάνγκα.
> Όσο για το GAY έμαθα ότι αυτός που το έχει το διάλεξε μόνο του.
> Για το WC δεν ξέρω...



Χρησιμοποιούνται διάφορες λέξεις πέρα από αυτές του επίσημου φωνητικού αλφαβήτου. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. Αρκεί να γίνεται σαφές στον σταθμό με τον οποίο μιλάς αυτό που θέλεις να του πεις.

----------


## Pravda

> Είναι prefix εκχωρημένο στην Ελλάδα. (τελεία)
> Το πώς θα το χρησιμοποιήσει η Ελλάδα, είναι δική της δουλειά.



Το λέω, επειδή στο ΦΕΚ για σταθμούς κατηγορίας 1 η ελλάδα δίνει μόνο τα SV1, SV2... SV9.

----------


## Dragonborn

> ένας συνάδελφος περιοχή 2 τελειώνει το χαρακτηριστικό του σε Siera και το λέει Sugar



Πριν την εισαγωγή του σημερινού φωνητικού αλφαβήτου NATO-ICAO, το S ήταν *SUGAR*, και προσωπικά το χρησιμοποιώ γιατί το "Sugar Victor" είναι ευκολότερα αντιληπτό από το  "Sierra Victor". Τα παρακάτω αρθρα στην Wikipedia είναι αρκετά κατατοπιστικά αν θέλετε να το ψάξετε παραπέρα:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...ling_alphabetshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_phonetic_alphabethttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_alphabethttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_spelling_alphabet 





> Όσο για το GAY έμαθα ότι αυτός που το έχει το διάλεξε μόνο του.



Oh my... Δεν το πιστεύω  :Ohmy: 





> Για το WC δεν ξέρω...



O SV1WC είναι γνωστός ενός φίλου μου και όπως μαθαίνω τον αποκαλούν στα αστεία "ο καμπινές".

----------

matthew (13-01-14)

----------


## john_b

χιχιχιχιχιχι

Άκουσα μια μέρα στα U, τις ευλογίες σας Πάτερ, απ ότι κατάλαβα από τα συμφραζόμενα, έχει χαρακτηριστικό OCO (ΟσιΟ) τον αποκαλούν Όσιο, οπότε τους ευλογεί κιόλας, χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Dragonborn

DELETE
012345678

----------


## john_b

Ελάτε, πείτε μερικά ακόμη  :Biggrin: 

Ένα που δεν θα ήθελα επίσης με τίποτα: BNS

----------


## antonis_p

DL7UFO

N2SEX

----------


## lepouras

sv1izo  :Tongue2:

----------


## john_b

Το SEX είναι πρώτο, καθώς και το CAT και να σε φωνάζουν γάτο....

----------


## Pravda

SV1KKE  :Biggrin:

----------


## sv6hef

SV1GAY  υπαρχει το διακριτικο σε εναν φιλο απο αθηνα.

----------


## Pravda

Είμαι πλέον και επίσημα ραδιοερασιτέχης κατηγορίας 1!  :Biggrin: 
Δυστυχώς τα οικονομικά δεν μου επιτρέπουν να βγω στον αέρα προς το παρόν, οπότε υπομονή...

73 de SV1QYH!

----------


## john_b

Άντε καλορίζικος!

----------


## IC-756

Καλορίζικος και σιγά-σιγά όλα θα γίνουν.

----------


## john_b

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά εδώ;

http://2mdes.blogspot.gr/2014/02/blog-post.html

----------

Dragonborn (09-02-14)

----------


## antonis_p

> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά εδώ;
> 
> http://2mdes.blogspot.gr/2014/02/blog-post.html



Είναι στον αέρα ο FT5ZM (νομίζω τελευταία μέρα) ο S9TF καθώς και ένα RTTY contest 
και εσύ ασχολείσαι με τα παρασκήνια (είδες όμορφα που το είπα)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά εδώ;



Χαμός!!! Υπάρχουν πολλά απωθημένα στο χώρο... Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός έχει διασκεδαστικές (αντι-)κοινωνικές προεκτάσεις.

----------


## antonis_p

> Χαμός!!! Υπάρχουν πολλά απωθημένα στο χώρο... Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός έχει διασκεδαστικές (αντι-)κοινωνικές προεκτάσεις.



Παντού υπάρχουν παρασκήνια. Επίσης όταν δεν επικεντρώνεις στο (κάθε) θέμα, είναι εύκολο να ολισθήσεις σε ανούσια παράπλευρα sub-θέματα.
Γίνεται της ### στα 17m, με τον FT5ZM.

----------


## Dragonborn

Μπά, προτιμώ τους καβγάδες στο μπλόγκ του Διομήδη παρά το τρελοκομείο ενός κυριακάτικου pileup.

----------


## john_b

Όσον αφορά το πρώτο θέμα, μήπως θα έπρεπε οι σύλλογοι να διαγράφουν άμεσα κάθε μέλος που ξεκατινιάζεται δημόσια; 
Νομίζουν ότι όλο αυτό θα τους φέρει νέα μέλη; 

Όσο για τους τύπους των κόντεστ, όταν ακούω να πατάει ο ένας τον άλλον για να μιλήσουν, χωρίς δισταγμό αλλάζω συχνότητα. 
Ωστόσο για την απορία, απαιτείτε κάποιου είδους εγγραφή συμετοχής σε αυτά ή πέρνει ο καθένας αμπάριζα; Πως λειτουργεί το όλο σύστημα;

----------


## antonis_p

Καλά, στο σύλλογο που σε προετοίμασε για τις εξετάσεις, δεν έγινε αναφορά στα contests;

----------


## Dragonborn

Από τα συμφραζόμενα στους ατελείωτους καβγάδες στο blogg του Διομήδη συμπεραίνω ότι ο SV3AUW δεν είναι μέλος στην Ε.Ε.Ρ., ενώ ο SV1CDY είναι. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.

Στο contest δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις συμμετοχή από πριν, δηλώνεις συμμετοχή ταυτόχρονα με την αποστολή του contest log. Το βασικό ερώτημα είναι: για ποιό λόγο συμμετέχεις; Άλλοι συμμετέχουν για να νικήσουν σε κάποια κατηγορία, άλλοι για να κάνουν εύκολα και γρήγορα πολλές χώρες σε όλες τις μπάντες, άλλοι επειδή τους αρέσουν τα γρήγορα QSO (ειδικά στο CW). Μετά διαβάζεις τους κανόνες του contest για να βεβαιωθείς ότι είναι του γούστου σου. Μετά εγκαθιστάς κατάλληλο software, π.χ. το N1MM (http://www.n1mm.com), καλωδιώνεις το PC με τον πομποδέκτη, κάνεις το αναγκαίο configuration και μαθαίνεις να το δουλεύεις αποτελεσματικά. Και μετά κάνεις QSO και στέλνεις τα logs.

----------


## antonis_p

> Όσο για τους τύπους των κόντεστ, όταν ακούω να πατάει ο ένας τον άλλον για να μιλήσουν, χωρίς δισταγμό αλλάζω συχνότητα.



Άλλοι τρέχουν σε μαραθώνιους και άλλοι κάνουν βόλτα στην Ερμού χαζεύοντας τις βιτρίνες. 

Και τα δύο δίνουν χαρά σε αυτόν που τα κάνει αλλά το κάθε ένα θέλει διαφορετικά skills.

----------


## john_b

> Καλά, στο σύλλογο που σε προετοίμασε για τις εξετάσεις, δεν έγινε αναφορά στα contests;



Είναι κάποιου είδους λεπτό χιούμορ;;;
Για τις εξετάσεις ο Ιωάννης προετοιμάστηκε μόνος του.

----------


## antonis_p

> Είναι κάποιου είδους λεπτό χιούμορ;;;
> Για τις εξετάσεις ο Ιωάννης προετοιμάστηκε μόνος του.



Για αυτό είναι καλό να προετοιμάζεται ο υποψήφιος σε σύλλογο. Όχι οτι δεν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις με τις ερωτήσεις και μόνος
αλλά σε ένα περιβάλλον ραδιοερασιτεχνικό κάτι περισσότερο θα πάρεις.

----------


## john_b

> Από τα συμφραζόμενα στους ατελείωτους καβγάδες στο blogg του Διομήδη συμπεραίνω ότι ο SV3AUW δεν είναι μέλος στην Ε.Ε.Ρ., ενώ ο SV1CDY είναι. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.
> 
> Στο contest δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις συμμετοχή από πριν, δηλώνεις συμμετοχή ταυτόχρονα με την αποστολή του contest log. Το βασικό ερώτημα είναι: για ποιό λόγο συμμετέχεις; Άλλοι συμμετέχουν για να νικήσουν σε κάποια κατηγορία, άλλοι για να κάνουν εύκολα και γρήγορα πολλές χώρες σε όλες τις μπάντες, άλλοι επειδή τους αρέσουν τα γρήγορα QSO (ειδικά στο CW). Μετά διαβάζεις τους κανόνες του contest για να βεβαιωθείς ότι είναι του γούστου σου. Μετά εγκαθιστάς κατάλληλο software, π.χ. το N1MM (http://www.n1mm.com), καλωδιώνεις το PC με τον πομποδέκτη, κάνεις το αναγκαίο configuration και μαθαίνεις να το δουλεύεις αποτελεσματικά. Και μετά κάνεις QSO και στέλνεις τα logs.



Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.
Ακόμη δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ με κάτι τέτοιο. Ύστερα από πολλές κλασικές επαφές και εξοικίωση ίσως δοκιμάσω για την εμπειρία.

Η καλωδίωση pc και π/δ σε τι χρισιμεύει στα κόντεστ;

----------


## Dragonborn

> Η καλωδίωση pc και π/δ σε τι χρισιμεύει στα κόντεστ;



Χρησιμεύει στα εξής:
1. αλλαγή συχνότητας του πομποδέκτη από το PC και αντίστροφα, ώστε η σωστή συχνότητα να μπαίνει αυτόματα στο log
2. PTT (press to talk)
3. Αποστολή τυποποιημένων μυνημάτων σε CW και RTTY (μερικοί το κάνουν και σε SSB)
4. Audio από τον δέκτη για αποδιαμόρφωση RTTY με την κάρτα ήχου
5. Επιλογή κεραιών
6. Περιστροφή antenna rotator

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εδώ υπάρχει ένα ημερολόγιο με τα επερχόμενα contest.

http://www.uba.be/en/hf/contest-cale...ntest-calendar

Πατώντας επάνω σε αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει θα βρεις διάφορες πληροφορίες όπως κανόνες συμμετοχής κλπ.

----------


## john_b

χμμμ, μάλον το ALINCO δείχνει εδώ τον σπαρτιάτικο χαρακτήρα του.

----------


## Dragonborn

To ALINCO όπως και κάθε σύγχρονος πομποδέκτης έχει τη δυνατότητα να συνδέεται με PC για τα 1-4 παραπάνω. Φυσικά πάντα με χρήση του ανάλογου interface. Τα πρόσφατα μοντέλα έχουν είσοδο USB και χρειάζονται μόνο ένα καλώδιο για όλα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> χμμμ, μάλον το ALINCO δείχνει εδώ τον σπαρτιάτικο χαρακτήρα του.



Τα ψηφιακά mode δουλεύουν μέσω των εισόδων και εξόδων ήχου. Δεν χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερες συνδέσεις, παρά μόνο ένα ενδιάμεσο interface που μπορείς να το κατασκευάσεις και μόνος σου.


Υ.Γ. Κώστα, το μηχάνημα που έχει ο Γιάννης δεν συνδέεται με PC.

----------


## Dragonborn

Δηλαδή δεν έχει CAT? Πρέπει να είναι το μοναδικό στην αγορά!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Όχι. Έχει μόνο μια έξοδο για σύνδεση με το οικείο αυτόματο tuner της Alinco. Η τιμή του είναι -600Ε, οπότε διαθέτει τα τελείως απαραίτητα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Δηλαδή δεν έχει CAT? Πρέπει να είναι το μοναδικό στην αγορά!



αυτό και τα κιτ της MFJ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_p

> Όχι. Έχει μόνο μια έξοδο για σύνδεση με το οικείο αυτόματο tuner της Alinco. Η τιμή του είναι -600Ε, οπότε διαθέτει τα τελείως απαραίτητα.



Το 706 πόσο κάνει;

----------


## Dragonborn

Δεν νομίζω ότι το 706 παράγεται πλέον, αλλά υπάρχει το IC-718 κάπου 650 ευρώ από Wimo.

----------


## john_b

Συνδέεται στο pc με καρφί από την έξοδο των ακουστικών αλλά δεν έχει πρόγραμμα να το υποστηρίζει. Μόνο ενα για κλονοποίηση μηχανιμάτων.

----------


## antonis_p

> Συνδέεται στο pc με καρφί από την έξοδο των ακουστικών αλλά δεν έχει πρόγραμμα να το υποστηρίζει. Μόνο ενα για κλονοποίηση μηχανιμάτων.



Για ποιο λόγο συνδέεται; (από την έξοδο των ακουστικών ;;;;;;;; )

----------


## john_b

Μόνο για κλονοποίηση σε άλλο μηχάνημα. Το νέο μοντέλο έχει και SDR.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το περίεργο είναι ότι ενώ στα χαρακτηριστικά του μηχανήματος το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να ελέγχεται από PC μέσω του κατάλληλου interface, στη συνέχεια δεν περιγράφει κάποια τέτοια διαδικασία, ούτε υπάρχει επάνω στο μηχάνημα κατάλληλο κοννέκτορ. Η κλωνοποίηση γίνεται από μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα.

----------


## john_b

Για ψηφιακά προτείνει ένα ιντερφέις με σύνδεση στην  υποδοχή του μικροφώνου.
Για κλωνοποίηση υπάρχει διαθέσιμο πρόγραμμα. Επίσης η σύνδεση είναι και για μελοντική αναβάθμιση.

----------


## IC-756

Μη διαβάζετε μπλογκ στα οποία διάφοροι βγάζουν τα εσώψυχα τους, ας ασχοληθούμε με το χόμπι του ρ/ε ή τα ηλεκτρονικά κλπ. Υπάρχουν και μπλογκ που ασχολούνται αυστηρά μόνο με το χόμπι πχ 
http://blog.g4ilo.com/
από το οποίο θα βρείτε παραπομπές και σε άλλα αντίστοιχα. Συμφωνώ και με τον Αντώνη ότι χθες γινόταν χαμός στις συχνότητες αλλά απουσίαζα.
Ψηφιακά με σύνδεση στην υποδοχή μικροφώνου είναι η απλούστερη συνδεσμολογία αλλά όχι η καλύτερη. Νομίζω βαρέθηκαν να βγάλουν μια άλλη έξοδο γιατί το κόστος είναι ασήμαντο. Δεν μου αρέσει που δεν προσφέρουν σύνδεση cat ενώ τοποθέτησασ έξοδο IF για sdr παράξενο.
Ενω κάποιοι π/δ διαθέτουν επιτέλους θύρα usb βλέπω το μέλλον πάει προς την ethernet αν και δαγκώνει οικονομικά hihi. Εμείς θα παραμείνουμε αναλογικοί!

----------


## antonis_p

> Ενω κάποιοι π/δ διαθέτουν επιτέλους θύρα usb βλέπω το μέλλον πάει προς την ethernet αν και δαγκώνει οικονομικά hihi. Εμείς θα παραμείνουμε αναλογικοί!



Αν κάποια στιγμή τελειώσει η κρίση, χρωστάω στον εαυτό μου ένα ράδιο με roofing φίλτρο, remote control capability και ίσως και δεύτερο δέκτη!

----------


## Dragonborn

> Συμφωνώ και με τον Αντώνη ότι χθες γινόταν χαμός στις συχνότητες αλλά απουσίαζα.



Σήμερα το πρωΐ όμως νέκρα! Έκανα το FT5ZM στα 17 SSB με την πρώτη κλήση (ATNO = All Time New One  :Smile:  ), έτσι για να επιβεβαιωθεί ότι τα pileup του Σαββατοκύριακου είναι ψυχοφθόρα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Σήμερα το πρωΐ όμως νέκρα! Έκανα το FT5ZM στα 17 SSB με την πρώτη κλήση (ATNO = All Time New One  ), έτσι για να επιβεβαιωθεί ότι τα pileup του Σαββατοκύριακου είναι ψυχοφθόρα.



PJ5/K5WE στα 10μ εύκολα. Έχεις δίκιο για το ΣΚ ...  :frown:

----------


## antonis_p

Γιώργο, FT5ZM με τη 2η στα 20μ τώρα!

Τζάμπα έχασα το ΣΚ  :Wink:

----------


## Dragonborn

Και εγώ έναν Ρώσο στην Ανταρκτική στα 17 m (νέα μπάντα) πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## IC-756

Έχετε δίκιο και οι 2, τα σ/κ όσοι δεν διαθέτουμε yagi full size & linear ας πηγαίνουμεκαλύτερα για ψάρεμα. Ειδικά ο ft5zm τραβάει ακόμη πολύ pile up αδύνατο να τον κάνω στο rtty σήμερα με τα θηρία. Ευτυχώς τον είχα καταφέρει στα 10μ. φωνή καθημερινή. Εσύ τον έκανες στα 20 επειδή η διαμόρφωση σου σε σχέση με τη φωνή είναι 8-10 φορές πάνω, μπράβο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Εσύ τον έκανες στα 20 επειδή η διαμόρφωση σου σε σχέση με τη φωνή είναι 8-10 φορές πάνω, μπράβο.



Εγώ τον έκανα στο ίδιο mode που τον πάλευαν αρκετοί ακόμα εκείνη την ώρα, δεν "κοντραρίστηκα" με κάποιον σε άλλο mode.
Έφαγα αρκετές ώρες για να τον κάνω, εκείνη την ώρα δεν είχε φοβερό pileup και έδινε λογικό UP.

Χρόνο θέλουν αυτά Τάκη. Υπήρχαν πολύ δυσκολότερες στιγμές που δεν κατάφερνα ...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Έχετε δίκιο και οι 2, τα σ/κ όσοι δεν διαθέτουμε yagi full size & linear ας πηγαίνουμεκαλύτερα για ψάρεμα. Ειδικά ο ft5zm τραβάει ακόμη πολύ pile up αδύνατο να τον κάνω στο rtty σήμερα με τα θηρία.



Το γράφει και η RSGB, η κατάσταση σηκώνει ψυχανάλυση:_ The on-the-air portion of the FT5ZM DXpedition has come to an end,  although the trip home remains. That news may be welcome to non-DXers  who have been contending with the huge and chaotic pileups that, on  occasion, occupied substantial segments of spectrum, but depressing for  operators who were unsuccessful in snagging this rare one. The Amsterdam  Island DXpedition team logged on the order of 165,000 contacts... Amsterdam Island is the seventh most-wanted DXCC entity,  according to the ClubLog DXCC Most Wanted List._

----------


## antonis_p

Και μετά τα 165κ QSO είναι ακόμα στην 17η θέση;  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonborn

Στην έβδομη (sevnth) ήταν, και η λίστα στο Clublog νομίζω ανανεώνεται μια φορά το χρόνο - όχι αυτόματα.

----------


## john_b

τσ τσ τσ, τι βάρβαρη εικόνα είναι όλα αυτό. 
Χαλαρουίτα. Αν κάνω 5 QSO μαζεμένα θεωρώ ότι το ξέσκισα την δεδομέμνη μέρα και ελπίζω να παραμείνω σε αυτόν τον ρυθμο αλλιώς θα το θεωρήσω φθορά.

----------


## Dragonborn

Να δεις πόσες χιλιάδες QSO κάνουν τα multi-single στο CQ WW SSB και θα πάθεις σοκ...

----------


## antonis_p

> τσ τσ τσ, τι βάρβαρη εικόνα είναι όλα αυτό. 
> Χαλαρουίτα. Αν κάνω 5 QSO μαζεμένα θεωρώ ότι το ξέσκισα την δεδομέμνη μέρα και ελπίζω να παραμείνω σε αυτόν τον ρυθμο αλλιώς θα το θεωρήσω φθορά.



Με 5 qso θεωρείς πως ξέσκισες; Σε ένα ΣΚ μπορεί να κάνεις και 2000 QSO. Ή και περισσότερα  :Smile:

----------


## john_b

χαχαχαχαχαχα, όχι απλά το ξέσκισα, νοιώθω και κουρασμένος  :Lol:

----------


## antonis_p



----------

Dragonborn (17-02-14)

----------


## john_b

today συνέχεια:

Ψυγειάκι με 
καλαμάκια χειρινά
χοντρό ή ζυγούρι
λουκάνικα
5 κιλά κρασι
πίτες
ντομάτες
τζατζίκι
Alinco DX-SR8
Mfj 945E

----------


## lepouras

κάνε μια μικρή(Χ5) αύξηση τον κρεάτων και άσε τα μηχανήματα μην πιάνουν και χώρο και κάντο Τσικνοπέμπτη :Lol:

----------


## john_b

Έπεσα μέσα για το Ελληνικό (greek way) Field Day;

----------


## antonis_p

*Fathers and Sons Next Generation of Contesters*

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## SV1GRN

Ο συνάδελφος ας σύγκρινε το 897 με το 706 που διαθέτει, τι νόημα έχει να  συγκρίνεις μηχάνημα βάσης με φορητό;

----------


## Dragonborn

Εγώ ένα TS-590 βλέπω, που είναι το 706 ? (BTW το IC-706 είναι επίσης mobile).

----------


## SV1GRN

Το 706 βρίσκεται στο shack του δημιουργού του βίντεο (το αναφέρει στο qrz.com). Φυσικά είναι mobile και με αυτό ή ένα αντίστοιχο θα έπρεπε να συγκρίνει το 897, όχι με ΄μηχάνημα βάσης.

----------


## antonis_p

*8-YEAR-OLD PASSES FCC’S AMATEUR RADIO LICENSE EXAM*

----------

matthew (03-05-14)

----------


## SV1GRN

Πέστο να το μάθουν και όσοι αντιδρούσαν στη μείωση της ηλικίας στα 12.

----------


## antonis_p

> Πέστο να το μάθουν και όσοι αντιδρούσαν στη μείωση της ηλικίας στα 12.



Ας είναι σοβαρές οι εξετάσεις, είτε με κώδικα morse είτε με κάρτες swl, είτε με όποιον τρόπο, και ας μην έχουν minimum ηλικία.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Θα ήθελα να πω κάτι κ. Υπουργέ που σας ανέφερα προσωπικά. Η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών, και έχω από τον Πρόεδρο την άδεια να το θίξω, είναι πολύ φειδωλή στην απόφαση να κατεβάσουμε το όριο ηλικίας στα 12 χρόνια.
> 
> Όπως ξέρετε όλα τα μηχανήματα έχουν τους κινδύνους του. Όλα τα μηχανήματα. Μπορεί ενας άνθρωπος που δεν έχει σαφή γνώση του τι κάνει και βάζει το χέρι του μέσα... Να θρηνήσουμε ένα μέλλοντα συνάδελφο. Ή μπορεί στις συχνότητες, τις οποίες ολοένα ανεβάζουμε, να αντιμετωπίσουμε κινδύνους υγείας μεταξύ συναδέλφων. Ας το σκεφτούμε αυτό, διότι είναι μια ευθύνη την οποία έχουμε όλοι μας σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση.



Αυτό το ξέρατε? Είναι από επίσημη εισήγηση συναδέλφου και πρώην προέδρου  της ΕΕΡ στο 1ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και CBers που  οργάνωσε το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών στις 11 Δεκεμβρίου  1999.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτό το ξέρατε? Είναι από επίσημη εισήγηση συναδέλφου και πρώην προέδρου  της ΕΕΡ στο 1ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και CBers που  οργάνωσε το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών στις 11 Δεκεμβρίου  1999.



Εδώ που τα λέμε, έχει το δίκιο του. Δεν μπορεί να λες στον μικρό πως δεν μπαίνει μόνος του στο ασανσέρ αλλά είναι ασφαλές να χειρίζεται το shack, ίσως υπό την επίβλεψη του πατέρα.

----------


## SV1DB

Aυτά  είναι  ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ   ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΟΣ ,  διότι  όταν ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ  ΝΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΕΙΣ  ένα νέο  ανεξαρτήτως ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ  ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ  πιο  πολύ κινδυνεύει  ένας  ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ  ΕΝΝΗΛΙΚΑΣ   από  ένα  νεαρό άτομο  ...
Ε Κ Π Α Ι Δ Ε Υ Σ Τ Ε   ΚΥΡΙΟΙ   τους  νεοεισερχόμενους   και αφίστε  κατά μέρος  τις  παραινέσεις.  Εσεις  Θέλετε ο νέος  να ΑΥΤΟΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΤΑΙ ...   ΝΑΙ,    ΣΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ  ΝΑ  ΑΥΤΟΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ...  ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ  ΠΑΡΕΙ  ΑΒΟΗΘΗΤΟΣ  ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ  ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΑΙ   ΜΕΛΟΣ   ΚΑΙ  ΝΑ ΤΟΝ  "ΜΑΔΑΤΑΙ"...  ΠΟΛΥ  ΕΞΥΠΝΗ  ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ...  Γι αυτό  υπάρχει  αυτή η μεγάλη  ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ...

----------


## antonis_p

Είθισται να υπάρχει κάποιο ηλικιακό κάτω όριο από το οποίο μπορεί κάποιος να ασχολείται με κάποια δραστηριότητα. Εκτιμώ πως δεν μπορει να μην υπάρχει τέτοιο στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Πάντως έστω και *υπό την επίβλεψη κηδεμόνα*, είναι θετικό ένας πιτσιρικάς να μπορεί να ασχολείται με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό.

http://americanprofile.com/articles/radio-active/

----------


## Dragonborn

Η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά του SV1AN δεν ήταν μεμονωμένο συμβάν, χαρακτήριζε όλη την ηγετική ομάδα της εποχής και είχε την αφετηρία της σε χώρους ξένους προς τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Επίσης ο χαρακτηρισμός "συνάδελφος" είναι απλώς ευφημισμός. Παρόλη την μεγάλη οικονομική ενίσχυση που παρείχε ο SV1AN στην ΕΕΡ (ήταν ο καλύτερος και πιο δραστήριος πρόεδρος που πέρασε), ποτέ δεν έβλεπε τους νεότερους σαν συναδέλφους. Πάντα είχε τον υπεροπτικό αέρα του αφεντικού και έβλεπε τους νεότερους αφ'υψηλού, αν καταδεχόταν να το κάνει.

----------


## SV1DB

Όλες οι Ιδέες  και γνώμες  είναι  σεβαστές,  Αλλά  δεν μπορείς  να τις  ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΙΣ  ανεξάρτητα  θέσεως   Πρέπει  και τον τελευταίο  "άσχετο" να προσπαθήσεις  να τον βοηθήσεις  και όχι να τον Σνομπάρεις...   Νά  γίνεις  ο "πνευματικός "  σύμβουλος  και θα δεις μετά με την σειρά του και αυτός  θα το κάνει σε έναν άλλο  και τελικά  Θα  είμαστε  μια  ΣΩΣΤΗ  οικογένεια  .  Οι  εγωιστικές  τακτικές  είναι αυτές που δηλητηριάζουν  τον Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό  και που δυστηχώς  ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ  ΑΜΕΙΩΤΕΣ...

----------


## john_b

Ρε παιδιά ποιος είναι αυτός που λημεριάζει στους 146.300;

Νόμιζα προς στιγμήν ότι εισέβαλαν πάλι οι Γερμανοί. 
Ανακοινώσεις ότι ο εχθρός μπαίνει την Αθήνα, σειρήνες και τραγούδια της Σοφίας Βέμπο. Τώρα που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές ακούω το "παιδιά τη Ελλάδος παιδιά". 
Έλεος ρε πστ μου.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ρε παιδιά ποιος είναι αυτός που λημεριάζει στους 146.300;
> 
> Νόμιζα προς στιγμήν ότι εισέβαλαν πάλι οι Γερμανοί. 
> Ανακοινώσεις ότι ο εχθρός μπαίνει την Αθήνα, σειρήνες και τραγούδια της Σοφίας Βέμπο. Τώρα που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές ακούω το "παιδιά τη Ελλάδος παιδιά". 
> Έλεος ρε πστ μου.



Αφού δεν το κάνει στην ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα, άσε τον να κάνει ότι γουστάρει. Εμείς οφείλουμε να περιφρουρήσουμε τα δικά μας, δεν έχουμε κάποιο όφελος να ασχοληθούμε με το τί γίνεται έξω από τις περιοχές μας.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ρε παιδιά ποιος είναι αυτός που λημεριάζει στους 146.300;



Αγνόησε τον. Καλύτερα προσπάθησε να κάνεις το SX5LA, DX pedition στη νησίδα Λέβιθα ή Λέβυνθος, *http://qsl.net/s/sv2fwv/sx5la/index.htm*

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ρε παιδιά ποιος είναι αυτός που λημεριάζει στους 146.300;
> 
> Νόμιζα προς στιγμήν ότι εισέβαλαν πάλι οι Γερμανοί. 
> Ανακοινώσεις ότι ο εχθρός μπαίνει την Αθήνα, σειρήνες και τραγούδια της Σοφίας Βέμπο. Τώρα που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές ακούω το "παιδιά τη Ελλάδος παιδιά". 
> Έλεος ρε πστ μου.



αστα..και ο αλλος στους 88 και κάτι mhz εβαζε σε fm διαμόρφωση Καζαντίδη ... τι να πεις ?

στους ...756 KHz  σε AM διαμόρφωση  ακουγεται και Η Φωνή της Ρουμανίας 

 στους 9.420 ?
Συχνότητες αναμετάδοσης Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας
http://www.radiofono.gr/node/3706



διάβασε το* bandplan* των  ραδιοερασιτεχνών, οτι ειναι εκτος *bandplan*  δεν *ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ* το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό 


και λόγω του τίτλου του θέματος 
ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΣΜΟΣ (τί είναι)

μια απαντηση ειναι, οτι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός δεν ειναι κουτσομπολιό 


αν εισαι αδειουχος ραδιοερασιτεχνης δεν σε αφορα οτιδηποτε υπαρχει εκτος bandplan.
εαν καποιος παρενοχλει το bandplan ραδιοερασιτεχνων  υπαρχει η http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/



με απλά λογια οι *ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ* ακούνε το τι γίνεται MΈΣΑ στις ΜΠΆΝΤΕΣ  και *ΟΧΙ ΕΞΩ* απο αυτές !

----------


## antonis_p

Όταν σπαταλάς το χρόνο σου κουρτινιάζοντας έξω από τις μπάντες μας, κοίτα τί χάνεις:

 50098.0  9J2BO       04-May-2014 1657Z  cq cq                     <SP8GGV>
 50098.0  9J2BO       04-May-2014 1658Z  tnx. cq now               <IT9ZSB>

Άνοιξαν τα 6 μέτρα, νομίζω πρώτη μέρα για φέτος!

----------


## john_b

Ελάτε, βάλτε μου και χέρι.
Το ότι ένας ρ/ε τραβιέται έξω από την μπάντα και ξεσκίζει τις συχνότητες με ότι θέλει, μας αφορά προς συζήτηση ή είναι κουτσομπολιό;

----------


## antonis_p

> Ελάτε, βάλτε μου και χέρι.
> Το ότι ένας ρ/ε τραβιέται έξω από την μπάντα και ξεσκίζει τις συχνότητες με ότι θέλει, μας αφορά προς συζήτηση ή είναι κουτσομπολιό;



Πάντως, σε σχέση με τον τίτλο του thread, *δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός*.

----------


## SV1DB

Όποιος  ασχολείται  με τα πίτουρα τον τρώνε  οι κόττες...   Γρήγορα   στο  "μαντρί"  γιατί  έξω  έχει Λύκους  και  ΕΕΤΤ...

----------


## antonis_p

> Αγνόησε τον. Καλύτερα προσπάθησε να κάνεις το SX5LA, DX pedition στη νησίδα Λέβιθα ή Λέβυνθος, *http://qsl.net/s/sv2fwv/sx5la/index.htm*

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## SV1GRN

Σ'αυτή τη συχνότητα αδύνατον να τους ακούσουμε τοπικά, ευτυχώς χθες βγήκαν και στα 40μ φωνή.

----------


## Dragonborn

Γιατί είναι δύσκολο? Εγώ τους έκανα στους 18 SSB.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Το ότι ένας ρ/ε τραβιέται έξω από την μπάντα και ξεσκίζει τις συχνότητες με ότι θέλει, μας αφορά προς συζήτηση ή είναι κουτσομπολιό;



Υπάρχει ένας σχετικός σχολιασμός του SV1NK στο τελευταίο 5-9 Report (*τεύχος 149*). Ο συνάδελφος αποδίδει την έξαρση των ραδιοπειρατικών εκπομπών αυτού του είδους στην παρακμή του CB.

----------


## john_b

Οι επιβεβαιώσει μέσω του qrz, θεωρούνται υπολογίσιμες ή είναι υποβαθμισμένης σημασίας;

QSO's: *311* Confirmed: *56* Countries: *90*

Πάντως και στο qrz και στο eqsl, δεν παίρνεις εύκολα επιβεβαίωση, λίγοι στέλνουν.

----------


## Dragonborn

Μάλλον αδιάφορες είναι. 

Σήμερα τα logs στο QRZ.COM και στο eQSL.cc χρηισμοποιούνται σε κάποιο βαθμό σαν ενημέρωση ότι έχουν ανεβεί τα ίδια log στο Logbook of The World (και με τι ακριβώς callsing, ημερομηνία κλπ), δεδομένου ότι στο LoTW δεν μπορείς να δεις τι QSL σε περιμένουν μέχρι να ανεβάσεις τα δικά σου με όλα τα στοιχεία ίδια.

----------


## john_b

Πρέπει να φτιάξω και έναν λογαριασμό στο λότο...
Μόλις έκανα μια επαφή από Banaba Island και δεν είναι πουθενά σε αυτά καταχωρημένος ο σταθμός και είναι 33ος από πλευρά σπανιότητος...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Πρέπει να φτιάξω και έναν λογαριασμό στο λότο...



Πρέπει. Μπορεί να αποφασίσεις να αγνοείς τις χάρτινες κάρτες, αλλά δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία να μην έχεις λογαριασμό στο LoTW.

Συγχαρητήρια για το Banaba Island, για την Ευρώπη είναι ακόμα πιο σπάνιο, #31 στο ClubLog.

----------


## john_b

Λοιπόν κατέβασα το πρόγραμμα και ακολούθησα τα βήματα και μου έγραψε ότι στάλθηκε το αίτημα μου, κ.λπ.
 Τώρα πρέπει να στείλω ένα αντίγραφο άδειας ρ/ε και οδήγησης σε μια διεύθυνση στην ούσα

Περιμένω να λάβω το e-mail τους αφού παραλάβουν την επιστολή μου για τα επόμενα βήματα σωστά;
Μετά θα κάνω εγγραφή στην σελίδα του λότο ή μπορώ και τώρα;

----------


## Dragonborn

Δες τις οδηγίες στα ελληνικά που έγραψε ο SV1DPI:

http://sz1a.org/index.php?option=com...&catid=16:lotw

http://tinyurl.com/km3uro4

Ναι, πρέπει να κατεβάσεις το πρόγραμμα και να ξεκινήσεις την διαδικασία.

----------


## john_b

Τα βήματα από το 8 και μετά δεν ισχύουν, πρέπει να έχει αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα:

http://sz1a.org/index.php/lotw/lotwsign

Εμένα μου έβγαλε μην επικοινωνήσετε εκτός αν υπάρχει μήνυμα λάθους. Δεν λέει πουθενά να στείλω e-mail.

http://www.arrl.org/files/file/LoTW%...e_2014-4-1.pdf

----------


## SV1GRN

> Οι επιβεβαιώσει μέσω του qrz, θεωρούνται υπολογίσιμες ή είναι υποβαθμισμένης σημασίας;
> 
> QSO's: *311* Confirmed: *56* Countries: *90*
> 
> Πάντως και στο qrz και στο eqsl, δεν παίρνεις εύκολα επιβεβαίωση, λίγοι στέλνουν.



Στο eqsl απαντούν σχετικά γρήγορα θα έλεγα. Για κάποιον που κυνηγά βραβεία υπολογίσημες είναι οι εγγραφές που του τα επιβεβαιώνουν. Για κάποιον άλλο που δεν ενδιαφέρετε για βραβεία θα έλεγα το eqsl τον ικανοποιεί και υπάρχει ένας αριθμός συναδέλφων που στέλνει μόνο εκεί. Σήμερα τόσο τα προγράμματα τύπου LOgger32 δια του cluster όσο και κάποια cluster σου δείχνουν εάν κάποιος είναι γραμμένος στο Lotw. Εφόσον δεν είναι γραμμένος και με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν είναι νέα χώρα συνήθως δεν τον καλώ (έχω βαρεθεί πχ κάποιους χρήστες psk που αμέσως μετά την επαφή στέλνουν χάρτινη κάρτα και ας είμαστε σε γειτονικές χώρες - πρέπει να είναι κυνηγοί καρτών)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Τα βήματα από το 8 και μετά δεν ισχύουν, πρέπει να έχει αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα:



Ναι, νομίζω πλέον ανεβάζει την αίτηση αυτόματα, άλλωστε το ίδιο κάνει και για τα logs.

----------


## matthew

Ένα *ΔΙΠΛΟ* παράδειγμα του τι *ΔΕΝ* είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός:
Χθες το απόγευμα έλαβε χώρα *παρεμβολή* σε επαναλήπτη τοπικού συλλόγου. 2 ραδιοερασιτέχνες σε γειτονικό νομό μιλάγανε *«Simplex V»*. Κάποιος (το κάνει συχνά, ψάχνουμε να τον βρούμε  :Επιθετικός:  ) έκανε *ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ* *αναμετάδοση* της συνομιλίας στην είσοδο του τοπικού επαναλήπτη!  :Thumbdown: 
Όταν ενημερώθηκαν οι γείτονες ρ/ε για το τι συμβαίνει απάντησαν *ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ SIMPLEX ΣΤΟ 144.950 (???), ΟΤΙ* *ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΣΕΙ (άκουσον άκουσον) ΤΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΙΛΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΠΙ 12 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ & ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ* *ακόμη & μετά από θερμή παράκληση των ανθρώπων του συλλόγου!*  :Blink: 
Κύριοι, ένα σχόλιο μόνο: όπως καταλαβαίνετε αποδεικνύεται ακόμη μια φορά πως η ηλιθιότητα πραγματικά δεν έχει όρια!

----------


## antonis_p

> *ΟΤΙ* *ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΣΕΙ (άκουσον άκουσον) ΤΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΙΛΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΠΙ 12 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ & ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ*



Η λεγόμενη "χρησικτησία" !!!

----------


## matthew

> Η λεγόμενη "χρησικτησία" !!!



Το θέμα Αντώνη εκτός από την λίαν επιεικώς απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά του παρεμβολέα είναι η απάθεια & άσχημη ραδιοερασιτεχνική στάση των συγκεκριμένων ρ/ε του όμορου νομού. Πρόσεξε να καταλάβεις τι παίχτηκε. Εκείνη τη στιγμή γινόταν *ταυτόχρονα ΔΙΠΛΗ* αναμετάδοση! Ο ενδιάμεσος παρεμβολέας που έπαιρνε τη «simplex» συχνότητα (144.950 ???) & την έριχνε στην *είσοδο* του επαναλήπτη, παράλληλα έπαιρνε & την *έξοδο* του επαναλήπτη & την πετούσε πάλι πίσω στο 144.950!!!
& να λένε οι γείτονες ρ/ε ότι *δεν μας νοιάζει, εσείς έχετε το πρόβλημα, ψάξτε εσείς να βρείτε ποιος είναι!!!* Βρε παιδιά, εδώ κάποιος σας κάνει αναμετάδοση στον επαναλήπτη, σας επιστρέφει πίσω με δεύτερη αναμετάδοση πάλι τον επαναλήπτη στο *«simplex» ΣΑΣ*  :Blink:  & μας λέτε ότι δεν σας καίγεται καρφί??? Ναι, να λένε, σκασίλα μας!!! Έλεος!!! Για μεγάλη ξεφτίλα & αίσχος λέμε!!!

----------


## lepouras

και ερωτώ εγώ. άντε και τον πονηρό(ή βλακώδες  αγανακτισμένο από τους δύο παράξενους) δεν ξέρεις ποιος είναι. οι άλλοι δύο που προφανώς μιλάνε με τα διακριτικά τους δεν σκέφτονται ότι μπορεί με μια καταγγελία να χάσουν τις άδειες τους? δεν μπορεί να τους καταγγείλει κάποιος? σύλλογος ή φυσικό πρόσωπο? δεν γίνετε αυτό? στο υπουργείο εννοώ.

----------


## matthew

Έτσι θέλουν. Δε γνωρίζω πως θα κινηθεί ο σύλλογος, δεν είμαι μέλος του. Εκείνη την ώρα ήμουν εκτός βάσης με φορητό στην ακρόαση & δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να ηχογραφήσω τη φάση.

----------


## antonis_p

Νομίζω πως κάποτε που ήταν απαραίτητο να είναι κάποιος μέλος κάποιου ραδιοερασιτεχνικού συλλόγου
προκειμένου να μπορεί να διεκδικήσει την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη
ήταν καλύτερα γιατί έπαιρνε ραδιοερασιτεχνική παιδεία.

Φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι οι σύλλογοι το ίδιο και προφανώς δεν είναι σε θέση όλοι να προσφέρουν ίδιας ποιότητας ραδιοερασιτεχνική παιδεία,
αλλά από το να γίνεται κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης διότι "έγραψε καλά" στο multiple choice, καλύτερα να περνούσε πρώτα από όποιον σύλλογο.

----------


## kioan

> Νομίζω πως κάποτε που ήταν απαραίτητο να είναι κάποιος μέλος κάποιου ραδιοερασιτεχνικού συλλόγου προκειμένου να μπορεί να διεκδικήσει την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη ήταν καλύτερα γιατί έπαιρνε ραδιοερασιτεχνική παιδεία.



Ναι, κάποτε τα μέλη συλλόγου έπαιρναν εκτός από "ραδιοερασιτεχνική παιδεία" και δωρεάν κεραία συντονισμένη στα 446MHz για να τη συνδέσουν στα PMR αντικαθιστώντας την (ενσωματωμένη, μη αποσπώμενη, νόμιμη) εργοστασιακή κεραία τους  :Wink:

----------


## john_b

Ναι Αντώνη, χωρίς παιδεία τι θα απογίνουμε;
Ποιόν θα φτύνω εγώ όταν εκνευρίζομαι;

----------


## matthew

Στον ίδιο επαναλήπτη έγινε παρεμβολή πάλι πριν 10 μέρες περίπου. Ο παρεμβολέας έβγαλε στον επαναλήπτη 2 θολούρηδες. Αλλά τώρα παραξηλώθηκε το πράμα!!! Ακουγόταν το *«simplex των άλλων»* σε όσους ήταν συντονισμένοι στο repeater & *«οι άλλοι»* πάλι ακούγανε επίσης τo repeater στο *«simplex τους»!* *WTF?!*  :Thumbdown:  
 :Huh:  Πριν 3 μέρες σε επαναλήπτη συλλόγου άλλου γειτονικού νομού κάποιος παρεμβολέας πάλι έριξε στην είσοδο HF (CW συγκεκριμένα)!  :Sneaky2:  Τυχαίο;  :Confused1:  *!*
Έτσι είναι όπως τα λέμε όλοι μας εδώ μέσα. Υπάρχει έλλειψη ρ/ε παιδείας. Πρέπει να ρίξουμε & εκεί ενδιαφέρον & βάρος για να καταλαβαίνουν ότι το χόμπι εκτός από δικαιώματα φέρει επίσης σοβαρές ευθύνες & υποχρεώσεις!

----------


## antonis_p

> Ναι Αντώνη, χωρίς παιδεία τι θα απογίνουμε;
> Ποιόν θα φτύνω εγώ όταν εκνευρίζομαι;



Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι από τη φύση του σοβαρή και ευγενής δραστηριότητα. Δεν ενδείκνυται για ξεχαρμάνιασμα.
Αν θες να φτύσεις, βρες κάποιον που τη βρίσκει με τον ίδιο τρόπο και χαρείτε το.

----------

nikknikk4 (09-05-14)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Νομίζω πως κάποτε που ήταν απαραίτητο να είναι κάποιος μέλος κάποιου ραδιοερασιτεχνικού συλλόγου προκειμένου να μπορεί να διεκδικήσει την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη



Όχι ακριβώς. Κάποτε ήταν απαραίτητο να είναι κάποιος μέλος *συγκεκριμένου* ραδιοερασιτεχνικού συλλόγου προκειμένου να μπορεί να διεκδικήσει *και να διατηρήσει* την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Περισσότερα στο *blog του SV1DB*.

----------


## john_b

> Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι από τη φύση του σοβαρή και ευγενής δραστηριότητα. Δεν ενδείκνυται για ξεχαρμάνιασμα.
> Αν θες να φτύσεις, βρες κάποιον που τη βρίσκει με τον ίδιο τρόπο και χαρείτε το.



Δεν διαφωνώ, όσοι δεν ανήκουμε σε σύλλογο μια χαρά συνάδελφοι είμαστε μεταξύ μας, αντίθετα τα φτυσίματα και οι τσαμπουκάδες περίσσευαν σε κάποιον ναό διαπαιδαγώγησης, όπως όλοι διαβάσαμε σχετικά πρόσφατα και ειρωνικά αναφέρω πιο πάνω...

http://2mdes.blogspot.gr/2013/11/blog-post_21.html

----------


## p.gabr

Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά εδώ τους τελευταίους  μήνες, ειλικρινά προβληματιζομαι. Ένα άσχετο άτομο, τι άραγε άποψη έχει αποκτήσει για τον  ράδιοερασιτεχνισμο τους συλλόγους και τα σωμάτια 
Μήπως ότι γράφετε, ότι κατακρίνετε,  έχει αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα 

Μήπως τελικά οι κατά την άποψή σας ραδιοπειρατές, είναι αγνοτεροι και για ποιον λόγο εσείς αυτό-θεωρειστε ανώτεροι

Η αγάπη του αθλήματος βρίσκεται και σε άλλα μονοπάτια

----------


## antonis_p

Ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν έχει κανα καημό για ανώτερα και υποδεέστερα hobby. Είναι απλά διαφορετικά. Αυτό είναι το δικό του hobby, κάποιου άλλου είναι κάτι άλλο. Εξάλλου, κατά κανόνα, ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης πριν γνωρίσει τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό έχει διατελέσει και πειρατής, cb'er κλπ

----------


## p.gabr

Αντώνη έδωσες έξυπνη απάντηση 

Είχα σκοπό να σας κεντρισω αλλά σταματάω εδώ λέγοντας μόνο

Κανένας δεν είναι περισσότερο  ράδιο ερασιτέχνης, από αυτόν που φτιάχνει με τα χέρια του έστω ένα αυτοταλαντωτο, και ότι οι συχνότητες. δεν είναι κτημα κανενός

----------

CybEng (14-05-14)

----------


## john_b

> Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά εδώ.τους τελευταίους  μήνες, ειλικρινά προβληματιζομαι ένα άσχετο άτομο, τι άραγε άποψη έχει αποκτήσει για τον  ράδιοερασιτεχνισμο τους σύλλογους και τα σωματια 
> Μήπως ότι γράφετε, ότι κατακρινετε  έχει αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα 
> 
> Μήπως τελικά οι κατά την άποψή σας ραδιοπειρατες, είναι αγνοτεροι και για ποιον λόγο εσείς αυτοθεωρειστε ανωτεροι
> 
> Η αγάπη του αθλήματος βρίσκεται και σε άλλα μονοπάτια



Παναγιώτη να σου πω την άποψη μου επί του θέματος. Επειδή ακριβώς οι ραδιοπειρατές αποτελούν πραγματικότητα (όχι απαραίτητα κακή, όλοι περάσαμε από κει) και επειδή δεν μου αρέσει η ιδέα κάποιος να βγάζει άδεια για να μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει κάποια πράγματα, θα έλεγα ότι άδειες πρέπει να βγάζουν όσοι το θέλουν πραγματικά και όσοι επιθυμούν να είναι έξω από αυτό, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς καταλαμβάνουν κάποιες συχνότητες για το κέφι τους, να έχουν την δυνατότητα να μιλάνε ελεύθερα σε κάποιες καθορισμένες για αυτούς περιοχές συχνοτήτων από το νόμο. Αυστηρά όμως εκεί και οτιδήποτε είναι παραέξω και παρενοχλεί, να κυνηγιέται αλύπητα.

----------


## p.gabr

Να το λάθος σου Γιάννη

Οι περισσότεροι ραδιοπειρατές, είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, ενώ οι περισσότεροι κάτ ονομασία ραδιοερασιτεχνες είναι. απλώς ραδιοχειριστες

edit
  Παρουσιάσατε την επίδειξη του ερασιτεχνισμού σε σχολεία.
   Ακολουθήσατε τα αμερικάνικα πρότυπα ΜΑΡΚΕΤΙΝΚ 
Ας παίρνατε δυο υλικά να κολλούσατε και αυτό να μίλαγε ...
  Αυτό είναι η μαγεία και όχι  η επίδειξη μηχανημάτων, προς όφελος των εταιριών

ΚΥΡΙΟΙ το amateur radio και κατά μετάφραση ραδιοερασιτέχνης , είναι μια έκφραση που ξεκίνησε όταν οι άνθρωποι δημιουργούσαν με τα χέρια τους και όχι σκάζοντας τάλιρα ,αγοράζοντας τα


Μην μιλάτε απαξιωτικά για τους ΡΑΔΙΟπειρατές ...αυτό είναι που με ενοχλεί

----------

CybEng (14-05-14)

----------


## john_b

Εγώ δεν το πάω στην ενασχόληση αλλά στον τρόπο. Δεν είναι ούτε ραδιοπειρατής, ούτε ραδιοερασιτέχνης αυτός που λημεριάζει σε κάποια συχνότητα και συζητάει όλη μέρα με ποιο τρόπο το *ουνί σέρνει καράβι, πως μπορεί να ψήσει ένα κοπάδι προβατίνες μόνος του και τι μαλάκες είναι οι πολιτικοί. Αυτός είναι ραδιομαλάκας και τον συναντάς και στην μια και στην άλλη κατηγορία. Λέω ότι όποιος έχει το μεράκι του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα να βγάζει την άδεια του και να κάνει αυτό που του αρέσει, όπως γίνεται. Όποιος πάλι θέλει να συντονίζει στους 1600+ και να βάζει μουσικούλα του τύπου, "το βιολί σου τσιγγάνε", καθώς και όποιος θέλει να επικοινωνεί ελεύθερα και τώρα κινείτε στις παρυφές των νομίμως οριζόμενων συχνοτήτων, να του δοθεί η δυνατότητα να το κάνει χωρίς να φοβάται.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Αυτός είναι ραδιομαλάκας



  :OK:   :Applause:

----------


## p.gabr

ok τοποθετηθήκατε όλοι, τελειώνω  και εγω* την περενοχληση* λέγοντας κάτι ακόμα

Ακόμα και εδώ στο φόρουμ* Απαγορεύεται* να μιλάμε για πειρατικά
 Η στάση μας είναι ένας γρίφος*...*  τι μεγάλη αμαρτία
Άλλος κάνει μια ερώτηση για τα FM και κόβεται και άλλος κατεβάζει αράδες και μύθους ελευθερα  , άλλος πουλάει μηχανήματα  άλλος PLL , και άλλος κεραίες 

Για τα δε ΑΜ κατά την διάθεση των διαχειριστών
 ΩΩΩΩ τι αμαρτία να ρωτήσει κάποιος για ένα πομπό  ,και  τι απαξίωση ,από την άλλη να έχουν γίνει 50 θέματα για κεραία ΑΜ

Είμαστε αμαρτωλοί και μόνο που εκφράζουμε συμπάθεια , ενώ όλα είναι ελεύθερα άλλου

Η άποψη μου ....οι συχνότητες δεν ανήκουν κανενός  .. σε κανένα ΒΒC  σε κανένα antenna σε κανένα σκαι  ....όσο για τις στρατιωτικές ,της αστυνομίας, της πυροσβεστικής και τα τιαυτα ...είναι παραμυθία ,να φροντίσουν μονοί τους την ασφάλεια των επικοινωνιών τους ...
  Ενα σεβασμό μόνο στις αεροπορικές 


  Ξεκλειδώστε τα όλα.... ΑΦΟΥ μου δίνουν την δυνατότητα να τους ακούω ,θα ακούω

----------

CybEng (14-05-14)

----------


## Dragonborn

> όσο για τις στρατιωτικές ,της αστυνομίας, της πυροσβεστικής και τα τιαυτα ...είναι παραμυθία ,να φροντίσουν μονοί τους την ασφάλεια των επικοινωνιών τους... Ξεκλειδώστε τα όλα.... ΑΦΟΥ μου δίνουν την δυνατότητα να τους ακούω ,θα ακούω



Μπορεί θεωρητικά να έχεις δίκιο, όμως στην τρέχουσα πολιτική συγκυρία τέτοιες "ηρωϊκές" δηλώσεις μόνο κακό κάνουν και χρησιμοποιούνται σαν άλλοθι από τον κρατικό αυταρχισμό. Σου υπενθυμίζω πρόσφατες δηλώσεις του Αναπληρωτή Υπουργού Μεταφορών στη Βουλή. Καλόν είναι λοιπόν να αποφεύγονται.

----------


## xqtr

> ok τοποθετηθήκατε όλοι, τελειώνω  και εγω* την περενοχληση* λέγοντας κάτι ακόμα
> 
> Ακόμα και εδώ στο φόρουμ* Απαγορεύεται* να μιλάμε για πειρατικά
>  Η στάση μας είναι ένας γρίφος*...*  τι μεγάλη αμαρτία
> Άλλος κάνει μια ερώτηση για τα FM και κόβεται και άλλος κατεβάζει αράδες και μύθους ελευθερα  , άλλος πουλάει μηχανήματα  άλλος PLL , και άλλος κεραίες 
> 
> Για τα δε ΑΜ κατά την διάθεση των διαχειριστών
>  ΩΩΩΩ τι αμαρτία να ρωτήσει κάποιος για ένα πομπό  ,και  τι απαξίωση ,από την άλλη να έχουν γίνει 50 θέματα για κεραία ΑΜ
> 
> ...



 smiley_respect.gif 

.........

----------


## antonis_p

Επαναλαμβάνω πως ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν έχει κανένα καημό με το αν κάποιος άλλος εκπέμπει παράνομα έξω από τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές περιοχές συχνοτήτων. Αν το κράτος θέλει να κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του, ας βρει ποιος εκπέμπει οπουδήποτε αλλού και ας διορθώσει την κατάσταση.

Ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης κοιτάει τη δουλίτσα του και *επικοινωνεί με άλλους ραδιοερασιτέχνες*. Αν κάποιος εκπέμπει στα μεσαία ή παρενοχλεί με τις εκπομπές του πχ τα αεροσκάφη, είναι μεν απαράδεκτο αλλά δεν μας αφορά. Υπάρχουν υπηρεσίες, φορείς και υπάλληλοι που πληρώνονται από το Ελληνικό κράτος για να εξασφαλίζουν πως τηρούνται οι νόμοι του.

Τέλος, αν η ιδιοκτησία του forum κρίνει πως δεν θέλει να γίνονται συζητήσεις που προτρέπουν σε παρανομίες είναι απόλυτα λογικό, 
και αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις επ'αυτού δεν αφορά το *"τί είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός"*.

----------


## jimnaf

> ok τοποθετηθήκατε όλοι, τελειώνω  και εγω* την περενοχληση* λέγοντας κάτι ακόμα
> 
> *Ακόμα και εδώ στο φόρουμ Απαγορεύεται να μιλάμε για πειρατικά (Προγράμματα μάλλον εννοείς)*
>  Η στάση μας είναι ένας γρίφος*...*  τι μεγάλη αμαρτία
> *Άλλος κάνει μια ερώτηση για τα FM και κόβεται* και άλλος κατεβάζει αράδες και μύθους ελευθερα  , *άλλος πουλάει μηχανήματα  άλλος PLL , και άλλος κεραίες* *(Ναι  ανάλογα τι τα θέλει)*
> 
> Για τα δε ΑΜ κατά την διάθεση των διαχειριστών
>  ΩΩΩΩ τι αμαρτία να ρωτήσει κάποιος για ένα πομπό  ,και  τι απαξίωση *,από την άλλη να έχουν γίνει 50 θέματα για κεραία ΑΜ* *(Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια κεραία)*
> 
> ...



*Χωρίς διάθεση για αντιπαράθεση*

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## Dragonborn

Τελευταία ημέρα για το SX5LA σήμερα, τελευταία ευκαιρία για όσους δεν τα κατάφεραν ακόμα. Φαντάζομαι αργά το πρωΐ θα βγούν στα 40 m SSB.

----------


## antonis_p

Τώρα είναι στα 40 CW

----------


## john_b

Τι πράγμα και αυτό, ακούω όλους τους ξένους καμπάνα τις τελευταίες ημέρες αλλά όχι τους δικούς μας, μάλλον το σήμα μας προσπερνά στην ψηλές συχνότητες. Στα 40 τι ώρες παίζουν;

----------


## antonis_p

> Τι πράγμα και αυτό, ακούω όλους τους ξένους καμπάνα τις τελευταίες ημέρες αλλά όχι τους δικούς μας, μάλλον το σήμα μας προσπερνά στην ψηλές συχνότητες.

----------


## antonis_p

> Στα 40 τι ώρες παίζουν;



  7070.0  SX5LA       08-May-2014 2307Z  IOTA ISL.LEVITHA          <SV1FJF>
  7070.0  SX5LA       08-May-2014 2328Z  IOTA 5/9                  <SV1FJF>
  7070.0  SX5LA       08-May-2014 2334Z  cq cq                     <ON8KW>
  7070.0  SX5LA       08-May-2014 2337Z                            <YY5MKI>
  7070.0  SX5LA       08-May-2014 2341Z  EU-001 LEVITHA ISL        <SV1FJF>
  7070.0  SX5LA       08-May-2014 2349Z  59 tnx                    <YB6NE>
  7070.0  SX5LA       08-May-2014 2355Z  ISI.LEVITHA EU-001        <SV1FJF>
  7025.3  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0134Z  tnx!                      <R4FD>
  7025.5  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0154Z  CQ ING                    <E74Y>
  7025.5  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0210Z                            <CE3EEA>
  7025.3  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0213Z                            <W3WW>
  7025.3  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0219Z                            <KO1E>
  7023.0  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0343Z  cq                        <EA9PY>
  7023.0  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0346Z                            <IT9AUP>
  7023.0  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0350Z  VERY GOOD OPER.           <SV1QT>
  7023.0  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0357Z                            <OK2BFN>
  7023.0  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0402Z                            <RQ4D>
  7020.5  SX5LA       09-May-2014 0457Z  FB Nice Op. 73!!!         <SV2RJO>
  7024.9  SX5LA       09-May-2014 1957Z                            <YU1ED>
  7020.6  SX5LA       09-May-2014 2112Z                            <F5AGB>
7020.6  SX5LA       09-May-2014 2312Z                            <LU1AW>
  7020.6  SX5LA       10-May-2014 0014Z                            <KB4FB>
  7020.6  SX5LA       10-May-2014 0018Z                            <VE2EBK>
  7025.1  SX5LA       10-May-2014 0215Z  strong                    <LZ1GL>
  7024.8  SX5LA       10-May-2014 0423Z  CQ LEVITHA ISL. GL 73!    <SV2HXV>
  7024.8  SX5LA       10-May-2014 0439Z  cq                        <SV2GJV>
  7025.0  SX5LA       10-May-2014 0451Z                            <R3DQ>
  7025.0  SX5LA       10-May-2014 0505Z                            
  7025.0  SX5LA       10-May-2014 0511Z  efharisto parapoli !      <YO3BR>

----------


## john_b

Αντώνη ssb φίλε μου, ssb.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη ssb φίλε μου, ssb.



7070.0 SX5LA 08-May-2014 2307Z IOTA ISL.LEVITHA <SV1FJF>
7070.0 SX5LA 08-May-2014 2328Z IOTA 5/9 <SV1FJF>
7070.0 SX5LA 08-May-2014 2334Z cq cq <ON8KW>
7070.0 SX5LA 08-May-2014 2337Z <YY5MKI>
7070.0 SX5LA 08-May-2014 2341Z EU-001 LEVITHA ISL <SV1FJF>
7070.0 SX5LA 08-May-2014 2349Z 59 tnx <YB6NE>
7070.0 SX5LA 08-May-2014 2355Z ISI.LEVITHA EU-001 <SV1FJF>

----------


## john_b

Αυτή την στιγμή βγαίνουν στους 14.225, πάλι ακούω τους ξένους και τους δικούς μας σαν ψίθυρο μη κατανοητό σχεδόν.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτή την στιγμή βγαίνουν στους 14.225, πάλι ακούω τους ξένους και τους δικούς μας σαν ψίθυρο μη κατανοητό σχεδόν.



Όλα τα σήματα είναι χαμηλά, εσύ με τί κεραία είσαι;

----------


## john_b

Δες στο QRZ

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## p.gabr

Σας παρακολουθώ με το καβουρντιστήρι μου

----------


## jimnaf

> Αυτή την στιγμή βγαίνουν στους 14.225, πάλι ακούω τους ξένους και τους δικούς μας σαν ψίθυρο μη κατανοητό σχεδόν.



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50937 
Καλά εεεε    ζωγραφίζω ο π@$%#% :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

ότι ζωγραφίζεις είναι γεγονός. αλλά αν υποθέτουμε ότι Έλληνας είναι αυτός που εκπέμπει(χώρα, λαός, περιοχή). ο Γιάννης είναι κάποια ράτσα ,κάποιος λαός από μόνος του? α ρε Γιάννη κάνε και δικιά σου χώρα και θα είσαι άρχοντας(στην κυριολεξία εφόσον θα είσαι μιά χώρα από μόνος σου) :Lol: 
μην αρχίσουν τα μπινελίκια πλάκα κάνουμε :Biggrin: . πάντως κατατοπιστικότατο το σκίτσο.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## john_b

Η τατιάνα η διάδοση, αυτή την στιγμή είναι λες και έχει χαλάσει το εργαλείο  :Sad:

----------


## Dragonborn

Σε ποιές συχνότητες προσπαθείς? Το καλοκαίρι δεν είναι η καλύτερη εποχή για DX όσον αφορά την διάδοση, όμως λόγω διακοπών, εκδρομών, special event κλπ υπάρχουν αρκετοί ενδιαφέροντες σταθμοί σε μεσαίες αποστάσεις.

----------


## john_b

Κώστα παίζω παντού, από τα 80 έως τα 10 μέτρα, ανάλογα τι περνάει εκείνη την ώρα. Υπάρχουν όμως ορισμένες φορές κάποιες ώρες, που δεν ακούς ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ τίποτε.

----------


## Dragonborn

Ναι, το ξέρω. Είναι συνδυασμός συνθηκών διάδοσης και δραστηριότητας. Συχνά οι μπάντες είναι ανοικτές και όλοι περιμένουν σιωπηρά το DX cluster να τους ανακοινώσει ενδιαφέροντες σταθμούς. Αν όμως ήταν contest, τότε με τις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες οι μπάντες θα έβραζαν.

Υπάρχει φυσικά και radio black out, που εμφανίζεται όταν μια έκλαμψη ακτίνων X από τον ήλιο ενεργοποιήσει το στρώμα D της ιονόσφαιρας. Τότε η διάδοση ψοφάει για αρκετές ώρες, συχνά μέχρι το βράδυ. Επίσης μαγνητικές και ιονοσφαιρικές καταιγίδες που επηρεάζουν μέρος του φάσματος, όταν φορτισμένα σωματίδια από τον ήλιο φθάσουν στην μαγνητόσφαιρα, Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως δε έχουμε τέτοια φαινόμενα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Κώστα παίζω παντού, από τα 80 έως τα 10 μέτρα, ανάλογα τι περνάει εκείνη την ώρα. Υπάρχουν όμως ορισμένες φορές κάποιες ώρες, που δεν ακούς ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ τίποτε.



Ήδη είναι αργά ακόμα και για τα 40 μέτρα, στα 30m έκανα σήμερα δύο σταθμούς από Αμερική "στο χάσιμο". Το θέμα είναι πως δεν παίζουν και τα 10/12m. 
Επικεντρώσου 15/17m και ίσως 20m.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## SV1GRN

Μπες στα ψηφιακά (ή στα μορς) Γιάννη για να κάνεις πάντα (ή σχεδόν πάντα hihi) κάτι (πχ πριν λίγη ώρα JH6QIL & J28NC rtty15M)

----------


## john_b

Παναγιώτη τα Μορς μη τα αναφέρεις καθόλου, έχω μια φυσική δυσανεξία.

Όσο για τα ψηφιακά, κάτι μέ έποιασε τώρα που σηκώσανε το μπαλόνι και δεν είχα δυνατότητα να διαβάσω το APRS. Επίσης βλέπω πολύ ελκυστικό το SSTV.
Για τέτοιες δυνατότητες πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο TNC;

----------


## antonis_p

> Για τέτοιες δυνατότητες πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο TNC;



πλέον ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης (τηλεγραφία, sstv κλπ) το κάνουν οι κάρτες ήχου.

----------


## john_b

Διάβασα  το νέο 5-9 σχετικά με μια κίνηση για την επαναφορά του ενδιαφέροντος του κόσμου στα CB και την κίνηση να αλλάξει το νομικό καθεστώς ώστε να επιτρέπονται οι σταθμοί βάσης, δυνατότητα που μέχρι τώρα είχαν μόνο οι σύλλογοι.
Το ερώτημα είναι: Όταν επιτευχθούν αυτοί οι στόχοι, εμείς ως ρ/ε θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα μέσω των μηχανημάτων μας να μιλάμε στις CBοσυχνότητες, ή θα πρέπει να προυμε και άλλο χαρακτηριστικό;

----------


## antonis_p

> Το ερώτημα είναι: Όταν επιτευχθούν αυτοί οι στόχοι, εμείς ως ρ/ε θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα μέσω των μηχανημάτων μας να μιλάμε στις CBοσυχνότητες, ή θα πρέπει να προυμε και άλλο χαρακτηριστικό;



http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A1%...BC%CF%8C%CF%82

Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι μια ενασχόληση με την τέχνη και την τεχνική των ραδιοεπικοινωνιών, η οποία έχει σκοπό την αυτοδιδασκαλία, τη δημιουργία φιλίας και την κοινωνική προσφορά με πολλούς τρόπους. Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, όπως ονομάζονται τα άτομα που ασχολούνται με τη δραστηριότητα αυτή, χρησιμοποιούν εξοπλισμό ραδιοεπικοινωνιών, τους πομποδέκτες, για να επικοινωνήσουν *με άλλους ραδιοερασιτέχνες* σε όλο τον κόσμο ή και στο Διάστημα. Η επικοινωνία δεν επιτυγχάνεται μόνο με την φωνή, αλλά και με σήματα morse, καθώς και με την βοήθεια ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών.
Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με όλο τον κόσμο χρησιμοποιώντας τα ερτζιανά κύματα. Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν κάνουν μεταδόσεις όπως αυτές του ραδιοφώνου. Επίσης δεν σχετίζονται με το πειρατικό ραδιόφωνο, όπως πολλοί πιστεύουν, *ή τους χρήστες της μπάντας πολιτών Citizent's Band (CB)*.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Όσο για τα ψηφιακά, κάτι μέ έποιασε τώρα που  σηκώσανε το μπαλόνι και δεν είχα δυνατότητα να διαβάσω το APRS. Για  τέτοιες δυνατότητες πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο TNC;



Για το APRS δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να δεσμεύσεις ένα σταθερό πομποδέκτη και κεραία, άνοιξε ένα λογαριασμό στο aprs.fi και θα τα βλέπεις από εκεί.





> Όταν επιτευχθούν αυτοί οι στόχοι, εμείς ως ρ/ε θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα μέσω των μηχανημάτων μας να μιλάμε στις CBοσυχνότητες, ή θα πρέπει να προυμε και άλλο χαρακτηριστικό;



Αν ποτέ γίνει η σχετική ρύθμιση, θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπ'όψιν τα ακόλουθα:
1. Τα διακριτικά κλήσεως και οι άδειες που έχουμε αφορούν την ραδιοερασιτεχνική υπηρεσία, για το CB θα πρέπει να πάρεις ξεχωριστή άδεια. Είναι απλή διοικητική πράξη αλλά έχει και κάποιο παράβολο.
2. Ο πομποδέκτης σου δεν διαθέτει έγκριση τύπου για CB και δεν ικανοποιεί τις συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές των πομποδεκτών CB. 
Άρα (αν και όταν...) θα αγοράσεις ένα φτηνό CB και θα είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## SV1GRN

> Παναγιώτη τα Μορς μη τα αναφέρεις καθόλου, έχω μια φυσική δυσανεξία.
> Όσο για τα ψηφιακά, κάτι μέ έποιασε τώρα που σηκώσανε το μπαλόνι και δεν είχα δυνατότητα να διαβάσω το APRS. Επίσης βλέπω πολύ ελκυστικό το SSTV.
> Για τέτοιες δυνατότητες πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο TNC;



Τα tnc έχουν παραμερισθεί από της κάρτες ήχου, κυκλοφορούν αρκετές συσκευές (με ή χωρίς κάρτα ήχου - έαν δεν έχουν κάρτα τότε χρησιμοποιείται αυτή του η/υ) που συνδέονται στον π/δ. Κάποιες συσκευές κάνουν μόνο κωδικοποιήση/αποκωδικοποίηση και κάποιες ελέγχουν και τον π/δ. Για να λειτουργήσουν συνδέονται με κατάλληλα καλώδια με τον π/δ και τον η/υ. 
Η απλούστερη διαμόρφωση ψηφιακών σημάτων είναι το psk, τα σήματα ακούγονται ευκολότατο στις συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες πχ 14070 (usb). Το rtty όμως επειδή χρησιμοποιείται και από dx αποστολές ή σταθμούς δίνει νέες χώρες. 
Το sstv δίνει τη χαρά μεταφοράς εικόνων αλλά δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνισθεί ψηφιακές διαμορφώσεις με πολύ μικρότερο εύρος εκπομπής πχ psk31 31Hz, JT65 κλπ. που ανταγωνίζονται και κάποια ξεπερνούν σε μακρινές επαφές τα σήματα μορς.
Το aprs πάλι έχει μεγάλη χρησιμότητα λόγω των λειτουργιών που προσφέρει κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ιδίως όταν συνδυάζεται με χάρτες google ή και άλλους σύγχρονους. Κάποια μηχανήματα (πχ d700 κλπ) μπορούν να λειτουργούν στο ένα vfo aprs και στο άλλο κάποια άλλη συχνότητα.

Αξίζει να υποστηριχθεί η προσπάθεια των συναδέλφων και φίλων που θέλουν να εκσυγχρονισθεί η νομοθεσία για τα cb στη χώρα μας. Επιπλέον, μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε εφόσον είμαστε κάτοιχοι αδειών ρ/ε & cb, να μπορούμε να λειτουργούμε και στα cb με τα μηχανήματα μας πάντα με το αντίστοιχο διακριτικό βέβαια.

Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η διάδοση των ψηφιακών μορφών επικοινωνίας μεταξύ μας (στο παρελθόν έχουμε οργανώσει αντίστοιχες δράσεις). Μπορούμε από εδώ να κάνουμε σχετικές συζητήσεις.
Αρχικά θα έλεγα κάποιος μπορεί να κατεβάσει ένα ελεύθερο πρόγραμμα για ψηφιακά (παλιό HamradioDeluxe, mixw, fldigi κλπ) και αφού το εγκαταστήσει να φέρει το μικρόφωνο του η/υ κοντά στο μεγάφωνο του π/δ που ακούει πχ στους 14070. Το πρόγραμμα εφόσον έχει στηθεί σωστά θα αρχίσει να αποκωδικοποιεί σήματα psk χωρίς να μεσολαβεί κάποια συσκευή. Έτσι θα έχετε μια πρώτη γεύση.

----------


## john_b

Ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά Παναγιώτη, ελπίζω να έχεις χρόνο να κάνει ένα αναλυτικό άρθρο για εμάς που δεν έχουμε καμιά ιδέα ακόμη για τα ψηφιακά. Πρότεινε μερικές σε λογικά πλαίσια τιμής κάρτες.

Αντώνη δεν έχω ρατσιστικές τάσεις, είμαι ρ/ε και θέλω την δυνατότατα να είμαι και χρήστης της μπάντας CB. Το ένα αποκλείει το άλλο;

----------


## leosedf

> ok τοποθετηθήκατε όλοι, τελειώνω  και εγω* την περενοχληση* λέγοντας κάτι ακόμα
> 
> Ακόμα και εδώ στο φόρουμ* Απαγορεύεται* να μιλάμε για πειρατικά
>  Η στάση μας είναι ένας γρίφος*...*  τι μεγάλη αμαρτία
> Άλλος κάνει μια ερώτηση για τα FM και κόβεται και άλλος κατεβάζει αράδες και μύθους ελευθερα  , άλλος πουλάει μηχανήματα  άλλος PLL , και άλλος κεραίες 
> 
> Για τα δε ΑΜ κατά την διάθεση των διαχειριστών
>  ΩΩΩΩ τι αμαρτία να ρωτήσει κάποιος για ένα πομπό  ,και  τι απαξίωση ,από την άλλη να έχουν γίνει 50 θέματα για κεραία ΑΜ
> 
> ...



SIC!


Ας φτιάξουμε ένα πομπό 45kW ερασιτεχνικό για να το γιορτάσουμε  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## matthew

> Ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά Παναγιώτη, ελπίζω να έχεις χρόνο να κάνει ένα αναλυτικό άρθρο για εμάς που δεν έχουμε καμιά ιδέα ακόμη για τα ψηφιακά. Πρότεινε μερικές σε λογικά πλαίσια τιμής κάρτες.
> 
> Αντώνη δεν έχω ρατσιστικές τάσεις, είμαι ρ/ε και θέλω την δυνατότατα να είμαι και χρήστης της μπάντας CB. Το ένα αποκλείει το άλλο;



Όχι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός.
Για κάρτες ήχου καλές φθηνές επιλογές σε σύνδεση PCI είναι η Creative Sound Blaster 7.1 Audigy & η Asus Xonar DG στην ίδια τιμή (25 ευρώ περίπου εδώ Ελλάδα). Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα τη δεύτερη, λόγω περισσότερων λειτουργιών & δυνατοτήτων καθώς είναι πιο καινούρια σε σχέση με την πρώτη. Υπάρχει & πιο φτηνή στα 15 ευρώ περίπου η Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 VX. Πολύ καλή για την τιμή της, τη δούλεψα παλιότερα σε pc & σίγουρα είναι καλύτερη από τις ενσωματωμένες των μητρικών. Αλλά για 10 ευρώ παραπάνω σίγουρα σήμερα θα έπαιρνα την Asus.

----------


## nikknikk4

απο τον
*SV1HAG* 


ΜΥΘΟΣ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ Η ΧΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΤΑΣ ΗΧΟΥ ΣΤΟ MODE PSK 
http://sv1hag.blogspot.gr/2010/11/mode-psk.html


ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΩΝ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΕΩΝ 
http://sv1hag.blogspot.gr/2010/07/psk-rtty-mfsk.html

----------


## SV1GRN

Πιστεύω αρχικά δεν χρειάζεται καλή κάρτα (ούτε έχω - ακόμη hihi) αλλά για όποιον ασχολείται κυρίως με τα ψηφιακά αντί άλλων διαμορφώσεων θα πρότεινα μια κάρτα με χαμηλό noise figure (e-mu κλπ)

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*SX5LA dxpedition Levitha*

----------


## SV1GRN

> *SX5LA dxpedition Levitha*



Μπράβο τους για την επιτυχημένη αποστολή (όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες είναι πολύ έμπειροι) και που μας έδωσαν την ευκαρία να τους κάνουμε

----------


## SV1DB

AΥΤΌ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΒΟΥΡΝΤΙΣΤΗΡΙ   ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΊΧΑΝ  ΟΛΟΙ  ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ  ....

----------


## john_b

Από σχόλιο στου 2μίδη, *τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;*:

Ο/Η  Ανώνυμος  είπε...Γιάννη καλό το μπαλόνι αλλά έχουμε και άλλα θέματα που τρέχουν...

- Dxpedition στα Λέβιθα με σκύλο μετεωρολόγο
- Hamfest ΕΕΡ
- Τελευταίο έντυπο τεύχος του SVNEA
- Dxpendition στη Σκύρο
- CW field day
- Περιοχή μελλών ΕΕΡ (που δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί από την 1η Ιουνίου)
- Αποτελέσματα Aegean 2013 με τους Βαλκάνιους να παίρνουν πρωτιές με διαφορά
*- Ρ/Ε που μιλούν απ' ευθείας και εκενευρίζουν το Υπουργείο*
- Φριτζεχάφεν
- Σερβερ που πέφτουν εν ώρα διαγωνισμών
- Μπαλόνια για τα οποία μιλάει όλη η Ελλάδα και η Ευρώπη εκτός από....;
- Ένα ξεχασμένο καταστατικό
- VHF contest Ιουλίου
- Διαγωνισμός τεχνικού άρθρου - για μια συνδρομή ρε γαμώτο...


Η απάντηση του Γιάννη:

*Απαντώ επιγραμματικά σε κάποια από τα ερωτήματα:

*- Dxpedition στα Λέβιθα με σκύλο μετεωρολόγο. 
*Ο σκύλος μια χαρά προέβλεψε. Απλά μετά πήρε τηλέφωνο ο γκαντέμης και...*

- Hamfest ΕΕΡ
*Αργεί φέτος, με αποκλεισμούς για κάποιους λόγω έντονων παραπόνων ψηφοφόρων της κλίκας.*

- Τελευταίο έντυπο τεύχος του SVNEA
*Επιτέλους. Να δούμε πότε θα ανακοινωθεί και μείωση της συνδρομής αφού γλυτώσαμε τόσα χιλιάρικα.*

- Dxpendition στη Σκύρο
*Καλή τους επιτυχία και προσοχή στους αγιασμούς!*

- CW field day
*"Τι αγγαρεία και αυτό!"*

- Περιοχή μελλών ΕΕΡ (που δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί από την 1η Ιουνίου)
*Μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες!*

- Αποτελέσματα Aegean 2013 με τους Βαλκάνιους να παίρνουν πρωτιές με διαφορά
*Προφανώς δεν ακολούθησαν τις οδηγίες για παραλία, φραπεδιά και συμμετοχή από το "μόμπιλο"*

- Ρ/Ε που μιλούν απ' ευθείας και εκενευρίζουν το Υπουργείο
*Την ΕΕΡ εκνευρίζουν και το ΔΣ της. Κανέναν άλλο.*

- Φριτζεχάφεν
*Πληροφορίες-παραγγελίες στον Κλιφ.*

- Σερβερ που πέφτουν εν ώρα διαγωνισμών
*Αγνοώ εντελώς.*

- Μπαλόνια για τα οποία μιλάει όλη η Ελλάδα και η Ευρώπη εκτός από....;
*...Από το ΔΣ της ΕΕΡ? Ε καλά τώρα το ιερατείο διαολίζεται με κάτι τέτοια. Τι ανοίγετε δουλειές; καλά δεν είμαστε στην κοσμάρα μας;*

- Ένα ξεχασμένο καταστατικό
*Δεν είναι ξεχασμένο. Τελειώνει. Το ΔΣ ξεχνά να ανοίξει τα γραφεία στην επιτροπή και η επιτροπή σηκώνεται και φεύγει... αλλά είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο*.

- VHF contest Ιουλίου
*ΑΝ μπορέσουμε...*

- Διαγωνισμός τεχνικού άρθρου - για μια συνδρομή ρε γαμώτο...
*Σε τέτοιου είδους διαγωνισμούς υπάρχει κακό προηγούμενο. Κάποτε φέρναν από δώ το ένα άρθρο, φέρναν από εκεί το άλλο και στο τέλος έβγαλαν ένα για κατι ιστορίες του ΄50 με το Γεράρδο και τους άλλους "πρωτοπόρους". Για να επιβεβαιώσουν τον προσανατολισμό του συλλόγου στα περασμένα μεγαλεία...

https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?bl...73156238677110
*

----------


## Dragonborn

Τι να σου πω Γιάννη, αυτά τα υπονοούμενα τα καταλαβαίνουν μόνο ο Διομήδης και η παρέα του. Δεν είναι για εμάς τους παραέξω. Σε τελική ανάλυση δεν τα καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί αυτοί που τα γράφουν δεν θέλουν να τα καταλάβουμε.

----------


## antonis_p

> Από σχόλιο στου 2μίδη, *τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;*:



Ο 2μδης είναι ένας καταρτισμένος ραδιοερασιτέχνης που συντηρεί ένα blog προκειμένου να ανεβάζει τεχνικού ενδιαφέροντος άρθρα, να κάνει χιούμορ με την Ελληνική ραδιοερασιτεχνική επικαιρότητα και τέλος να τα χώνει σε ότι έχει σχέση με ράσα.

Το οτι έχει ανοικτές τις δημοσιεύσεις του σε απαντήσεις, συνήθως έχει αρνητικό αντίκτυπο σε ότι θετικό "ανεβάζει". Πάντως δεν βλέπω γιατί θα πρέπει να σταθείς στο οτι κάποιος στην ανάρτηση για το "μπαλόνι" (που την θεωρώ αξιόλογη προσπάθεια) πετάει τη σαχλαμάρα του για το "Φριτζεχάφεν" ή την expedition στα Λέβιθα με σκύλο μετεωρολόγο.

----------


## john_b

Αντώνη αναφέρομαι σε αυτή την ερωταπάντηση που έχω τονίσει:

Τύπος: - Ρ/Ε που μιλούν απ' ευθείας και εκνευρίζουν το Υπουργείο.

*2μιδης: Την ΕΕΡ εκνευρίζουν και το ΔΣ της. Κανέναν άλλο.*

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη αναφέρομαι σε αυτή την ερωταπάντηση που έχω τονίσει:
> 
> Τύπος: - Ρ/Ε που μιλούν απ' ευθείας και εκνευρίζουν το Υπουργείο.
> 
> *2μιδης: Την ΕΕΡ εκνευρίζουν και το ΔΣ της. Κανέναν άλλο.*



Ο καταλληλότερος για να αποσαφηνήσει το χρησμό, είναι αυτός που τον ανάρτησε. Το καλύτερο σημείο για να θέσεις τον προβληματισμό σου είναι κάτω από την ερωταπάντηση.

----------


## matthew

Ενδιαφέρον έχει αυτό που γράφει κάτω στη σελίδα: *Λογοκρισία δεν υπάρχει...*
Κατά τα άλλα:
*Σχόλιο διεγράφη
Αυτό το σχόλιο αφαιρέθηκε από έναν διαχειριστή ιστολογίου.
 31 Μαΐου 2014 - 12:14 π.μ.
  Σχόλιο διεγράφη
Αυτό το σχόλιο αφαιρέθηκε από έναν διαχειριστή ιστολογίου.
 31 Μαΐου 2014 - 12:15 π.μ.
  Σχόλιο διεγράφη
Αυτό το σχόλιο αφαιρέθηκε από έναν διαχειριστή ιστολογίου.
 31 Μαΐου 2014 - 12:23 π.μ.
  Σχόλιο διεγράφη
Αυτό το σχόλιο αφαιρέθηκε από τον συντάκτη.
 31 Μαΐου 2014 - 12:57 π.μ.
  Σχόλιο διεγράφη
Αυτό το σχόλιο αφαιρέθηκε από έναν διαχειριστή ιστολογίου.
 31 Μαΐου 2014 - 1:00 π.μ.
  Σχόλιο διεγράφη
Αυτό το σχόλιο αφαιρέθηκε από έναν διαχειριστή ιστολογίου.
 31 Μαΐου 2014 - 1:16 π.μ.
  Σχόλιο διεγράφη
Αυτό το σχόλιο αφαιρέθηκε από έναν διαχειριστή ιστολογίου.
 31 Μαΐου 2014 - 1:30 π.μ.
  Σχόλιο διεγράφη
Αυτό το σχόλιο αφαιρέθηκε από έναν διαχειριστή ιστολογίου.
 31 Μαΐου 2014 - 2:28 π.μ.*
 :hahahha:   :Lol:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Dragonborn

Για την λογοκρισία υπάρχει εξήγηση και σχετίζεται με το "φαινόμενο γκιώνη". Γκιώνης = κατ' ευφημισμόν συνάδελφος SV, ο οποίος έχει μερικά αντικοινωνικά κουσούρια, ένα από τα οποία είναι η ακατάσχετη χυδαιολογία και το ταλέντο στο υβριολόγιο. Κατα καιρούς τον χρησιμοποιεί ο Μπλογκάρχης για τις βρώμικες δουλειές, ώστε να μην εκτίθεται ο ίδιος. Άλλες φορές όμως ο Γκιώνης ξεφεύγει και χαλάει τις σοβαρές αναρτήσεις με τις ασυναρτησίες του, οπότε παρεμβαίνει το αφεντικό του και μαζεύει τα σκ... Δείτε και: *http://oeisaggeleas.blogspot.gr/2011...gn-sv1lkm.html*.

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.qrz.com/db/SX3H

----------


## antonis_p

From NW7US: "On July 8, 2014, the Sun erupted with an M6.5-class x-ray flare. The approximate flare maximum was at 1621 UTC, at a flux of M 6.5, resulting in a radio blackout on the sunlit-side of Earth. The blackout was moderately strong, at R2 on the NOAA scale.
This video is capturing the Extreme Ultraviolet (EUV) at the 304 and 94 angstrom wavelength.





*Published on Jul 8, 2014*
On July 8, 2014, the Sun erupted with an M6.5-class x-ray flare. The approximate flare maximum was at 1621 UTC, at a flux of M 6.5, resulting in a radio blackout on the sunlit-side of Earth. The blackout was moderately strong, at R2 on the NOAA scale.

----------

matthew (09-07-14)

----------


## antonis_p

water resistant LNB

----------

CybEng (15-07-14)

----------


## antonis_p

*Σε λίγες μέρες η εκτόξευση του Lambdasat*




*   Σε 5 ημέρες από σήμερα (25/6/2014) θα εκτοξευτεί από τον Διεθνή Διαστημικό Σταθμό ένας ελληνικός μικροδορυφόρος με την ονομασία Lambdasat (Λsat). Ο δορυφόρος έχει διαστάσεις 1U και με αυτόν θα γίνει ένα επιστημονικό πείραμα, το οποίο αφορά την μελέτη της επίδρασης της ακτινοβολίας σε υλικά από γραφένιο, από το οποίο θα κατασκευάζονται μελλοντικά τα τρανζίστορ (δες Wikipedia), σε πραγματικές συνθήκες χαμηλής τροχιάς γύρω από την γη (LEO).

Στο επικοινωνιακό κομμάτι: Ο δορυφόρος θα έχει ένα δέκτη στις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιούν τα εμπορικά πλοία για την εκπομπή σημάτων AIS. Ακόμα ο  δορυφόρος θα φέρει ένα Short Burst Data (SBD) modem βασισμένο στο σύστημα Iridium. Ένας UHF δέκτης και ένας UHF πομπός συμπληρώνουν το uplink και downlink του δορυφόρου. Όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη, συστήματα, τροφοδοσίες και ο έλεγχος (housekeeping computer) είναι κατασκευασμένα εξολοκλήρου από την ελληνική ομάδα του Lambdasat στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Σαν Χοσέ στην Καλιφόρνια. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την ομάδα και το έργο της με τη χαρακτηριστική ονομασία «GreekMindsatWork» μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ:http://lambdasat.com/

Η Ε.Ε.Ρ. σε συνεργασία με την ομάδα του Lambdasat και το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου οργάνωσε την προμήθεια υλικών και εξοπλισμού και έστησε σε παράρτημα του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου στην Αθήνα έναν πλήρη δορυφορικό σταθμό εκπομπής και λήψης, βασισμένο στον πομποδέκτη της Kenwood TS-2000, τη δορυφορική  κεραία και τα μοτέρ περιστροφής και ανύψωσής της. Επίσης προγραμμάτισε έναν υπολογιστή με πρόγραμμα, το οποίο θα παρακολουθεί την τροχιά του Lambdasat βασισμένο στα Keplerian Elements, ενώ παράλληλα θα ελέγχει την περιστροφή και ανύψωση της κεραίας και θα υπολογίζει την συχνότητα του uplink / downlink με βάση το φαινόμενο Doppler. Ήδη ο σταθμός λειτουργεί και αναμένει την εκτόξευση του Lambdasat.

Η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών προσκαλεί όλους τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες με δυνατότητα λήψης στα UHF σε ΑΧ25 packet να συμβάλουν στην παρακολούθηση του ελληνικού μικροδορυφόρου και να αποστέλουν τα αρχεία με τη λήψη των στοιχείων του στην ομάδα του Lambdasat για περαιτέρω επεξεργασία και δημοσίευση των στατιστικών στοιχείων του μικροδορυφόρου. Για να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει να έχουμε πομποδέκτη σε συχνότητες UHF all mode και ένα πρόγραμμα λήψης AX25 packet με δυνατότητα αποθήκευσης σε αρχείο των στοιχείων που λαμβάνει.

Αν υπάρχουν απορίες για τον εξοπλισμό και το κατάλληλο πρόγραμμα, που θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε, για το οποίο αρκεί ένας υπολογιστής με κάρτα ήχου, μπορείτε να στείλετε e-mail στο Lambdasat@raag.org.

Στις ιστοσελίδες μας θα βρείτε επίσης αναλυτικά τα στοιχεία που θα στέλνει ο δορυφόρος, με επεξηγήσεις για το τι σημαίνουν αυτά ακριβώς. Ο δορυφόρος στην ουσία θα αποτελεί ένα μέσο προειδοποίησης των εμπορικών πλοίων για ύποπτες δραστηριότητες στην θάλασσα, πιθανότητα πειρατείας, και δυνατότητα αποφυγής της και διαφύλαξη της ανθρώπινης ζωής εν πλω.

Lambdasat Communication Characteristics

Frequency: 437.462 MHz
Downlink:  AX.25 Unnumbered Information (UI) packets at 1200 bps AFSK
Transmission Power : 1W
Διακριτικό KK6DFZ

http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=763&LANG=GR
*

----------

matthew (14-07-14)

----------


## antonis_p

:Tongue2:

----------


## john_b

Στο κενό ανάμεσα στο SOME και το KNOW, υπήρχε κανένας δεινόσαυρος και τον σβήσανε;   :Lol: 

CW.jpg

----------


## SV1GRN

Η γνώση χειρισμού μορς δεν κάνει τον ρ/ε υποχρεωτικά ποιοτικότερο. Άσε που φέρνει ευκολότερα νέες χώρες άρα και dxcc

----------


## antonis_p

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από εκπαίδευση του Μογγολικού στρατού. Και φυσικά χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο σύστημα εκπαίδευσης με μας ... rufzxp!!

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## Dragonborn

> Η γνώση χειρισμού μορς δεν κάνει τον ρ/ε υποχρεωτικά ποιοτικότερο.



Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Υπάρχει μια φθίνουσα ομάδα ραδιοερασιτεχνών (κυρίως δηψήφιοι και alpha) που ξέρει morse επειδή ήταν ραδιοτηλεγραφητές στο εμπορικό ναυτικό και διακρίνονται από μια έντονη αλλαζονεία σε βάρος των υπολοίπων.

----------


## antonis_p

> Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Υπάρχει μια φθίνουσα ομάδα ραδιοερασιτεχνών (κυρίως δηψήφιοι και alpha) που ξέρει morse επειδή ήταν ραδιοτηλεγραφητές στο εμπορικό ναυτικό και διακρίνονται από μια έντονη αλλαζονεία σε βάρος των υπολοίπων.



Στην αρχή κάθε μπάντας που επιτρέπεται μόνο η τηλεγραφία, υπάρχει μία τάξη και μία ποιότητα που δεν υπάρχει υπάρχει στην πάνω περιοχή αυτών.  :Wink:

----------


## SV1GRN

Το ίδιο ισχύει και στις αμέσως παραπάνω υποζώνες των ψηφιακών πιστεύω. Βέβαια, ποιοτικοί και μη ποιοτικοί ρ/ε υπάρχουν σε όλες της διαμορφώσεις (θα ήταν λίγο ρατσιστικό να ορίζουμε μία κατηγορία ως άγια και άλλες ως αμαρτωλές). Πχ εάν υπάρχουν κάποιες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις "συναδέλφων" που κάνουν κάποια επαφή (μετά την δική τους) με διακριτικό φίλου τους, μη μου πεις ότι αυτό αποκλείεται στις αρχές κάθε υποζώνης.

----------


## antonis_p

> Το ίδιο ισχύει και στις αμέσως παραπάνω υποζώνες των ψηφιακών πιστεύω. Βέβαια, ποιοτικοί και μη ποιοτικοί ρ/ε υπάρχουν σε όλες της διαμορφώσεις (θα ήταν λίγο ρατσιστικό να ορίζουμε μία κατηγορία ως άγια και άλλες ως αμαρτωλές). Πχ εάν υπάρχουν κάποιες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις "συναδέλφων" που κάνουν κάποια επαφή (μετά την δική τους) με διακριτικό φίλου τους, μη μου πεις ότι αυτό αποκλείεται στις αρχές κάθε υποζώνης.



Αυτό γίνεται, αλλά *δεν ενοχλεί* αυτούς που ακούν, δεν έχει σχέση με τα πατήματα, το κράξιμο, την καταστρατήγηση του band plan και άλλες "δραστηριότητες" που λαμβάνουν χώρα μόνο εκεί που επιτρέπεται η φωνή.

----------


## Dragonborn

> εάν υπάρχουν κάποιες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις "συναδέλφων" που κάνουν κάποια επαφή (μετά την δική τους) με διακριτικό φίλου τους,



Όχι και τόσο μεμονωμένες, σε κάποιες κλίκες αποτελεί συνήθη πρακτική. Είναι ο λεγόμενος διορισμός ή προσευχή ("προσευχήσου και για μένα"). Και φυσικά έχουν βρει και μια πατριωτική δικαιολογία: το κάνουν, λέει, για να εξυψώσουν το κύρος του ελληνικού ραδιοερασιτεχνιμού μέσω καλύτερων θέσεων στα ranks της ARRL.

*The road to hell is paved with good intentions*

----------


## SV1GRN

Πολύ μου άρεσε το "διορισμός ή προσευχή" χαχαχα δεν γνώριζα αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια πάντα κάτι μαθαίνεις από τους παλαιότερους στο χόμπι.

----------


## Dragonborn

Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι παλιός, απλά υποψιασμένος. Αν κάνεις τον κόπο να ακούσεις στα καναλάκια 145.2 - 145.5 (και στα αντίστοιχα που λινκάρουν στα 70cm) σε εποχές που τρέχει κάποια dx-pedition θα πετύχεις μερικά τέτοια φρούτα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> οτι ενώ ο νόμος μας  δίνει το δικαίωμα να εκπέμψουμε σε 6-7 πεδία συχνοτήτων 7.1-7.2 κτλπ οι  περισσότεροι πομποδέκτες δεν λειτουργούν σε όλες, έστω ας λειτουργούν σε  όλα τα νόμιμα διαστήματα συχνοτήτων και στα άλλα να είναι κλειδωμένοι.  Από ψάξιμο στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά έχω διαπιστώσει το εξής, οτι οι  σταθεροί πομποδέκτες εκπέμπουν κάτω από τα FM ενώ οι φορητοί στα 144-146  και 440-460.



Η ραδιοερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα τα HF (1,8-30 MHz) είναι αρκετά διαφορετική από αυτήν σε VHF/FM & UHF/FM που μοιάζει περισσότερο με CB ή ειδικό ραδιοδίκτυο. Για τους λόγους αυτούς, καθώς και για τεχνικούς λόγους που έχουν σχέση με τις διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες των ηλεκτρονικών στα HF και VHF/UHF, την ανάγκη για διαφορετικές κεραίες, την ανάγκη για ταυτόχρονη παρουσία στα HF και VHF/UHF οδήγησαν σε δυο μεγάλες κατηγορίες πομποδεκτών: Αυτούς που είναι HF (+ 50 MHz) με διαμόρφωση SSB, CW κλπ, και αυτούς που είναι VHF/UHF με διαμόρφωση FM. 

Υπάρχουν και πομποδέκτες σαν αυτόν που ζητάς, με πλήρη κάλυψη των πάντων. Αυτοί είναι οι Icom IC-706MkIIG, IC-7000 και IC-7100,  οι Yaesu FT-897, FT-857 και FT-817. Καλύπτουν από 1,8 MHz έως 440 MHz σε SSB, CW, FM, AM και δεν είναι πολύ ακριβά μοντέλα. Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν βασικοί πομποδέκτες σε shack, όμως προορίζονται κυρίως για φορητούς και κινητούς σταθμούς. Π.χ. οι Icom έχουν αποσπώμενη πρόσοψη για εγκατάσταση σε αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## antonis_p

*Soledad LU5HCO - DXmother!!!*

----------


## antonis_p

http://static.dxengineering.com/glob...fing-rev2a.pdf

*Lightning Protection for the Amateur Station*

http://static.dxengineering.com/glob...ction%20P1.pdf
http://static.dxengineering.com/glob...ction%20P2.pdf
http://static.dxengineering.com/glob...ction%20P3.pdf

----------


## SV1GRN

Οι 2 ταινίες που προτείνει αντικαθίστανται με μια αυτοβουλκανιζόμενη;

----------


## SV2HIA

Όχι. Πρώτα βάζεις την αυτοβουλκανιζόμενη κοινός scotch 3M και μετά περνάς από επάνω δύο στρώσεις μονοτική.

----------


## leosedf

Και αν το κάνεις αυτό μετά από καιρό να δω πως θα την αφαιρέσεις.
Στρώμα μονωτικής, μετά λαστιχοταινία και μετά μονωτική.

----------


## SV1DB

Για  σωστή  στεγανοποίηση  χρησιμοποιούμε  μόνο  την  αυτοβουλκανιζόμενη  της  3Μ  όλες οι άλλες  πριν ή μετά  δεν παρέχουν  
προστασία  γιατί  εάν τοποθετηθεί  πρώτα  , τό πρώτο στρώμα  δεν  θα είναι  100 %  στεγανό  , στο τέλος  μετά την 3Μ  δεν αφήνει 
την 3Μ να ομογενοποιηθεί  άρα δεν  θα είναι  100 %  στεγανή...  όταν  θελήσετε  να την απομακρύνετε  μία εγκάρσια  τομή με ένα
κοφτερό  ξυράφι  την ανοίγει σαν "τριαντάφυλλο" γιατί παραμένει πάντα μαλακιά...  και το  εσωτερικό  που προστάτευε   χωρίς  κόλλες  και κατάλοιπα ... 
Την γνήσια  Νο  23   της  3Μ  την χρησιμοποιώ  40 χρόνια  σε  συνδετήρες  και ομοαξονικά  σε ακραίες  τοποθεσίες και πάντα  είναι άψογη...
Τώρα  έχουν έρθει  και  Κινέζικες  ...  δεν το ρισκάρω   σε  ευπαθείς  εγκαταστάσεις  εξ άλλου  δεν έχουν  αυτή την "νωπή"  υφή που
η μία στρώση  έχει άμεσα  πρόσφυση  με την προηγούμενη  και γίνεται  ένα σώμα.

----------

CybEng (15-09-14)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ίσως αν παίζεις με την κεραία σου στο σπίτι. Αν είσαι κρεμασμένος και έχεις και 30 κιλά εργαλεία κλπ δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο να παίζεις με ξυράφι στον αέρα.
Αν βάλεις μια στρώση ταινία και μετά την υπερκαλύψεις στις άκρες δεν περνάει τίποτα μέσα. Αν δεν βάλεις από πάνω ταινία η UV του ήλιου θα στην κάνει σπέσιαλ, μετά να δω βρισίδι που θα ρίξεις  :Lol:

----------


## SV1GRN

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτά που γράψατε και στις ενώσεις ενός συνθετικού ιστού που θα γίνει κάθετη.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## nikknikk4

> Ναι ίσως αν παίζεις με την κεραία σου στο σπίτι. *Αν είσαι κρεμασμένος και έχεις και 30 κιλά εργαλεία κλπ δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο να παίζεις με ξυράφι στον αέρα.*
> Αν βάλεις μια στρώση ταινία και μετά την υπερκαλύψεις στις άκρες δεν περνάει τίποτα μέσα. Αν δεν βάλεις από πάνω ταινία η UV του ήλιου θα στην κάνει σπέσιαλ, μετά να δω βρισίδι που θα ρίξεις



γιατι? για ξύρισμα  θα εισαι κρεμασμένος... και φοβάσαι μην κόψεις  καμια φαβορίτα στραβά ?

τα  παξιμάδια 2+   και βαλε στροφές ... εκεί πάνω  πως τα ξεβιδώνεις ?





> Ναι ίσως αν παίζεις με την κεραία σου στο σπίτι. Αν είσαι κρεμασμένος και έχεις και 30 κιλά εργαλεία κλπ δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο να παίζεις με ξυράφι στον αέρα.
> Αν βάλεις μια στρώση ταινία και μετά την υπερκαλύψεις στις άκρες δεν  περνάει τίποτα μέσα. *Αν δεν βάλεις από πάνω ταινία η UV του ήλιου θα  στην κάνει σπέσιαλ*, μετά να δω βρισίδι που θα ρίξεις



εισαι  βεβαιος  οτι η  αυτοβουλκανιζόμενη  της  3Μ δεν εχει προστασία απο UV του ήλιου  ?

----------


## antonis_p

*Το Silverstone B-64 balloon πετάει ακόμα*http://habhub.org/mt/?focus=B-64

----------


## antonis_p

The shack of CN2AA during Contest CQ WW CW 2014

----------


## SV1DB

H  ισχύς   εν τη  Ενώσει...

----------


## antonis_p

Μπαοκ Padu !!!!!!


dk7tx.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

GRC -9 contact: http://youtu.be/3a5LjwBu-IU

Ραδιο-πειρατισμός 

Και αυτές οι γυναίκες την κρίσιμη στιγμή εμφανίζονται 


Επαφή με 8W AM .Πελοπόννησο - Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## antonis_p

> Και αυτές οι γυναίκες την κρίσιμη στιγμή εμφανίζονται



Εδώ δεν κατάλαβαν το offside, περιμένεις να καταλάβουν το QSO;;;

Συχνότητα;

----------


## p.gabr

Αν θα ζητούσα αυτό στα 40μ, θα μου απαντούσαν; 

Γιαυτό Αντώνη 6675κηζ

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## SV2IPW

Παναγιώτη να αλλάξεις την μπαταρία των 3v στον Δέκτη.....θα έχεις καλύτερη αποδιαμόρφωση

----------

p.gabr (12-12-14)

----------


## p.gabr

*Kαλα ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ και καλές επαφές*



God+Jul+SM0FOB+1a.jpg

----------

antonis_p (24-12-14)

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*SV2/YL7A Mount Athos*

Posted date: May 14, 2015


Date:19 to 25 may 2015
Operators: YL2GM, YL3CW, YL2KA and YL2GD.

Mount Athos

Source:



http://qrznow.com/sv2yl7a-mount-athos/

----------


## ermis85

Να έχουν πάρει άδεια απο την Ιερά επιστασία του Αγίου Όρους ή απλά να έχουν έρθει σε συννενόηση με κανέναν συμπατριώτη του μοναχό που θα του φιλοξενήσει σε κανένα κελί και να νομίζουν πως είναι όλα οκ?

----------


## SV1GRN

Δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες αλλά Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή, σε λίγες ημέρες θα φανεί.

----------


## ermis85

Παναγιώτη για να είμαστε μέσα στο κλίμα της περίστασης ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια" με το hihi

----------


## john_b

Η ανακοίνωση απο το *CW FUN*...

This morning at 08:00 local time, entrance to Mt. Athos was forbiden for the members of SV2/YL7A dxpedition .
Consequently, the dxpedition is *canceled.*
 Stay tuned for more info later..

----------


## SV1GRN

Η είδηση αυτή τα λέει όλα:
http://www.dx-world.net/sv2-yl7a-mt-athos/

----------


## antonis_p

Γιατί να είναι ραδιοχώρα αφού παρενοχλεί τις πνευματικές δραστηριότητες των μοναχών;

----------


## SV1GRN

Διαβάστε εδώ τις λεπτομέρειες:
http://www.dx-world.net/sv2-yl7a-mt-athos/

----------


## dog80

Γιατί τόση κάψα με το Άθως?

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί τόση κάψα με το Άθως?



Ίσως επειδή μας φτύνουν οι παπάδες.

----------


## SV1GRN

Ένα βίντεο από το J43VHF
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koPVM25Uegs&feature=youtu.be&t=271*

----------


## p.gabr

*Αποκάλυψη
*

 Ο πατέρας του SAM ήταν ο SAM και ήταν  δικός μας!!!! 
 (Περιοδικό Radio broadcast 05- 1922)


SAM.jpg

----------


## Ακρίτας

Κάνοντας μια έρευνα σε ελληνικές ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ιστοσελίδες για άλλο θέμα έπεσα στον παρακάτω ορισμό του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΡ:

"Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με όλο τον κόσμο χρησιμοποιώντας τα ερτζιανά κύματα. Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, *δεν* κάνουν μεταδόσεις, όπως αυτές του ραδιοφώνου. Επίσης *δεν* σχετίζονται με το πειρατικό ραδιόφωνο εκπομπές στα Μεσαία η FM κυματα χωρίς άδεια), όπως πολλοί πιστεύουν, ή τους χρήστες της μπάντας πολιτών Citizent's Band  (CB). Η λέξη ραδιοερασιτέχνης, *δεν* έχει κάποια σχέση με τις δυνατότητες  του χρήστη, αφού οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς έχουν πολλές γνώσεις πάνω  στο θέμα, αλλά με τον σκοπό του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, ο οποίος *δεν* είναι η  εκμετάλλευση για εμπορικούς λόγους ή κέρδος, αλλά για πειραματισμό,  επικοινωνία η προσφορά στο κοινωνικό σύνολο."

Τελικά μετά από τόσα "δεν" μάλλον πρέπει να πάμε στις μακρυνές Ινδίες, εκεί που κάνουν κόλπα ζόρικα (που λένε και οι Κατσιμιχαίοι) για να μάθουμε τί τελικά είναι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός:

"Amateur radio is *a community of people* that use radio  transmitters and receivers to communicate with other Amateur radio  operators. If you were to ask a dozen different amateurs what ham radio  meant to them chances are you would get 12 different answers. Amateur  radio operators are often called ham radio operators or simply "hams"  and frequently the public is more familiar with this term than with the  legal term Radio Amateur. The source of this nickname is for all  practical purposes lost from the beginning.

  Amateur (HAM) Radio is truly a hobby but often one that makes a  difference especially in emergency or disaster situations. *It is an  activity of Self Learning, Inter-Communication & Technical  Investigation* carried on between Amateur Radio Operators. Amateurs talk  to local friends over the radio waves using a hand-held transceiver,  communicating digitally with packet radio to exchange personal messages  or vital information in an emergency, talking to other hams anywhere in  the world, or engaging in contests with other Radio Amateurs over the  airwaves there is something for everyone.

   There are over Lakh people all over the world who pursue this activity in their free time."

Όταν σε ιστοσελίδα περιφερειακού συλλόγου μοστράρει στη φάτσα το θέμα της διαγραφής δυο μελών του επειδή δεν πλήρωσαν τη συνδρομή μήπως τελικά πάσχουμε βαριά από νοοτροπία;


ΥΓ. Οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου.

----------


## antonis_p

> Όταν σε ιστοσελίδα περιφερειακού συλλόγου μοστράρει στη φάτσα το θέμα της διαγραφής δυο μελών του επειδή δεν πλήρωσαν τη συνδρομή μήπως τελικά πάσχουμε βαριά από νοοτροπία;



Συμφωνώ πως δεν είναι θέμα που μπορεί να μπαίνει στην ιστοσελίδα συλλόγου η διαγραφή μελών για τον παραπάνω λόγο 
αλλά και η πληρωμή της συνδρομής δεν είναι κάποια προαιρετική και εθελοντική διαδικασία.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Συμφωνώ πως δεν είναι θέμα που μπορεί να μπαίνει  στην ιστοσελίδα συλλόγου η διαγραφή μελών για τον παραπάνω λόγο 
> αλλά και η πληρωμή της συνδρομής δεν είναι κάποια προαιρετική και εθελοντική διαδικασία.



Δεν αντιλέγω. Πάντως υπάρχουν αξιόλογες προσπάθειες:

http://www.syrap.gr/

http://www.5-9report.gr/

http://aegeandxgroup.gr/sv-qrp/Home.php

----------


## SV1GRN

Καλησπέρα, η υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη περιγράφεται στην παρ. 3 του 2ου άρθρου της νομοθεσίας (ΦΕΚ Β' 1969/2011) και ας μείνουμε σε αυτήν. Η Αμερικάνικη Ένωση δίνει τον ορισμό:
http://www.arrl.org/what-is-ham-radio

Οι Αθηναικοί σύλλογοι δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να έγραψαν κάτι αντίστοιχο στις σελίδες τους για τις διαγραφές μελών. Δεν γνωρίζω ποιος σύλλογος έγραψε το παραπάνω αλλά παρότι δεν κρίνω συλλόγους δεν μπορώ να μην πω ότι διαφωνώ με αυτού του τύπου τις δημοσιεύσεις.  Οι διαγραφές για οποιοδήποτε λόγο αφορούν τα μέλη του εκάστοτε συλλόγου και δεν χρειάζεται να κυκλοφορούν στο internet.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Στις διάφορες ιστοσελίδες συλλόγων κλπ, έπεσα ψάχνοντας να βρω κάποιο φόρουμ με αμιγώς ραδιοερασιτεχνικά θέματα. Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κανένα, ενεργό τουλάχιστον. Οι σύλλογοι στις ιστοσελίδες τους ασχολούνται με κανονιστικά και διαδικαστικά θέματα εκτός από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις. Αλλά το θέμα των συλλόγων έχει συζητηθεί και άλλη φορά, οπότε καλύτερα να το αφήσουμε.

Τον ορισμό της υπηρεσίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη τον δίνει, βεβαίως, η νομοθεσία. Άν όμως σε ρωτήσει ένα παιδί τί είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός και για ποιό λόγο θα μπορούσε να ασχοληθεί με αυτόν τί θα του απαντούσες; Αυτό που γράφει το ΦΕΚ;

----------


## SV1GRN

Λέγοντας παιδί ας μείνουμε σε έφηβο, με δικά μου λόγια θα προσπαθούσα να του εξηγήσω. Πάντως το ΦΕΚ, αυτά των συλλόγων μαζί με την ARRL κλπ. δίνουν μια βάση για να συνθέσει κάποιος την άποψη του.
Οι σύλλογοι νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να διατηρούν και φόρουμ, δεν είναι στις άμεσες υποχρεώσεις τους. Άλλα αν θέλουν, κανένα πρόβλημα. Πχ το παρόν φόρουμ λειτουργεί επιτυχώς χωρίς να ανήκει σε κάποιο σύλλογο. Άλλωστε ένα φόρουμ ενός συλλόγου θα είχε την τύχη των ρ/ε επαναληπτών: δεν θα πήγαιναν πολλά από τα μέλη άλλων συλλόγων.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Κάνοντας μια έρευνα σε ελληνικές ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ιστοσελίδες για άλλο θέμα έπεσα στον παρακάτω ορισμό του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΡ:
> 
> "Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με όλο τον κόσμο χρησιμοποιώντας τα ερτζιανά κύματα. Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, *δεν* κάνουν μεταδόσεις, όπως αυτές του ραδιοφώνου. Επίσης *δεν* σχετίζονται με το πειρατικό ραδιόφωνο εκπομπές στα Μεσαία η FM κυματα χωρίς άδεια), όπως πολλοί πιστεύουν, ή τους χρήστες της μπάντας πολιτών Citizent's Band  (CB). Η λέξη ραδιοερασιτέχνης, *δεν* έχει κάποια σχέση με τις δυνατότητες  του χρήστη, αφού οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς έχουν πολλές γνώσεις πάνω  στο θέμα, αλλά με τον σκοπό του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, ο οποίος *δεν* είναι η  εκμετάλλευση για εμπορικούς λόγους ή κέρδος, αλλά για πειραματισμό,  επικοινωνία η προσφορά στο κοινωνικό σύνολο."
> 
> Τελικά μετά από τόσα "δεν" μάλλον *πρέπει να πάμε στις μακρυνές* Ινδίες, *εκεί που κάνουν κόλπα ζόρικα* (που λένε και οι Κατσιμιχαίοι) *για να μάθουμε τί τελικά είναι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός:*
> 
> "Amateur radio is *a community of people* that use radio  transmitters and receivers to communicate with other Amateur radio  operators. If you were to ask a dozen different amateurs what ham radio  meant to them chances are you would get 12 different answers. Amateur  radio operators are often called ham radio operators or simply "hams"  and frequently the public is more familiar with this term than with the  legal term Radio Amateur. The source of this nickname is for all  practical purposes lost from the beginning.
> 
>   Amateur (HAM) Radio is truly a hobby but often one that makes a  difference especially in emergency or disaster situations. *It is an  activity of Self Learning, Inter-Communication & Technical  Investigation* carried on between Amateur Radio Operators. Amateurs talk  to local friends over the radio waves using a hand-held transceiver,  communicating digitally with packet radio to exchange personal messages  or vital information in an emergency, talking to other hams anywhere in  the world, or engaging in contests with other Radio Amateurs over the  airwaves there is something for everyone.
> ...



πήγες στις μακρύνες   Ινδίες  εκανες κάποια επιβεβαίωση ? 

ΥΓ.τα μελιτζανιά δικά μου

----------


## nikknikk4

> Στις διάφορες ιστοσελίδες συλλόγων κλπ, έπεσα ψάχνοντας να βρω κάποιο φόρουμ με αμιγώς ραδιοερασιτεχνικά θέματα. Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κανένα, ενεργό τουλάχιστον. Οι σύλλογοι στις ιστοσελίδες τους ασχολούνται με κανονιστικά και διαδικαστικά θέματα εκτός από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις. Αλλά το θέμα των συλλόγων έχει συζητηθεί και άλλη φορά, οπότε καλύτερα να το αφήσουμε.
> 
> Τον ορισμό της υπηρεσίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη τον δίνει, βεβαίως, η νομοθεσία. Άν όμως σε ρωτήσει ένα παιδί τί είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός και για ποιό λόγο θα μπορούσε να ασχοληθεί με αυτόν τί θα του απαντούσες; Αυτό που γράφει το ΦΕΚ;



και μια σελίδα απο την *ΕΕΡ* που ισως δεν είδες.

http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=21&LANG=GR

----------


## Ακρίτας

> πήγες στις μακρύνες   Ινδίες  εκανες κάποια επιβεβαίωση ? 
> 
> ΥΓ.τα μελιτζανιά δικά μου



Όχι, δεν έχω πάει στις Ινδίες, ξέρω όμως μερικά πράγματα από  αφηγήσεις φίλων που λόγω της εργασίας τους πηγαίνουν συχνά. Ξέρω, για  παράδειγμα, ότι οι Ινδοί είναι πολλές διαφορετικές εθνότητες που μιλούν  περίπου 20 διαφορετικές γλώσσες και διαλέκτους, οπότε για να μπορούν να  συνεννοούνται μεταξύ τους έχουν καθιερώσει ως επίσημη γλώσσα την  Αγγλική. Ξέρω επίσης ότι στη χώρα αυτή συνυπάρχει η φτώχεια με τον  απίστευτο πλούτο, η βρωμιά με την πολυτέλεια, η υπανάπτυξη με τη  διαστημική και την πυρηνική τεχνολογία. Ακόμα ξέρω ότι η κοινωνία τους  είναι χωρισμένη σε *κάστες*, δηλαδή κοινωνικές  ομάδες με αυστηρή ιεράρχηση και αδιαπέραστες μεταξύ τους. Άν γεννηθείς  σε μια κάστα μένεις για πάντα σε αυτή, δεν μπορείς να περάσεις σε  ανώτερη.

Παρ' όλα αυτά η πρώτη έννοια που υπάρχει στην περιγραφή του τί είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός, σύμφωνα με τη δική τους ραδιοερασιτεχνική ένωση, αντιπροσωπεύεται από τη λέξη *"κοινότητα" ("community")*,  ομάδα δηλαδή ανθρώπων που μοιράζονται κάτι κοινό, που έχουν συνείδηση  ότι ανήκουν σε μια ομάδα και που εργάζονται για την πρόοδο και την  προώθηση του σκοπού της. *Έννοια που απουσιάζει παντελώς από το κατεβατό της ΕΕΡ στο οποίο επιχειρεί να περιγράψει τί είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός*.

Οι υπογραμμίσεις (ξανά) δικές μου.

----------


## nikknikk4

συνηθιζεται να γινεται αυτο, να εχουν σχεδον ολοι παραπονα για το πως ειναι η *ΕΕΡ* 


παρολα αυτα στις εκλογες που θα γινουν *μόνο δυο* υπέβαλαν  υποψηφιότητά προεδρου !

*Υποψηφιότητες για τις αρχαιρεσίες στις 25-10-2015*



*ιδού η Ρόδος, ιδού και το πήδημα  ...  αλλα που να τρεχεις τωρα !*

----------


## SV1GRN

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ή αν διαφωνούμε, οι Ινδοί αναφέρουν τη λέξη "κοινότητα" κάτι που μπορεί να μην αναφέρεται ρητά σε πολλά σωματεία άλλων χωρών. Αλλά όλοι όσοι συμμετέχουν σε κάποιο σωματείο ρ/ε ή οτιδήποτε δεν είναι αυτονόητο πως αποτελούν κοινότητες; 
Για την ΕΕΡ καθώς και για τα άλλα ρ/ε σωματεία μπορεί κάποιοι να εκφράζουν παράπονα, δεν είναι παράξενο. Το παράξενο είναι όταν οι παραπονούμενοι δεν είναι μέλη των σωματείων για τα οποία ομιλούν. 
Η μεγάλη έλλειψη υποψηφίων στα σωματεία, δείχνει και έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος από τους πολλούς που μάλλον εκεί εμπίπτουν και κάποιοι παραπονούμενοι. Αλλά ας μείνουμε στο χόμπι και όσα παράπονα υπάρχουν ας εκφράζονται στα κατά τόπους σωματεία.

----------


## antonis_p

> συνηθιζεται να γινεται αυτο, να εχουν σχεδον ολοι παραπονα για το πως ειναι η *ΕΕΡ* 
> 
> 
> παρολα αυτα στις εκλογες που θα γινουν *μόνο δυο* υπέβαλαν  υποψηφιότητά προεδρου !



Περισσότεροι από τον έναν (1) που θα είναι πρόεδρος. Το πρόβλημα θα υπήρχε αν δεν υπήρχε υποψήφιος.

----------


## nikknikk4

αυτοι που  *γκρινιάζουν συνεχώς* για τα στραβά της *ΕΕΡ* γιατί δεν εβαλαν υποψηφιότητα 

για να τα διορθώσουν και απλά *λάκισαν ?*

----------


## antonis_p

> αυτοι που  *γκρινιάζουν συνεχώς* για τα στραβά της *ΕΕΡ* γιατί δεν εβαλαν υποψηφιότητα 
> 
> για να τα διορθώσουν και απλά *λάκισαν ?*



Επειδή αυτό που ξέρουν να κάνουν καλά, είναι να γκρινιάζουν.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ή αν διαφωνούμε, οι Ινδοί αναφέρουν τη λέξη "κοινότητα" κάτι που μπορεί να μην αναφέρεται ρητά σε πολλά σωματεία άλλων χωρών. Αλλά όλοι όσοι συμμετέχουν σε κάποιο σωματείο ρ/ε ή οτιδήποτε δεν είναι αυτονόητο πως αποτελούν κοινότητες; 
> Για την ΕΕΡ καθώς και για τα άλλα ρ/ε σωματεία μπορεί κάποιοι να εκφράζουν παράπονα, δεν είναι παράξενο. Το παράξενο είναι όταν οι παραπονούμενοι *δεν είναι μέλη* των σωματείων για τα οποία *ομιλούν*. 
> Η μεγάλη έλλειψη υποψηφίων στα σωματεία, δείχνει και έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος από τους πολλούς που μάλλον εκεί εμπίπτουν και κάποιοι παραπονούμενοι. Αλλά ας μείνουμε στο χόμπι και όσα παράπονα υπάρχουν ας εκφράζονται στα κατά τόπους σωματεία.





κάποιοι *ειναι μέλη* της *ΕΕΡ* για την οποια ομιλουν, στα *διάφορα πηγαδάκια,  forum ,blogs κλπ.

*αλλα  *πολύ  μπλα μπλα*  και τηγανίτα τίποτα !



βλέπε post  *#276*

----------


## SV1GRN

Τα μέλη ενός σωματείου δικαιωματικά μπορούν να το κρίνουν, φυσικά η καλόπιστη κριτική ασκείται κυρίως στα πλαίσια του σωματείου μιας και δεν αφορά τρίτους. 
Το πολύ μπλα μπλα κατά σωματείων, μάλλον γίνεται από μη μέλη κατά πλειονότητα, σε παρέες κλπ. οπότε δεν έχει εποικοδομητικό χαρακτήρα και δεν νομίζω να προσφέρει κάτι. Αλλά αυτές οι συμπεριφορές αφορούν τρίτους, εμείς ας κρατάμε αποστάσεις.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Τα μέλη ενός σωματείου δικαιωματικά μπορούν να το κρίνουν, φυσικά η καλόπιστη κριτική ασκείται κυρίως στα πλαίσια του σωματείου μιας και δεν αφορά τρίτους. 
> Το πολύ μπλα μπλα κατά σωματείων, μάλλον γίνεται από μη μέλη κατά πλειονότητα, σε παρέες κλπ. οπότε δεν έχει εποικοδομητικό χαρακτήρα και δεν νομίζω να προσφέρει κάτι. Αλλά αυτές οι συμπεριφορές αφορούν τρίτους, εμείς ας κρατάμε αποστάσεις.





ολοι *μπορούν* να εχουν αποψη και να κρίνουν  και ας μην  " πληρώνουν συνδρομή "




ασ ειναι ομως... ας * παραμεiνουμε τότε στα μέλη* !



κάποιοι *ειναι μέλη* της *ΕΕΡ* για την οποια ομιλουν, στα *διάφορα πηγαδάκια,  forum ,blogs κλπ.

*αλλα  *πολύ  μπλα μπλα*  και τηγανίτα τίποτα !




βλέπε και το post  *#276*

αυτοι που  *γκρινιάζουν συνεχώς* για τα στραβά της *ΕΕΡ* γιατί δεν εβαλαν υποψηφιότητα 

για να τα διορθώσουν και απλά *λάκισαν ?*

----------


## SV1GRN

"ολοι *μπορούν* να εχουν αποψη και να κρίνουν και ας μην " πληρώνουν συνδρομή "" προσωπικά διαφωνώ και δεν κρίνω σωματεία που δεν είμαι μέλος, αλλά και να ήμουν δεν θα το έκανα με τρίτους.
Όσο για το γιατί κάποιοι δεν είναι υποψήφιοι, αυτό μόνο εκείνοι το ξέρουν και είναι αδύνατο να απαντηθεί από τρίτους.

----------


## nikknikk4

> "ολοι *μπορούν* να εχουν αποψη και να κρίνουν και ας μην " πληρώνουν συνδρομή "" προσωπικά διαφωνώ και δεν κρίνω σωματεία που δεν είμαι μέλος, αλλά και να ήμουν δεν θα το έκανα με τρίτους.
> Όσο για το γιατί κάποιοι δεν είναι υποψήφιοι, αυτό μόνο εκείνοι το ξέρουν και είναι αδύνατο να απαντηθεί από τρίτους.



εβαλες μια δική μου πρόταση που υπάρχει στο post #280 ....την παρακάτω

"ολοι *μπορούν* να εχουν αποψη και να κρίνουν και ας μην " πληρώνουν συνδρομή ""



χωρίς να κανεις quote-παράθεση  

και οι αναγνώστες πιθανόν να μπερδευτούν  νομίζωντας οτι ειναι δική σου.

ισως με αποτέλεσμα   να μην κταλάβαίνουν το νόημα.



_Σεβαστή η άποψη σου , αλλα εαν δεν εχεις  τράπεζα  η δεν εισαι καταθέτης σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη δεν σημαινει οτι δεν  μπορεις  να εχεις αποψη και να κρίνεις.

εαν δεν είσαι μέλος  κάποιου κόμματος _ 
_δεν σημαινει οτι δεν  μπορεις  να εχεις αποψη και να κρίνεις.
_

----------


## SV1GRN

Την έβαλα εντός " " και ελπίζω να μην μπερδευτούν.

----------


## nikknikk4

ε..τώρα ,μετά και  απο το δικό μου σχόλιο  αμαρτία θα είναι !

----------


## antonis_p

*Iranian contest*

To celebrate 37th anniversary of Iranian Islamic revolution, the first Iranian ham contest  is going to be held on February 1st, 2016 and will last for *10 days*.

http://www.dxcoffee.com/eng/2016/iranian-contest/

----------


## SV1GRN

Είναι γνωστό ότι τα ταχυδρομικά έξοδα από Περσία είναι υψηλά, ίσως συμβαίνει και κάτι άλλο και ζητούν να τους στέλνονται συστημένες επιστολές. Πόσο πιο απλό θα ήταν να ανεβάζουν αρχεία στο Lotw. Όσο για τους φίλους της κάρτας θα μπορούσαν να δέχονται κατάθεση πχ σε λογ/μό paypal. Κάνουν τη ζωή τους και του ανταποκριτή δύσκολη. Και να τους κάνω $ δεν στέλνω.

----------


## antonis_p

> Είναι γνωστό ότι τα ταχυδρομικά έξοδα από Περσία είναι υψηλά, ίσως συμβαίνει και κάτι άλλο και ζητούν να τους στέλνονται συστημένες επιστολές. Πόσο πιο απλό θα ήταν να ανεβάζουν αρχεία στο Lotw. Όσο για τους φίλους της κάρτας θα μπορούσαν να δέχονται κατάθεση πχ σε λογ/μό paypal. Κάνουν τη ζωή τους και του ανταποκριτή δύσκολη. Και να τους κάνω $ δεν στέλνω.



Τόσα τους λείπουν .... έχει γίνει μπίζνα το qsling. Και δεν θα βγουν στα 80/160μ.

----------


## SV1GRN

Το είχα ψάξει παλιά και όντως ήταν ακριβά τα ταχυδρομικά από εκεί, μπορεί να είναι και τώρα. Αρκετές νέες αποστολές όμως χρησιμοποιούν bureau ή/και Lotw όπως η VP8STI.

----------


## antonis_p

> Το είχα ψάξει παλιά και όντως ήταν ακριβά τα ταχυδρομικά από εκεί, μπορεί να είναι και τώρα. Αρκετές νέες αποστολές όμως χρησιμοποιούν bureau ή/και Lotw όπως η VP8STI.



Υπάρχουν λύσεις, ακόμα και ένας manager κάπου αλλού.

----------


## john_b

Μασαμπούκα κάργα. Αληθεύει ότι ένας σταθμός που είχε βγει πρόσφατα από Βόρεια Κορέα ήταν τελικά απάτη;

Εγώ μια φορά, δεν έχω και δεν σκοπεύω να αποκτήσω, ούτε μια κάρτα. Μια χαρά τρέχουν τα βραβειάκια και στο lotw και στις άλλες πλατφόρμες (qrz, eqsl). 
Μπορεί να παίρνει παραπάνω χρόνο διότι δεν επιβεβαιώνουν όλοι στο lotw (οι 2 από τις 3 χώρες βάση των δικών μου στατιστικών) και ζητάνε να στείλουν κάρτα, αλλά έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο και την τσέπη σου ακόμη πιο ήσυχη, είναι και οικολογική η αποχή από τις κάρτες.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Συνεχίζω από εδώ και κλείνω.

38200/1136/2-9-2011   Κανονισμός λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου.

Άρθρο 2

1.  "Τηλεπικοινωνία": Η μετάδοση, εκπομπή ή λήψη σημείων, σημάτων, γραπτού  κειμένου, εικόνων, ήχων ή πληροφοριών κάθε είδους που πραγματοποιείται  με ασύρματα ραδιοηλεκτρικά ή άλλα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά συστήματα.

2.  "Υπηρεσία ραδιοεπικοινωνίας": Υπηρεσία που περιλαμβάνει τη μεταβίβαση,  την εκπομπή και/ή τη λήψη ραδιοκυμάτων για ειδικούς σκοπούς  τηλεπικοινωνίας.

3. "Υπηρεσία ερασιτέχνη" ή "υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη": Υπηρεσία ραδιοεπικοινωνίας που έχει ως σκοπό την *αυτοδιδασκαλία*, την αλληλοεπικοινωνία, *την τεχνολογική έρευνα* και την τηλεπικοινωνιακή υποστήριξη επιχειρήσεων βοήθειας σε περιπτώσεις καταστάσεων έκτακτης ανάγκης και καταστροφών *που  διεξάγεται από ερασιτέχνες, δηλαδή από πρόσωπα κατάλληλα  εξουσιοδοτημένα που ασχολούνται με τη ραδιοηλεκτρική τεχνική  αποκλειστικά για προσωπικό σκοπό και χωρίς οικονομικό όφελος.
*
Κατά  την άποψή μου και σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω η λήψη εικόνας χαμηλής  ανάλυσης (LPT) από μετεωρολογικούς δορυφόρους αφορά και τη  ραδιοερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα για τους λόγους που έχω ήδη  υπογραμμίσει, αφού αποτελεί δραστηριότητα αυτοδιδασκαλίας, τεχνολογικής  έρευνας λόγω των οριακών συνθηκών λήψης (κεραίες, γραμμές, καιρικές  συνθήκες) και φυσικά διενεργείται από άτομα χωρίς κανένα οικονομικό ή  άλλο όφελος. Θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω και την υποστήριξη σε περιπτώσεις  καταστροφών αφού από την εικόνα στο υπέρυθρο μπορούμε να δούμε δασικές  πυρκαϊές ιδιαίτερα τη νύχτα ή με συνθήκες νέφωσης αλλά να απαιτηθεί κάτι  τέτοιο είναι ιδιαίτερα τραβηγμένη περίπτωση και αμφίβολης  αποτελεσματικότητας, οπότε ας το αφήσουμε.

Σήμερα με τη λήψη LPT  ασχολούνται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά ερασιτέχνες (ραδιοερασιτέχνες και άλλοι)  αφού οι υπηρεσίες δεν ενδιαφέρονται πλέον λόγω των πολύ καλύτερων  συστημάτων που διαθέτουν και το ευρύ κοινό μπορεί απλά με ένα κλικ να  δει ό,τι θέλει στον υπολογιστή του. Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι δορυφόροι έχουν  λιγοστέψει πολύ (έμειναν μόνο τρεις). Επίσης έχει αφαιρεθεί και από τα εγχειρίδια της ARRL όπου δεν γίνεται πλέον αναφορά ενώ μέχρι και την έκδοση του 1996 τουλάχιστον υπήρχε.

Μετά από αυτά θεωρώ ότι  τοποθέτησα το θέμα σωστά στην ενότητα "Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός", αφού το άλλο σχετικό θέμα "Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη" αφορά καθαρά εμπορικές εφαρμογές. Αν οι  διαχειριστές συμφωνούν προτείνω να διαγραφούν οι άσχετες αναρτήσεις όπως  : #2, #5, #7, #9, #10, #11 ώστε να μείνει καθαρό και να συμμετέχουν  όσοι τυχόν ενδιαφέρονται.

Τους προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς τους θεωρώ ως μη γενόμενους.

----------

CybEng (09-07-16)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ο Nik έχει δίκιο στο ότι η λήψη των μετεωρολογικών δορυφόρων δεν ανήκει στις "τυπικές" δραστηριότητες των ραδιοερασιτεχνών. Είναι όμως μια "περιφερειακή" δραστηριότητα, όπως και η απλή λήψη, ίσως και κάποιες άλλες.
Σε ένα αμιγώς ραδιοερασιτεχνικό φόρουμ το θέμα θα είχε θέση σε μια γενικής φύσης ενότητα. 
Εδώ, που υπάρχει μόνο μια ενότητα ραδιοερασιτεχνικού ενδιφέροντος, θεώρησα αυτήν την πιο κατάλληλη αφού σίγουρα ασχολούνται με αυτό το θέμα και πολλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες (όχι μόνο όμως).

----------


## MacGyver

Το περιφερειακή που ανέφερες το καλύπτει πλήρως.
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλη ομάδα - hobby που θα ασχολείται με κάτι ανάλογο.
Μόνο και μόνο το γεγονός ότι η συγκεκριμένη λήψη απαιτεί δέκτη που μόνο οι Ρ.Ε, καθορίζει για το που και ποιος.
Αναφορά στο το θέμα: Λήψη Μετεωρολογικών Δορυφόρων

----------


## SV1GRN

Συμπληρώνοντας όσα έγραψε ο Ακρίτας (συνήθως γράφει ενδιαφέροντα ρ/ε θέματα) που δημοσίευσε παραπάνω τον ορισμό του ρ/ε όπως το βλέπει ο νομοθέτης. Να αναφέρω ότι, υπάρχουν κάποια χόμπι που είναι συγγενικά με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Όπως CB, SWL (SWL = ραδιοακρόαση - βλ.1) και ίσως και άλλα. Κάποιοι έρχοντα ιστον ρ/ε μέσα από αυτά και σε κάποιες χώρες υπάρχει η υποχρέωση αποδεδειγμένης ραδιοακρόασης. 
Σαφώς όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου η ραδιοακρόαση αυτή καθ' αυτή δεν είναι υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Όταν ο ραδιοακροατής περάσει στην ραδιοεπικοινωνία φυσικά τα πράγματα αλλάζουν.
Ας δούμε πως περιγράφει τον ρ/ε η ARRL:
http://www.arrl.org/what-is-ham-radio
AmateurRadio (ham radio) is a popular hobby and service that brings people,electronics and communication together. People use ham radio to talkacross town, around the world, or even into space, all without theInternet or cell phones. It's fun, social, educational, and can be alifeline during times of need.

Σημ.:
1.Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στο ΦΕΚ 1969 που ορίζει τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά, 
α)στην παρ. 21 του άρθρου 2 αναφέρει "«Επικοινωνίαραδιοακρόασης SWL (Short wave listening)» : είναι η ραδιοακρόαση στις επιτρεπόμενες ζώνες συχνοτήτων της υπηρεσίας ερασιτέχνη και κυρίως μεταξύ 1700 kHz and 30 MHz, με χρήση διαφόρων τεχνολογιών. Η ραδιοακρόαση αποσκοπεί στην ενημέρωση επί τεχνικών θεμάτων ραδιοεπικοινωνιών και στην ψυχαγωγία των ενδιαφερομένων μέσω της παρακολούθησης της δραστηριότητας στις ζώνες των ραδιοερασιτεχνικών συχνοτήτωνβ"


β)στην παρ. 1 του άρθρου 6 αναφέρει "Η «κατηγορία εισαγωγικού επιπέδου» απευθύνεται σε ενδιαφερόμενους που επιθυμούν να ασχοληθούν εισαγωγικά με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό ή/και την ακρόαση ραδιοσταθμών (SWLβShort wave listening) χωρίς να απαιτείται λεπτομερειακή γνώση τεχνικών και επιστημονικών θεμάτων του ραδιοηλεκτρικού τομέα.β"

Εδώφαίνεται ονομοθέτης να θέλει( :Wink:  ο ραδιοακροατής να ακούε τις συχνότητες της υπηρεσίας ερασιτέχνη και όχι εμπορικούς σταθμούς. Όπως είναι διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortwave_listening


Αυτές οι διαφορές προκύπτουν μάλλον από παρανοήσεις των αρμοδίων και την έλλειψη επικοινωνίας των σωματείων μας με το αρμόδιο Υπουργείο. Σήμερα, 6 χρόνια μετά την κυκλοφορία της ρ/ε νομοθεσίας, δεν έχουν κατατεθεί από όσο γνωρίζω προτάσεις βελτίωσης της. Με αποκορύφωμα να παραμένει η παρ. 3 του άρθρου 21 που απαγορεύει σε μία κατηγορία ρ/ε να εγκαταστήσει κεραία με κέρδος πέραν των 3dbi. Ο περιορισμός αυτός έχει ξεπεραστεί ίσως μόνο από την Β. Κορέα που δεν επιτρέπει καθόλου ρ/ε κεραίες, ούτε βέβαια και για swl...

----------


## Xarry

Ποια η διαφορα SY-SV;
Καποιος που τωρα ξεκιναει να ασχολειται με το σπορ αξιζει να προσπαθησει κατευεθαν για SV;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Οι "SY" έχουν περιορισμένα δικαιώματα σε ότι αφορά τη χρήση των συχνοτήτων και την ισχύ με την οποία μπορούν να εκπέμψουν. Κατα την άποψή μου όποιος ενδισφέρεται να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης αξίζει να στοχεύει κατευθείαν στη "μεγάλη" κατηγορία. Όμως μετά την απόκτηση του πτυχίου θα είναι καλό να ξεκινήσει τις δραστηριότητές του προσεκτικά, με μέτρο και ίσως με κάποια βοήθεια από τους πιο παλιούς. 

Για πλήρη ενημέρωση εδώ

----------


## Xarry

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ξεκινησα να διαβαζω διαφορα απο το site του υπουργειου και δεν καταλαβα και πολλα..
Οταν λες προσεκτικα και με μετρο τι ακριβως εννοεις;

----------


## Mitsakos3608

Η διαφορά τους είναι οτι η SV επιτρέπει περισσότερες περιοχές συχνοτήτων καθως και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ εκπομπής

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο η εκπομπή "τοπικά" σε φωνή δεν θα καταλάβεις την διαφορά.

Αν αργότερα ψαχτείς με άλλα modes όπως psk31, sstv, rtty, cw κτλ ή θελήσεις να ανεβάσεις ισχύ για να "κυνηγήσεις" έναν dx σταθμό θα διαπιστώσεις ότι η SY σε περιορίζει.

Επίσης κάποιοι θέτουν και ζήτημα γοήτρου ανάμεσα στις δύο άδειες. (Εγώ προσωπικά δεν συμμερίζομαι αυτή την άποψη)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εννοώ κυρίως το ποσό που αναγκαστικά θα "επενδύσεις" για τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό. 

Το πρώτο και το πλέον βασικό που θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις είναι αυτό.

Φυσικά το ερωτηματολόγιο.

Και σου συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα αυτό.

----------


## Xarry

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Θα μελετησω τις παραπανω πληροφοριες και θα επανελθω με νεες αποριες :Tongue2:

----------


## SV1GRN

Για τις κατηγορίες αδειών ισχύει ότι είπαν οι φίλοι παραπάνω. Νομίζω η μία κατηγορία δεν ισχύει στις χώρες της CEPT αλλά αυτό μπορείς να το δεις στη νομοθεσία.
Εάν ενδιαφερθείς για το χόμπι παραπάνω από το επίπεδο γνωριμίας, θα έλεγα ο κυριότερος λόγος να πας στην κατηγορία sv είναι η παρ. 3 του άρθρου 22 που περιορίζει την κατηγορία sy σε κεραίες απολαβής μέχρι 3dbi... Καλό διάβασμα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ποια η διαφορα SY-SV;



Α, το θέμα έχει τις ρίζες του στην Αρχαία Ρώμη. Να καταλάβεις SV: πατρίκιος (patricius), SY: πληβείος (plebs). Ειδικά οι SV με διψήφιο suffix αποτελούν την τάξη των Συγκλητικών.

----------

CybEng (31-10-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Καλό!!!!

----------


## nikknikk4

οι *SY* δεν εκπεμπουν στα 80 μ ?


Αν οι *SY* δεν εκπεμπουν στα *80 μ*
πως παιρνουν*  award ?*

----------


## ermis85

Μα δεν χρειάζετε να κάνεις και 80μ για να πάρεις κάποιο βραβείο

----------


## nikknikk4

> Μα δεν χρειάζετε να κάνεις και 80μ για να πάρεις κάποιο βραβείο



εξαρταται ποιο* award.

*ειχα βαλει ενα link στο  προηγουμενο post  και με edit  το εσβησα δεν θα βαλω το ιδιο  ας βαλω κατι αλλο*...
*το διεγραψα με ed*it*

----------


## ermis85

Κανε καταγγελία τότε. Εγώ πάντως βγαίνω συνέχεια στα 80

----------


## nikknikk4

> Κανε καταγγελία τότε. Εγώ πάντως βγαίνω συνέχεια στα 80



 :Confused1:

----------


## kioan

> εξαρταται ποιο* award.
> 
> *ειχα βαλει ενα link στο  προηγουμενο post  και με edit  το εσβησα δεν θα βαλω το ιδιο  ας βαλω κατι αλλο*...
> *το διεγραψα με ed*it*



Απλό είναι: Εκπέμπουν παράνομα κατά παράβαση της νομοθεσίας που διέπει τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες και είναι και περήφανοι γι αυτό. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

Το link κακώς το αφαίρεσες. Αφού οι ίδιοι συμμετέχουν σε διεθνή contest έτσι, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην υπάρχει και εδώ ώστε να τους καμαρώσουμε και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι αλλά και οι σύλλογοι στους οποίους ενδεχομένως ανήκουν.
(Δυστυχώς δεν το θυμάμαι αλλιώς θα το έβαζα εγώ  :Rolleyes: )

----------


## nikknikk4

τα αφαιρεσα  γιατι το ζητουμενο  δεν ειναι να στοχοποιοηθει ο συγκεκριμενος 
τωρα θα μου πεις  ετσι κ αλλιως  *μονος του* εχει βαλει τα στοιχεια της παρανομιας στα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης και ειναι σαν να φωναζει στην ΕΕΤΤ ελατε να μου παρετε την αδεια

θελω να σταθω ομως στο οτι οι συναδελφοι που συμμετειχαν στον συγκεκριμενο διαγωνισμο αφιερωσαν καποιο χρονο ωστε να μπορεσουν να παρουν με κοπο καποια καλη θεση στην βαθμολογια 

και να σου ...ο εξυπνος πονηρος...!

συναδελφος ? το αφηνω στην κριση του καθενος απ εμας

για να μην πιασουμε και τα qso σε cw ..

----------


## ermis85

Πάντως  με το να το συζητάμε φιλολογικά δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Αν ξέρεις κάποιον φιλικά του το λές να σταματήσει μέχρι να αλλάξει άδεια, αν δεν τον ξέρεις στείλε του ένα μέιλ πάλι στον ίδιο φιλικό τόνο, ενημέρωσε τον σύλογο σου να κάνει και αυτός παρατήρηση στα μέλη του. Αλλίως κάνε καταγγελία στην αρμόδια αρχή, το να ρουφιανέυεις όμως  ανεπίσημα ούτε αποτέλεσμα έχει ούτε σου αφαιρεί την βούλα του ρουφιάνου.

----------


## kioan

> Αλλίως κάνε καταγγελία στην αρμόδια αρχή, το να ρουφιανέυεις όμως  ανεπίσημα ούτε αποτέλεσμα έχει ούτε σου αφαιρεί την βούλα του ρουφιάνου.



Από πότε θεωρείται ρουφιανιά το να παραθέσει κανείς ένα link προς τη σελίδα με τα δημοσίως προσβάσιμα αποτελέσματα του contest, στο οποίο *εις γνώσιν του* αναρτάται το callsign του από τη στιγμή που *ο ίδιος* αποφάσισε να συμμετάσχει παρόλο που δεν του το επέτρεπε η άδειά του;
Αυτός ήταν που εξέπεμπε στα 80m με το διακριτικό του το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε άδεια που δεν του το επέτρεπε και εμείς είμαστε οι ρουφιάνοι;

Αν ένας διαρρήκτης κάνει δημοσίως share στο Facebook φωτογραφία με τη λεία του υπερηφανευόμενος κιόλας γι αυτήν, θα είναι ρουφιανιά αν την δείξεις σε τρίτους;

----------

Dragonborn (04-11-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

Είναι η γνωστή αρρώστια που τρέφει τις πανταχού σικελικές, γύφτικες, ναπολιτάνικες, ιρλανδικές μαφίες: ζηλεύουμε τον γκάνγκστερ επειδή εκανε αυτό που εμείς δεν τολμάμε και κρυφά τον θαυμάζουμε.

----------


## ermis85

> Από πότε θεωρείται ρουφιανιά το να παραθέσει κανείς ένα link προς τη σελίδα με τα δημοσίως προσβάσιμα αποτελέσματα του contest, στο οποίο *εις γνώσιν του* αναρτάται το callsign του από τη στιγμή που *ο ίδιος* αποφάσισε να συμμετάσχει παρόλο που δεν του το επέτρεπε η άδειά του;
> Αυτός ήταν που εξέπεμπε στα 80m με το διακριτικό του το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε άδεια που δεν του το επέτρεπε και εμείς είμαστε οι ρουφιάνοι;
> 
> Αν ένας διαρρήκτης κάνει δημοσίως share στο Facebook φωτογραφία με τη λεία του υπερηφανευόμενος κιόλας γι αυτήν, θα είναι ρουφιανιά αν την δείξεις σε τρίτους;




'Εχεις δίκιο. Δεν είναι ρουφιανιά είναι απλή διαπόμπευση και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι ντεμέκ ρουφιανιά. Βέβαια αυτή η πράξη περιέχει και ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι θάρρους και δείχνει ένα δυναμικό άτομο καθώς πάρα πολλοί έχεουν δεί τα αποτελέσματα αυτά που κάποιος είναι παράτυπος αλλά μόνο ό τολμών - θαρραλέος - δυναμικός ρουφ... sorry διαπομπέυει. Να ξέρεις πάντως πως η πολιτεία έχει τους ελεγχτικούς και εποπτικούς μηχανισμούς γι αυτήν την δουλειά, εκτός και εάν σας έχει αναθέσει και ρουφιανιά κατ αποκοπή, με το κομμάτι δηλαδή. Το γεγονός οτι αντί για 250 ερωτήσεις του SY εσύ παπαγάλισες τις 600 του SV δεν λέει και τίποτα. εκτός και αν είσαι απο τους παλιούς SW που γίνατε τσάμπα μάγκες SV χωρίς να ξέρετε ούτε το call σας σε κώδικα. 
καταλαβαίνω πως η λέξη ρουφιάνος σας ενοχλεί γιατι ως γνωστόν "την ρουφιανιά πολλοί αγάπησαν τον ρουφιάνο ουδείς"
Άιντε σκατορουφιάνοι κερατάδες

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Να ξέρεις πάντως πως η πολιτεία έχει τους *ελεγχτικούς*  και εποπτικούς μηχανισμούς γι αυτήν την δουλειά, εκτός και εάν σας έχει  αναθέσει και ρουφιανιά κατ αποκοπή, με το κομμάτι δηλαδή.



"* Όταν ο ερασιτέχνης αντιλαμβάνεται τη λειτουργία παράνομου  σταθμού ή οποιαδήποτε αντικανονική εκπομπή εντός των ραδιοερασιτεχνικών  συχνοτήτων καλεί τον παράνομο σταθμό να παύσει να εκπέμπει και  ενημερώνει σχετικά την ΕΕΤΤ που είναι επιφορτισμένη με τον έλεγχο και  την επιτήρηση του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων*".

Σε ένα πράγμα έχεις δίκιο. Με με 250 και με 600 ερωτήσεις δεν γίνεσαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης.

----------


## lepouras

> Άιντε σκατορουφιάνοι κερατάδες



 :Bye:  τα λέμε σε δύο εβδομάδες.

----------


## kioan

> πάρα πολλοί έχεουν δεί τα αποτελέσματα αυτά που κάποιος είναι παράτυπος αλλά μόνο ό τολμών - θαρραλέος - δυναμικός ρουφ... sorry διαπομπέυει.



Πιστευείς ότι οι απέναντι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, αυτοί με τους οποίους έκανε την επαφή, αν γνώριζαν πως αυτός εξέπεμπε παράνομα θα έκαναν επαφή μαζί του;






> Το γεγονός οτι αντί για 250 ερωτήσεις του SY εσύ παπαγάλισες τις 600 του SV δεν λέει και τίποτα. εκτός και αν είσαι απο τους παλιούς SW που γίνατε τσάμπα μάγκες SV χωρίς να ξέρετε ούτε το call σας σε κώδικα.



Εάν έχεις δίπλωμα οδήγησης κατηγορίας B1 και σε σταματήσουν για έλεγχο ενώ οδηγείς όχημα που απαιτεί δίπλωμα κατηγορίας C1, τι θα πεις στον τροχονόμο; Ξέρω και γω που είναι το φρένο, το γκάζι, ο συμπλέκτης και ο λεβιές των ταχυτήτων;






> Άιντε σκατορουφιάνοι κερατάδες



Αυτός ο πολιτισμός και επίπεδο σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να αποκτηθεί με μόλις 250 ή 600 ερωτήσεις. Εύγε!

----------


## antonis_p

> Πιστευείς ότι οι απέναντι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, αυτοί με τους οποίους έκανε την επαφή, αν γνώριζαν πως αυτός εξέπεμπε παράνομα θα έκαναν επαφή μαζί του;



Και αυτοί που κάνουν qso με τον 1A1AB;

----------


## nikknikk4

με αφορμη μια φραση του bchris

"  Εξ' αλλου, ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι ένα ακριβό χόμπυ.  "

απο εδω

ξεκινα μια συζητηση  οποιος θελει ας γραψει και τη δικη του γνωμη


ειναι ενα χομπυ  για ολα τα βαλαντια                         

πας για  ψαρεμα με την πετονια στο μολο η πας μεσα με την μικρη βαρκουλα  η με το κοτερο
και τις τρεις περιπτωσεις κανεις το χομπυ σου

----------


## nikknikk4

παραθεση απο εδω




> Ηταν καποτε, που φτιαχναν δεκτες με διόδους.
> 
> Τωρα παι δεν είναι.



χρησιμοποιουν  και πομποδεκτες
 πχ
BaoFeng UV-5R

EUR *22.01*

καποτε ηταν  ακριβο. πουλαγες οικοπεδο  για να αποκτησης ενα απλο cb
σημερα ειναι ενα χομπυ  για ολα τα βαλαντια

----------


## SV1GRN

Θα έλεγα πως συνεχίζει να είναι ακριβό χόμπι όπως και άλλα πολλά χόμπι, τουλάχιστον για τη χώρα μας. Η προσφορά κινέζικων vhf σε χαμηλές τιμές δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του ρ/ε, εκτός αν τον καλύπτει η παραμονή στις υψηλές συχνότητες τοπικά, στους επαναλήπτες, το echolink κλπ. Εάν θελήσει να "βγει παραέξω" το κόστος των μηχανημάτων ανεβαίνει. Εάν δε κάποιος αγοράσει μηχάνημα v/u τύπου mobile, τότε καθηλώνετε για πολύ καιρό μη δυνάμενος να πάρει και κάποιο βραχέο.

----------


## jimnaf

Οι επιτρεπόμενες ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ζώνες συχνοτήτων, για τη λειτουργία των Ραδιοερασιτεχνικών Σταθμών της κατηγορίας *SY XXXX  * *«εισαγωγικού επιπέδου»,* είναι οι εξής:

*7,100  -  7,200MHz,**,* 
*
14,250  -  14,350MHz*
*
21,000  -  21,450MHz,* 
*
28,000  -  29,700MHz,*
*
144,000  -  146,000MHz,* 
*
430,000  -  440,000 MHz*


Οι ζώνες αυτές προβλέπονται στην τελευταία Υπουργική Απόφαση και μάλιστα στο άρθρο 21. Η μέγιστη ισχύς σε όλες αυτές τις συχνότητες είναι 
*10 Watts*.

Και επειδή αναρτούν  την παρανομία τους δημόσια στο *dx summit* :Lol:  :Lol: 

ROUF   A2.jpg

----------

kioan (15-11-16)

----------


## nikknikk4

επειδη δεν εκαναν αυτοι την αναρτηση δηλαδη δεν ειναι οι spotter μπορει να σου πει  οτι  το εκανε  καποιος αλλος επιτηδες και με δολο η απο βιασυνη εκανε λαθος τους αριθμους


το γελιο και το *δραμα * ειναι οτι με μια γρηγορη ματια που εριξα  στο λινκ του *dxsummit* που εβαλες ειδα οτι υπαρχει ενα διακριτικο 

(ειναι αναμεσα στα σβησμενα με μαυρο που εβαλες *που εναι ομως* στις σωστες συχνοτητες)
 πατησα το διακριτικο και ανοιξε η σελιδα του *qrz* και με εκπληξη ειδα να ειναι  σε φωτο ...με πολυ   *προσφατη * δραστηριοτητα  στη *raag.*..

ενω εχει παρει πριν απο μερικες μερες και award στα *80 μετρα* σαν *sy...*


ειναι το* λιγοτερο* προκλητικος  

καποιος πρεπει να ενημερωσει την *raag*

----------


## jimnaf

Ένα λάθος το καταλαβαίνω, 2 πάει στο διάολο, *5 μέσα σε 30 μέρες δεν γίνονται.*

Άσχετα αν διαφωνώ με τους περιορισμούς στους  SY πρέπει να τηρηθεί ο κανονισμός για να μην γίνουμε  μπάχαλο.

Όσο για τον συνάδελφο που αναφέρεις και εφόσον έχει *δημοσιοποιήσει μόνος του τα AWARD* τότε πρέπει να τον αναφέρεις.

Κατά τύχη βρήκα κι άλλον *μέσα από το δημόσιο logbook* *του* . 

ORE GLENTIA.jpg

----------


## nikknikk4

http://cervantes.ure.es/ranking?dxcc=SV

----------


## nikknikk4

.

πολυ ησυχια βλεπω !

----------


## nikknikk4

τοσοι *Radio Amateur* ειναι εδω μεσα στο forum  και γραφουν 
  για δεκτες -πομποδεκτες -  καλωδια- κεραιες- διαδοση - νομους σε εφημεριδα της κυβερνησεως (ΦΕΚ) και επεξηγηση αυτων...

διαφορα αρθρα  και ...και...

*που ειναι ολοι αυτο*ι ?

*τωρα δεν εχουν αποψη* ?

----------


## matthew

Έχουμε σχηματίσει γνώμη όλοι. Άλλωστε τα γεγονότα μιλάνε μόνα τους μέσω των δεδομένων σε δημόσια θέα. Να τηρούν το band plan, αν θέλουν να είναι σωστοί.

----------


## Mitsakos3608

Τι να πούμε, τα αυτονόητα?

----------


## antonis_p

> τοσοι *Radio Amateur* ειναι εδω μεσα στο forum  και γραφουν 
>   για δεκτες -πομποδεκτες -  καλωδια- κεραιες- διαδοση - νομους σε εφημεριδα της κυβερνησεως (ΦΕΚ) και επεξηγηση αυτων...
> 
> διαφορα αρθρα  και ...και...
> 
> *που ειναι ολοι αυτο*ι ?
> 
> *τωρα δεν εχουν αποψη* ?



Αν εξαιρέσουμε το γεγονός οτι ο συγκεκριμένος ραδιοερασιτέχνης
δραστηριοποιείται μέσα σε ραδιοερασιτεχνική ζώνη
λίγο παραπέρα από εκεί που του επιτρέπεται,
πού παρενοχλεί εμάς τους υπόλοιπους ραδιοερασιτέχνες;

Οκ, *κακώς δεν τηρεί το band plan*. Εμείς γιατί να απασχοληθούμε από το να "χτυπήσουμε" τον V63YY και τον TL8AO
με το να συζητάμε για το οτι οι παραπάνω δεν ήρθαν εκεί που του επιτρέπεται για να κάνουν QSO μαζί του
αλλά πήγε αυτός εκεί που ήταν εκείνοι;

Στα πλαίσια της άμιλλας που θα έπρεπε να διέπει εμάς τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες
θεωρώ πως όποιος ενοχλείται από την παράτυπη δραστηριότητα
θα έπρεπε να του στείλει ένα email με τις παρατηρήσεις του
και να επιστρέψει στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές, οικογενειακές, προσωπικές υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## lepouras

έχω μια απορία. εφόσον κάποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί τόσο πολύ με τα QSO και να βγει σε συχνότητες κλπ κλπ κλπ γιατί δεν δίνει κατευθείαν για την μεγάλη κατηγορία? δεν του επιτρέπετε? πρέπει να περάσει πρώτα από την μικρή αναγκαστικά? και αν του επιτρέπετε. τότε γιατί  πολλές φορές ακόμα και εδώ βλέπω να προτείνουν σε όσους ρωτούν (από αυτούς που ψάχνονται για παραπάνω κόλπα κεραίες κλπ κλπ)να πάνε να δώσουν για την μικρή και δεν του λένε <<τράβα δώσε μια και καλή για την μεγάλη βρε παλικάρι να μην παιδεύεσαι με τους όποιους περιορισμούς έχει η μικρή>>? πιστεύω ότι πόλοι από αυτούς που μπορεί να κατακρίνονται να κάναν την πατάτα ύστερα από προτροπή και να πήγανε στην μικρή και μπαίνοντας στα κόλπα να διαπίστωσαν το λάθος τους αλλά και με δεδομένο την διαδικασία που πρέπει να ξανά ακολουθήσουν για να πάνε παραπάνω το καθυστερούν.
από την άλλη και αυτός που κάθετε και τρώει ώρες για να στήσει κεραίες να μπει στην διαδικασία να κάνει τα QSO, εγγραφές σε προγράμματα, συλλόγους κλπ κλπ ο χρόνος που θα έτρωγε να πήγαινε για την παραπάνω θα ήταν τίποτα.
άποψή μου (χωρίς να ξέρω ποιες προτάσεις και προβληματισμοί μπορεί να έχουν κατατεθεί σε υπουργεία από συλλόγους  κλπ κλπ) χίλιες φορές αν θέλανε εισαγωγικό επίπεδο να το δίνανε κατευθείαν με υποσημείωση στην άδεια κάποιου άλλου ραδιοερασιτέχνη που θα ήταν υπεύθυνος για τον νεοφερμένο μέχρι να μάθει και εμπεδώσει τα παραπάνω και έπειτα από ένα μέγιστο χρονικό διάστημα ή να λήγει ή να πηγαίνει να δώσει τις εξετάσεις να παίρνει την κανονική. έτσι θα υπάρχει ο ανώτερος υπεύθυνος για την σωστή εκμάθηση του νέου και με βάση αυτόν τον "φόβο" και το αίσθημα ευθύνης δεν θα υπήρχαν αυτά τα "παράξενα".
είπα  εγώ τώρα...........τα δικά μου κουλά......

----------


## rama

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλού, αλλά απλώς και μόνο από περιέργεια λόγω της σημερινής επετείου, γνωρίζει κανείς στοιχεία για τον περίφημο πομπό του Πολυτεχνείου το 1973? Λυχνίες, ισχύς, συχνότητα, κεραία, μέχρι που ακουγόταν, ποιοί τον έφτιαξαν, κλπ?

----------


## SV1GRN

Επιτρέπεται να δώσεις κατευθείαν για sv και αυτό συστήνεται τουλάχιστον για τους αναγνώστες εδώ που έχουν βασικές γνώσεις και ενδιαφέροντα γύρω από τα ηλεκτρονικά και την ηλεκτρολογία. Η Εισαγωγική κατηγορία (ειπώθηκαν πολλά κατα τις 2 διαβουλεύσεις που έγιναν) σκοπό έχει να βάλει στο χόμπι κυρίως νέα παιδιά που μέσα από αυτό (το χόμπι) μπορεί να ενδιαφερθούν να ακολουθήσουν σχετικά επαγγέλματα. Στην πορεία κάποια θέματα που ισχύουν στις άλλες χώρες δεν τηρήθηκαν αλλά ας τα αφήσουμε αυτά.
Όσο για τα άλλα, είναι και θέμα προσωπικής ηθικής και αξιοπρέπειας να χαίρεσαι με κάποιες επαφές που πέτυχες προσωπικά, με τις δικές σου δυνατότητες μόνο, χωρίς βοήθεια, παράβαση κλπ. Αλλιώς αν πει κάποιος να του κάνει την επαφή ένας... τρίτος - χαχαχα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν και αυτά. Τι ευχαρίστηση - ικανοποίηση θα νοιώσει από το χόμπι; Μηδενική.

----------


## CybEng

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλού, αλλά απλώς και μόνο από περιέργεια λόγω της σημερινής επετείου, γνωρίζει κανείς στοιχεία για τον περίφημο πομπό του Πολυτεχνείου το 1973? Λυχνίες, ισχύς, συχνότητα, κεραία, μέχρι που ακουγόταν, ποιοί τον έφτιαξαν, κλπ?



1- Μίλτος Χαραλαμπίδης (RIP) - Φοιτητής Πολυτεχνείου.
2- Παναγιώτης Τσελεπίδης - Φοιτητής.
3- Γιάννης (αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων) - Σπουδαστής Ηλεκτρονικών ΚΑΤΕ.


Άγνωστοι στον κόσμο διότι δεν εξαργύρωσαν και δεν εξαργυρώθηκαν. 


Ο πρώτος είπε πρώτη φορά το γνωστό σε όλους "Εδώ Πολυτεχνείο" σε αντίθεση με ότι είναι γνωστό στο ευρύ κοινό. Σπάνιος χαρακτήρας ανθρώπου. Είχα την τιμή να τον έχω καθηγητή στο Λύκειο και αργότερα συνάδελφο σε κάποιο σχολείο. Έφυγε το 2002 πριν συμπληρώσει τα 50 του.

Τα παραπάνω ονόματα τα έμαθα από τον ίδιο τον Μίλτο πριν 30 χρόνια. Έκτοτε εξ'όσον γνωρίζω αναφέρθηκαν μόνο μια φορά στον τύπο (Ελευθεροτυπία 26/11/2002) και κατόπιν ξαναπέρασαν στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας.

----------


## p.gabr

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλού, αλλά απλώς και μόνο από περιέργεια λόγω της σημερινής επετείου, γνωρίζει κανείς στοιχεία για τον περίφημο πομπό του Πολυτεχνείου το 1973? Λυχνίες, ισχύς, συχνότητα, κεραία, μέχρι που ακουγόταν, ποιοί τον έφτιαξαν, κλπ?



Θα σε   παραπέμψω  στο θέμα που υπάρχει                      και να συμπληρώσω νεώτερα 


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ED%E5%E9%EF%F5

----------


## nikknikk4

> Τι να πούμε, τα αυτονόητα?



για *καποιους* ...απο οτι φαινεται ακριβως αυτο πρεπει να κανουμε.

*να τα πουμε και να τα ξαναπουμε* για να τα εμπεδωσουν καποιοι


και *οχι* να μεινουμε απλοι *παρατηρητες*

γιατι τετοιες συμπεριφορες  μονο κακο κανουν στο χομπυ

κ ας ειναι αυτονόητα

ΟΛΟΙ  το ξερουμε αλλα ΔΕΝ μιλαμε   *πρεπει να σταματησει*

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αν εξαιρέσουμε το γεγονός οτι ο συγκεκριμένος ραδιοερασιτέχνης
> δραστηριοποιείται μέσα σε ραδιοερασιτεχνική ζώνη
> λίγο παραπέρα από εκεί που του επιτρέπεται,
> πού παρενοχλεί εμάς τους υπόλοιπους ραδιοερασιτέχνες;
> 
> Οκ, *κακώς δεν τηρεί το band plan*. Εμείς γιατί να απασχοληθούμε από το να "χτυπήσουμε" τον V63YY και τον TL8AO
> με το να συζητάμε για το οτι οι παραπάνω δεν ήρθαν εκεί που του επιτρέπεται για να κάνουν QSO μαζί του
> αλλά πήγε αυτός εκεί που ήταν εκείνοι;
> 
> ...



δεν υπαρχει λιγο  η πολυ

και δεν παρενοχλει απλα παρανομει

και προφανως  το ξερει οτι παρανομει

και προφανως *ηξερε τι υπεγραψε* οταν πηρε την *αδεια.*

----------


## kioan

> Αν εξαιρέσουμε το γεγονός οτι ο συγκεκριμένος ραδιοερασιτέχνης δραστηριοποιείται μέσα σε ραδιοερασιτεχνική ζώνη λίγο παραπέρα από εκεί που του επιτρέπεται, πού παρενοχλεί εμάς τους υπόλοιπους ραδιοερασιτέχνες;



Αν ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει και ερμηνευει τη νομοθεσία κατά το δοκούν, διαμορφώνεται σιγά σιγά η άποψη πως ραδιοερασιτέχνης == ραδιοπειρατής.






> Οκ, *κακώς δεν τηρεί το band plan*.



Άρθρο 31 παράγραφος 2 του Ποινικού Κώδικα: "μόνη η άγνοια του αξιοποίνου δεν αρκεί για να αποκλείσει τον καταλογισμό"

...ή με πιο απλά λόγια, άγνοια νόμου δε νοείται! Και ειδικά ο νόμος που μας αφορά είναι όλος κι όλος λίγες σελίδες.

----------


## nikknikk4

για να πουμε και για το *ηθικο* κομματι

ειδα απο το post   #324 

στο *qrz* καποιες φωτο απο το JOTA-JOTI 2016 


τι μπορει να πει καποιος που εχει αυτη τη συμπεριφορα ?

ελα κοντα μου καλο λυκοπουλο να σου πω για το *ραδιοερασιτεχνισχμο και τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες*

*"καλο μου λυκοπουλο οταν με το καλο παρεις αδεια γραψτους ολους στα υποδηματα σου και κανε οτι γουσταρεις οι νομοι ειναι για τους αλλους ... "

*οσο για τις *φωτο*  στα 
 μελη των *Ο.Ε.Α/Ε.Ε.Ρ    * ας παρουν θεση αλλοι

----------

Dragonborn (19-11-16)

----------


## jimnaf

*Αφού είναι στην ζώνη που δραστηριοποιούμε εγώ και δεν είναι νόμιμος* *το εκλαμβάνω ως θόρυβο.*

Έτυχα σε μια συζήτηση στα *80m*με διάφορους συναδέλφους όταν ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε 
ένας συνάδελφος SY.

Αντάλλαξε με όλους μερικά μικρόφωνα και κάποια στιγμή ένας συνάδελφος από Γερμανία (Έλληνας) 
του είπε ευγενικά ότι είναι  εκτός περιοχής που μπορεί να δραστηριοποιείτε και ότι θα ήταν αδύνατον να τον ακούει στην Γερμανία με *10W* με  *9+20* (όταν  εγω με 500Wακουγόμουν  9+10) και την διάδοση εκείνης της στιγμής.

*10 db περισσότερα  και όσοι γνωρίζουν  καταλαβαίνουν και την ισχύ που χρησιμοποιούσε.*

Έγινε της π.....ας,  το τι καντήλι έριξε δεν λέγετε , είπε μάλιστα  ότι θα μάθει ποιος είναι και θα τον γ.......ση. 
 

*Όσο για την διαφορά* *του SV με του SW  πρέπει να γίνει από μερικούς κατανοητό ότι παρά το γεγονός ότι έδιναν ακριβώς της ίδιες εξετάσεις (εκτός CW) παρ όλα αυτά ήταν περιορισμένοι  στα 2m και 70cm και δεν ακούστηκε ποτέ να βγαίνουν στα HF.*

Μια μεγάλη αδικία που διορθώθηκε γιατί δεν μπορεί ένα MODE να καθορίζει την άδεια.

----------

Dragonborn (19-11-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Μια μεγάλη αδικία που διορθώθηκε γιατί δεν μπορεί ένα MODE να καθορίζει την άδεια.



Στην πραγματικότητα αυτό παλαιότερα ήταν σαφής απαίτηση του Διεθνούς Κανονισμού Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών της ITU και αφορούσε όλες ις υπηρεσίες. Με λίγες εξαιρέσεις όλοι οι χειριστές όλων των υπηρεσιών κάτω από 30 MHz, ακόμα και οι στρατιωτικοί, είχαν εκπαίδευση στην ραδιοτηλεγραφία. Οι περισσότεροι εκτός ΕΔ στην Ελλάδα ήταν πρώην Ραδιοτηλεγραφητές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. 

Το περίεργο (και η αδικία) είναι ότι ο διαχωρισμός SV-SW υιοθετήθηκε λίγα χρόνια μετά την κατάργηση της απαίτησης της ITU, καθ΄υπόδειξιν των γηραλέων συγκλητικών της Ε.Ε.Ρ. Αυτοί εγνώριζαν ότι οι γραπτές εξετάσεις ήταν από διαβλητές έως στημένες και θεωρούσαν ότι το morse ήταν το εμπόδιο για είσοδο διάφορων τυχάρπαστων. Είναι γνωστό ότι λόγω της απαίτησης αυτής πολλοί καλοί τεχνικοί έμειναν εφ'όσους ζωής εκτός ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού. Η ειρωνία είναι ότι κάποιοι γέροντες της σειράς SV1D* είχαν πάρει τις άδειες τους "νύχτα" από την Ε.Ε.Ε.Ρ. με μηδενική έως στοιχειώδη γνώση morse.

----------


## nikknikk4

> *Αφού είναι στην ζώνη που δραστηριοποιούμε εγώ και δεν είναι νόμιμος το εκλαμβάνω ως θόρυβο.* Έτυχα σε μια συζήτηση στα *80m*με διάφορους συναδέλφους όταν ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε  ένας συνάδελφος SY.  Αντάλλαξε με όλους μερικά μικρόφωνα και κάποια στιγμή ένας συνάδελφος από Γερμανία (Έλληνας)  του είπε ευγενικά ότι είναι  εκτός περιοχής που μπορεί να δραστηριοποιείτε και ότι θα ήταν αδύνατον να τον ακούει στην Γερμανία με *10W* με  *9+20* (όταν  εγω με 500Wακουγόμουν  9+10) και την διάδοση εκείνης της στιγμής.  *10 db περισσότερα  και όσοι γνωρίζουν  καταλαβαίνουν και την ισχύ που χρησιμοποιούσε.* Έγινε της π.....ας,  το τι καντήλι έριξε δεν λέγετε , είπε μάλιστα  ότι θα μάθει ποιος είναι και θα τον γ.......ση.   *Όσο για την διαφορά* *του SV με του SW  πρέπει να γίνει από μερικούς κατανοητό ότι παρά το γεγονός ότι έδιναν ακριβώς της ίδιες εξετάσεις (εκτός CW)παρ όλα αυτά ήταν περιορισμένοι  στα 2m και 70cm και δεν ακούστηκε ποτέ να βγαίνουν στα HF. *   Μια μεγάλη αδικία που διορθώθηκε γιατί δεν μπορεί ένα MODE να καθορίζει την άδεια.



 τωρα που το λες... δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε  ακουστει καποιος   ετσι *ΝΤΑΗΛΙΚΙ* *στα HF.* 

γιατι *δεν* το εκαναν ενω *τωρα* συμβαινει ? 

 κατα τη γνωμη μου  αυτο *χρηζει κοινωνιολογικης  και ψυχιατρικης αναλυσης
* 
δεν αποκλειω  το ενδεχομενο να το βαζουν καποτε  για *πτυχιακη* στα πανεπιστημια .

.


υγ. 1+ επεξεργασιες για οποιον  τις  μετρα

----------


## Dragonborn

> στο qrz καποιες φωτο απο το JOTA-JOTI 2016... τι μπορει να πει καποιος που εχει αυτη τη συμπεριφορα ?







> My name is Tasos ******* i live in Athens. *I am member of RAAG*.



Να χαίρεστε τα μέλη σας, κύριοι της RAAG.

UPDATE: Κυκλοφορεί έντονη φημολογία ότι ο Πρόεδρος της Ε.Ε.Ρ. απέπεμψε τον υπεύθυνο διακίνησης QSL-καρτών και η θέση χηρεύει. Άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την αναπλήρωση του, ας απευθυνθεί στην γραμματεία για να ενημερωθεί για τα απαιτούμενα προσόντα.

----------


## matthew

> στο *qrz* ...



Εκτός από το logbook, έχει & μια e-qsl κάρτα για qso στα 17 m.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nikknikk4

> Εκτός από το logbook, έχει & μια e-qsl κάρτα για qso στα 17 m.



αν δεν σταματησει να παρανομει

μπορει να του ερθει*  DIRECT* και καμια τετοια...

http://www.qslprint.gr/index.php?act...&cat=3&pic=473

http://www.qslprint.gr/index.php?act...&cat=3&pic=472

.

----------

matthew (20-11-16)

----------


## nikknikk4

> Να χαίρεστε τα μέλη σας, κύριοι της RAAG.
> 
> UPDATE: Κυκλοφορεί έντονη φημολογία ότι ο Πρόεδρος της Ε.Ε.Ρ. απέπεμψε τον υπεύθυνο διακίνησης QSL-καρτών και η θέση χηρεύει. Άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την αναπλήρωση του, ας απευθυνθεί στην γραμματεία για να ενημερωθεί για τα απαιτούμενα προσόντα.



να τα χαιρεται και να τα παραχερεται 


εχει* εξαιρετικα μελη*με  γνωσεις ,ηθος,  και ... και... που αφιερωνουν χρονο απο τη ζωη τους  και χρημα απο την τσεπη τους

 για να βοηθησουν την ΕΕΡ  και το χομπυ   

*ΟΧΙ*  ολα ισα και  ομοια στο ιδιο τσουβαλι 




ομως εχει ενδιαφερον η σταση  της αν εχει ενημερωση για το θεμα  που *ΔΕΝ* ειναι  το μοναδικο

επισης πως *εμπειρα μελη δεν το γνωριζαν ?

η καποια  το γνωριζαν και δεν μιλουσαν ?





*

----------


## Dragonborn

> η το γνωριζαν και δεν μιλουσαν ?



Πονηρούλη, το βρήκες ! Κερδίζεις ένα μικρομεγάφωνο για Alinco.

----------


## Dragonborn

> μπορει να του ερθει  DIRECT και καμια τετοια...



Εγώ έχω τέτοια κάρτα, από το Aegean Contest.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Πονηρούλη, το βρήκες ! Κερδίζεις ένα μικρομεγάφωνο για Alinco.




απο που ?

----------


## nikknikk4

> Εγώ έχω τέτοια κάρτα, από το Aegean Contest.




*DIRECT  ?*

----------


## nikknikk4

σε εναν υγιη οργανισμο αν  εμφανιστει καποιο *μπιμπικι*, το σπας βαζεις  οινοπνευμα  κ *απολυμαινεις*

κατα καιρους αν... εμφανιστει και καποια *κουφαλα* πας στον οδοντιατρο την *σφραγιζει* και τελος.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Πονηρούλη, το βρήκες ! Κερδίζεις ένα μικρομεγάφωνο για Alinco.



δεν ειμαι ουτε πονηρουλης ουτε μια στο καρφι και μια στο πεταλο

----------


## Dragonborn

> *DIRECT  ?*



Πονηρούλη....

----------


## Dragonborn

> ο Πρόεδρος της Ε.Ε.Ρ. απέπεμψε τον υπεύθυνο διακίνησης QSL-καρτών και η θέση χηρεύει. Άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την αναπλήρωση του, ας απευθυνθεί στην γραμματεία για να ενημερωθεί για τα απαιτούμενα προσόντα.



Sorry guys and dolls, η θέση καλύφθηκε, ξαναβάλτε τα βιογραφικά στο συρτάρι.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Sorry guys and dolls, η θέση καλύφθηκε, ξαναβάλτε τα βιογραφικά στο συρτάρι.



*εσυ πως  τo γνωριζεις αυτο  αφου ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΘΕΙ  κατι  επισημα ?


*

----------


## Dragonborn

Και ποιός σου είπε ότι περιμένω την επίσημη ανακοίνωση για να μάθω? Υπάρχουν τηλέφωνα, "καναλάκια", "πουλάκια", *blogs*, καλοθελητές κλπ.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Και ποιός σου είπε ότι περιμένω την επίσημη ανακοίνωση για να μάθω? Υπάρχουν τηλέφωνα, "καναλάκια", "πουλάκια", *blogs*, καλοθελητές κλπ.



 :Thumbdown:

----------


## Dragonborn

Καλά, εσύ περίμενε την επίσημη ανακοίνωση. Αν και από το υφάκι σου φαίνεται ότι κινείσαι στην περιφέρεια του συστήματος οπότε σίγουρα το ξέρεις.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Καλά, εσύ περίμενε την επίσημη ανακοίνωση. Αν και από το υφάκι σου φαίνεται ότι κινείσαι στην περιφέρεια του συστήματος οπότε σίγουρα το ξέρεις.



ΠΑΡΑΣΚΗΝΙΟ    ... :Thumbdown:

----------


## Dragonborn

Αν θέλεις να δεις γνήσιο παρασκήνιο, κοιτάξου στον καθρέφτη.





> Φαίνεται δεν ξέρετε ποιός είναι ο καινούργιος βαρώνος του Bureau. Αν  έχετε απορία, ξαναεμφανίστηκε εκείνος ο ανεκδιήγητος λιβελογράφος που  είχε πάρει πόδι από όλες τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές δραστηριότητες προ  15ετίας. Με τις ευλογίες του γραμματέα και τις πλάτες του ευτραφούς  βαρώνου των ΟΕΑ. Όσο για τον πρόεδρο, αυτός απλώς προεδρεύει.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αν θέλεις να δεις γνήσιο παρασκήνιο, κοιτάξου στον καθρέφτη.




 :Thumbdown:

----------


## nikknikk4

οσο για το  thumbs down  στο post  #355

*ευχαριστω ειναι τιμη μου.*

----------


## Dragonborn

Την τετάρτη Να πας στα φηλαράκια σου στην ΕΕΡ να ζητήσεις το βραβείο, κάτι σαν τα μούτρα σου στηρίζουν το σύστημα.

Μα είμαι περίεργος να δω πως θα ξωφλήσετε τα γραφείας ας με τ αμυαλά αυτά θα ειμαι σε μια γωνια να χαζεύω που θα σας βγάζουν έξω τα έπιπλα στο δρόμο!!!!

----------


## nikknikk4

> Την τετάρτη Να πας στα φηλαράκια σου στην ΕΕΡ να ζητήσεις το βραβείο, κάτι σαν τα μούτρα σου στηρίζουν το σύστημα.
> 
> Μα είμαι περίεργος να δω πως θα ξωφλήσετε τα γραφείας ας με τ αμυαλά αυτά θα ειμαι σε μια γωνια να χαζεύω που θα σας βγάζουν έξω τα έπιπλα στο δρόμο!!!!




 :Thumbdown:

----------


## nikknikk4

οσο για το thumbs down στο post #357

αυτο τα σπαει ...

αμε στο καλο παλικαρι μου και η παναγια μαζι σου.

----------


## nikknikk4

*

Dragonborn*

ευχαριστώ  για το  για το *thumbs down  * στο post  #336

παράκρουση  ?


κατι αλλο ?

Θα δείξει.

----------


## lepouras

χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ. σταματάει κάπου εδώ αυτό το σκηνικό ή να γυρίσω πίσω τον χρόνο μερικές μέρες?

----------


## nikknikk4

> χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ. σταματάει κάπου εδώ αυτό το σκηνικό ή να γυρίσω πίσω τον χρόνο μερικές μέρες?



τα αφηνεις  ως εχουν 
καλο ειναι να γνωριζουμε το   ποιος ειναι ποιος

tnx  73

qrt.!

----------


## Dragonborn

> σταματάει κάπου εδώ αυτό το σκηνικό ή να γυρίσω πίσω τον χρόνο μερικές μέρες?



Καλύτερα να το αφήσεις, Με τον nikknikk4 είμαστε πλέον σε ανοιχτή σύγκρουση και θα έχουμε αρκετά επεισόδια ακόμα σε διάφορα θέματα. Πρόσθεσα και την πρώτη εγγραφή στην λίστα των "εχθρών" (αγνόησης). Κάθησε στην πολυθρόνα σου και διασκεδασε.

----------


## nikknikk4

μετα απο το δυσαρεστο διαλειμμα ας επανελθουμε  σε ποιο εποικοδομητικα

για οποιον εχει ενα απλο φορητο η κατι  παρομοιο με αυτο στο post #320

μπορει να ασχοληθει λιγο με ψηφιακα
http://www.5-9report.gr/59report/5-9...T%20vol164.pdf

τευχος 164
σελ. 27

----------


## Dragonborn

> για οποιον εχει ενα απλο φορητο η κατι  παρομοιο... μπορει να ασχοληθει λιγο με ψηφιακα



Αυτές τις ιδέες πήγε να εφαρμόσει ο sv1nk και έφαγε το κεφάλι του.

----------


## Dragonborn

The Golden Shot ?

----------


## antonis_p

Αυτές τις μέρες είναι στον αέρα ένα Φιλανδικό event που θα χαρίσει ένα award για αυτούς που θα δουλέψουν το διακριτικό OF9X
με όσο γίνεται περισσότερους Φιλανδούς χειριστές. Μετά το OF9X δίνουν ένα τριψήφιο που δηλώνει ποιος είναι ο operator.
Εύκολο λόγω της απόστασης. Χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 20 QSO. Λεπτομέρειες εδώ

----------

Dragonborn (09-12-16)

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτές τις μέρες είναι στον αέρα ένα Φιλανδικό event που θα χαρίσει ένα award για αυτούς που θα δουλέψουν το διακριτικό OF9X
> με όσο γίνεται περισσότερους Φιλανδούς χειριστές. Μετά το OF9X δίνουν ένα τριψήφιο που δηλώνει ποιος είναι ο operator.
> Εύκολο λόγω της απόστασης. Χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 20 QSO. Λεπτομέρειες εδώ



Πχ 5 qso με το ίδιο διακριτικό αλλά με 5 διαφορετικούς χειριστές στην ίδια μπάντα, ίδιο mode, μετρούν ως 5 διαφορετικοί πόντοι.
Με 12 διαφορετικούς χειριστές γίνεται εύκολο, αν βγουν όλοι σε ssb και ένα ψηφιακό mode, παίρνεις το βραβείο ακόμα και σε μία μπάντα!

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

Νέα ημερομηνία για την επαφή μαθητών της Ροδόπης με τον «Διεθνή Διαστημικό Σταθμό» ISS. Θα συνομιλήσουν απευθείας μέσω ραδιοερασιτεχνικού ασυρμάτου

Από τους μαθητές του 3 ου Γυμνασίου Κομοτηνής και τον Σύλλογο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Θράκης (έδρα Κομοτηνή) αλλά και τον κ. Αχιλλέα Γιαγκίνη SV7APQ που είναι ο συντονιστής της ομάδας σχεδιάσθηκε, προγραμματίσθηκε και θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Πέμπτη 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2017 και ώρα 11:50 (ώρα Ελλάδος) η επικοινωνία του 3ου Γυμνασίου Κομοτηνής με τον «Διεθνή Διαστημικό Σταθμό» ISS. Το σχολείο θα συνομιλήσει απευθείας μέσω ραδιοερασιτεχνικού ασυρμάτου στην συχνότητα VHF 145.800 και σε FM διαμόρφωση.
Συνολικά 18 μαθητές της Β’ και Γ’ Γυμνασίου θα μιλήσουν με ένα αστροναύτη τον Shane Kimbrough KE5HOD του Διεθνούς Διαστημικού Σταθμού (ISS) που θα ταξιδεύει εκείνη τη στιγμή πάνω από «αστρονομικό ορίζοντα της Κομοτηνής.
Κάθε μαθητής έχει δικαίωμα για μια ερώτηση και θα λάβει από τον αστροναύτη την απάντηση «ζωντανά» καθώς ο ISS θα ταξιδεύει στον «κοντινό ουρανό». Η όλη διαδικασία της συνομιλίας θα έχει διάρκεια περίπου 6-8 λεπτά.

http://xanthinews.gr/%CE%BD%CE%AD%CE...%CE%BD-%CF%84/

----------


## antonis_p

Στις 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2017 στις 09:50 UTC, ο αμερικανός αστροναύτης του Διαστημικού Σταθμού, Shane Kimbrough KE5HOD, θα απαντήσει στις ερωτήσεις των μαθητών του 3ου Γυμνασίου Κομοτηνής μέσω του SV7APQ. Η επαφή γίνεται
στους 145.800 Mhz FM
Η σελίδα της ζωντανής κάλυψης:

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVeC...jgvg7RLUw/live

----------


## p.gabr

Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι αυτό που οι άλλοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν 



16711693_1231009463657530_4398591939741478159_n.jpg

----------

CybEng (15-02-17), 

jimsiv (15-02-17), 

Sakan89 (14-02-17)

----------


## gxry

Η επαφή των μαθητών του 3ου Γυμνασίου Κομοτηνής με αστροναύτη του ISS  αναβάλλεται για 3 περίπου εβδομάδες, δεν έχει δοθεί κάποια νέα ημερομηνία.

----------


## antonis_p

*Why is CW still around?*



CW stands for Continuous Wave. In CW communications, a continuous carrier is transmitted as long as the key contacts are closed. By making and breaking the contacts into specific patterns, characters and entire messages may be sent.
During the earliest days of telegraph, Morse code was the only method for nearly-instant distant communications. Morse code (named for Samuel F. B. Morse) was generated in the clicks made by a sounding bar being attracted to an electromagnet. There was no tone or sound signal present other than a clicking noise. These clicks, and the spaces between them, comprised the code.
The CW tone heard on Amateur Radios today has evolved from the early code first used in 1844. So why, with all the other communication modes available, is CW still used? It’s a multifaceted answer!
For some, CW is just plain fun. The joy of interpreting the sound of Morse code and the challenge of increasing one’s proficiency is very alluring. For DX hunters, code is a robust and reliable form of communication. CW may be understood when voice transmissions fail. This makes it ideal for weak signal DX work. QRP operators capitalize on the ability of CW to βget through.β Other CW users like the historical nature of using a communication method whose development began over 170 years ago. There are many more reasons, we’re sure!

Regardless of its age, Morse code (CW) has shown a propensity for longevity and, most likely, will still be in use another 170 years from now!

https://dxengineering.wordpress.com/...-still-around/

----------


## antonis_p

Αύριο, θεού θέλοντος:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHzbAFH1XeQ

An International Space Station radio contact has been planned for 10 March 2017 , 08.20 UTC with 3rd Junior High School, Komotini, Greece. 

"Το μέλλον της Ροδόπης καλεί το Διεθνή Διαστημικό Σταθμό" : 
Μαθητές του 3ου Γυμνασίου Κομοτηνής απευθύνουν 18 ερωτήσεις στον Shane Kimbrough διοικητή του Διεθνούς Διαστημικού Σταθμού.

Επικοινωνία την Παρασκευή 10 Μαρτίου 2017, 10.20 -10.31 (Ώρα Ελλάδος) 
Πιστεύουμε ότι θα μπορέσουμε να προβάλουμε τις εκδηλώσεις από 09.00 -10.00. Ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν μικρές διακοπές. Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.

----------


## SeAfasia

Πάμε Μαίο εξετάσεις;
 :Biggrin:

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## lepouras

μπράβο της. στην Ελλάδα που έχει καταλήξει η νομοθεσία (γιατί έχω χάσει λίγο επεισόδια τα τελευταία χρόνια)για μικρές ηλικίες?

----------


## Satcom

> μπράβο της. στην Ελλάδα που έχει καταλήξει η νομοθεσία (γιατί έχω χάσει λίγο επεισόδια τα τελευταία χρόνια)για μικρές ηλικίες?



_''Κατά την ημέρα υποβολής της αίτησης συμμετοχής τους στις εξετάσεις να έχουν συμπληρωμένο το 12ο έτος της ηλικίας τους και να έχουν αποδεικτικό αποφοίτησης από δημοτικό σχολείο.''_

----------


## lepouras

χμμμμμμμμ μάλιστα. έχουμε ακόμα δρόμο....

----------


## Dragonborn

> Θα ήθελα να πω κάτι κ. Υπουργέ που σας ανέφερα και προσωπικά. Η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών, και έχω από τον Πρόεδρο την άδεια να το θίξω, είναι πολύ φειδωλή να κατεβάσουμε το όριο της ηλικίας στα 12 χρόνια. Όπως ξέρετε όλα τα μηχανήματα έχουν τους κινδύνους τους. Όλα τα μηχανήματα μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος που δεν έχει σαφή γνώση του τι κάνει, που βάζει το χέρι μέσα, μπορεί να θρηνήσουμε έναν μέλλοντα συνάδελφο. Ή μπορεί στις συχνότητες τις οποίες ολοένα ανεβάζουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε προβλήματα υγείας μεταξύ συναδέλφων. Ας το σκεφθούμε αυτό, διότι είναι μια ευθύνη την οποία έχουμε όλοι μας σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση.



Τα ανωτέρω ελέχθησαν δημοσίως από τον Ευάγγελο Μουστάκα, SV1AN, εκπρόσωπο της Ε.Ε.Ρ., το Σάββατο 11 Δεκεμβρίου 1999. Ο αναφερόμενος "Υπουργός" είναι ο Τάσος Μαντέλης. Δυστυχώς για αυτούς τα γραπτά μένουν, ακόμα και όταν οι μαγνητοταινίες ξεθωριάζουν.

----------


## lepouras

Τελικά είμαστε πολύ μπροστά. Οι ξένοι ούτε που σκέφτηκαν την ασφάλεια των παιδιών τους και τα αφήνουν να γίνονται ράδιο ερασιτέχνες χωρίς επίβλεψη και σίγουρα χωρίς να είναι καν κάποιος από την οικογένεια. Πότε θα ψοφήσουν αυτοί οι παλιοί κολλημένοι ρ/ε που κάνουν όλη την ζημιά.

----------


## SeAfasia

με 52 ευρώ "ψοφάνε".....73s!!

----------


## jimnaf

Συγγνώμη αν θα γίνω κακός  αλλά για σταθείτε λίγο .

Ένα δωδεκάχρονο  παιδάκι θα καταλάβει αν τρώει RF στην μάπα από κάποια κακή σύνδεση ,γείωση, και ότι 
άλλο μπορεί να δημιουργεί στάσιμα;

Ένα δωδεκάχρονο  θα στήσει ένα σύνολο μηχανημάτων για τα βραχέα ;

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω από περιέργεια  μια συζήτηση  μεταξύ δωδεκάχρονων στα  160 μέτρα , 2 μέτρα  η  23cm.


Ένα δωδεκάχρονο  στην ουσία θα είναι ένας χειριστής που ο μπαμπάς του θα του έχει στήσει την όλη κατάσταση.

Η ταπεινή μου άποψη  είναι ότι *ο χειριστής* *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ραδιοερασιτέχνης*, όπως δεν είναι και 
ο χειριστής του κινητού τηλεφώνου.

Ας αφήσουμε τα παιδιά να ζήσουν σαν παιδιά  και όχι σαν μικρομέγαλα.

----------


## matthew

> Ένα δωδεκάχρονο  παιδάκι θα καταλάβει αν τρώει RF στην μάπα από κάποια κακή σύνδεση ,γείωση, και ότι 
> άλλο μπορεί να δημιουργεί στάσιμα;
> Ένα δωδεκάχρονο  θα στήσει ένα σύνολο μηχανημάτων για τα βραχέα ;



Συμφωνώ! Ένα 12χρονο δεν ξέρει καν τι είναι RF. Επίσης σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ξέρει πως να σετάρει έναν ρ/ε σταθμό με εξειδικευμένα ρ/ε μηχανήματα, πόσο μάλλον να τα χειριστεί κιόλας, εκτός αν μιλάμε για καμιά ιδιοφυΐα πράγμα εξαιρετικά σπάνιο. Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει διδαχτεί πλήρως και δεν γνωρίζει πολύ καλά τους φυσικούς νόμους του ηλεκτρισμού και του ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού καθώς και τις τεχνικές εφαρμογές αυτών των νόμων, δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ακριβώς τι δουλειά κάνει το κάθε μηχάνημα και συνεπώς δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί και τους κινδύνους που κρύβονται πίσω από αυτά τα πράγματα. Σε αυτή την ηλικία περιορίζεται απλά στη χρήση ακίνδυνων μηχανημάτων όπως πχ φορητούς ασυρμάτους μόνο, ή πάντα υπό την επίβλεψη ενήλικου ατόμου σχετικά με τη χρήση μηχανημάτων mobile ή βάσεως ώστε σταδιακά να εξοικειωθεί με τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## lepouras

οπότε αφού ένα δωδεκάχρονο  δεν μπορεί και δεν ξέρει να  κάνει όλα αυτά και σίγουρα ούτε ένα 13χρονο ή και παραπάνω. τότε ως προς τι το κόλλημα στο αν είναι το όριο 12 ή 11 ή 9? δηλαδή το 12 είναι όριο ασφαλείας να μην φάει RF και στάσιμα αλλά το 9 ή το 8 είναι ποιο επικίνδυνο?

----------


## matthew

> οπότε αφού ένα δωδεκάχρονο  δεν μπορεί και δεν ξέρει να  κάνει όλα αυτά και σίγουρα ούτε ένα 13χρονο ή και παραπάνω. τότε ως προς τι το κόλλημα στο αν είναι το όριο 12 ή 11 ή 9? δηλαδή το 12 είναι όριο ασφαλείας να μην φάει RF και στάσιμα αλλά το 9 ή το 8 είναι ποιο επικίνδυνο?



 Το όριο ασφαλείας δεν έχει να κάνει αποκλειστικά με την ηλικία, αλλά σίγουρα ένα ανήλικο άτομο δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί τους σχετικούς κινδύνους όπως ένας ενήλικας και ούτε έχει τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία να αντιμετωπίσει επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις. Από την άλλη βέβαια στο παρελθόν και μερικοί ενήλικες που νομίζοντας ότι έχουν πάρει όλα τα μέτρα ασφαλείας ή αψηφώντας όλους τους κινδύνους, στο τέλος καρβουνιάστηκαν και πήγανε χαμένοι. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι όταν ένας ανήλικος βγάλει άδεια ρ/ε, δεν πρόκειται κανείς να του φορτώσει κατευθείαν ένα σκασμό μηχανήματα μαζί και κανένα κιλοβατικό linear να τα συνδέσει μόνος του, ή έστω και μόνο να τα χειριστεί χωρίς τις οδηγίες και την επίβλεψη κάποιου έμπειρου ενήλικα ρ/ε.

----------


## antonis_p

*Ham Radio Operator dies after fall off of radio tower*


http://qrznow.com/ham-radio-operator...-mount-lemmon/

----------


## matthew

> *Ham Radio Operator dies after fall off of radio tower*
> 
> 
> http://qrznow.com/ham-radio-operator...-mount-lemmon/



Καλά που πήγε και αυτός να σκαρφαλώσει επάνω σε 15 μέτρα ιστό στα 73 του χρόνια!;  :Huh:  RIP.
http://www.arrl.org/news/well-known-...-in-tower-fall

----------


## jimnaf

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ένα παιδί 12 ετών έχει την ικανότητα να κρίνει και να πάρει αποφάσεις  που 
σχετίζονται με την ζωή του, αλλά και την ζωή των άλλων .

Αν δεν είναι έτσι, τότε γιατί σε όλο τον κόσμο  την ευθύνη έχει ο γονέας μέχρι την ενηλικίωση;

Θα συμφωνούσα,  αν μπορούσε να γίνει επίσημη εκπαίδευση κάτω από ελεγχόμενες 
καταστάσεις, αλλά δεν θα καταλάβαινα τον λόγο.

Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα hobby  (ευχάριστη απασχόληση)  που απαιτεί ειδικευμένες 
γνώσεις , ωριμότητα , δεοντολογία  κλπ που για τα περισσότερα παιδιά είναι έννοιες άγνωστες ακόμα .

*Αν θέλετε οπωσδήποτε να δώσετε άδειες σε παιδιά 5 , 7 , 13 κλπ δώστε , αλλά  να έχετε και την ευθύνη 
της σωματικής τους ακεραιότητα , των γύρων τους και γενικά των πράξεων τους .*

Σκέφτομαι  όταν ήμουν 16 ετών και έφτιαξα με καθοδήγηση βέβαια  την EL519 AM  αυτοταλάντωτη και 
χωρίς μετασχηματιστή και με διπλασιασμό τάσης ότι είμαι τυχερός που ζω ακόμα.

----------


## antonis_p

Ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι και αυτός που έχει μία φάρμα κεραιών,
ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι και αυτός που έχει ένα baofeng! (Τέλος πάντων  :Smile:  )
Αν μπορούσε ο μικρός να περιοριστεί στην δεύτερη κατηγορία, δεν θα έθετε τον εαυτό του σε κάποιον κίνδυνο.

----------


## lepouras

μα από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για ανήλικο άτομο έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είναι κάποιος άλλος υπεύθυνος για αυτό?
τότε να πάει από 18 και μετά. γιατί 12?

----------


## matthew

> μα από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για ανήλικο άτομο έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είναι κάποιος άλλος υπεύθυνος για αυτό?
> τότε να πάει από 18 και μετά. γιατί 12?



Εύλογη ερώτηση και πιστεύω ότι η απάντηση βρίσκεται στις (σωστές για μένα) απόψεις που διατύπωσε ο SV1NK στις σελίδες 7 έως 11 (ΦΑΟΥΛ 5 και 6) στο τεύχος 122 του 5-9 Report.
http://www.5-9report.gr/59report/5-9...T%20vol122.pdf

----------


## george7009

Θέλω να πω και εγώ την άποψη μου που ίσως είναι και λίγο off topic .
Σαν εν ενεργεία ραδιοερασιτέχνης SV1NPG  το callsign μου , έχω 2 αγοράκια 6 και 8 ετών .
Για να τα μυήσω στο χώρο του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού έχω πάρει συσκευές pmr που τους μαθαίνω κώδικα συμπεριφοράς στον αέρα ( κενά ,συνομιλία , λίγες κουβέντες και όχι μακρυγορία, να περνάνε μικρόφωνο στον συνομιλητή τους καθώς και άλλους άτυπους κανόνες συμπεριφοράς .)
Βέβαια με την πάροδο του καιρού θα τους δείξω συνδεσμολογία μηχανημάτων (στον μεγάλο πιάνουν τα χέρια του και κόβει το μυαλό του) και την λειτουργεία των μηχανημάτων κσι πως τα συνδέουμε .
Τον έχω μάθει πως να συνδέει τη γέφυρα και να μετράει τα swr . Βέβαια το παιδάκι δεν ξέρει τι φταίει εαν έχουμε αυξημένα στάσιμα , αλλά αν είναι αυξημένα βάση της ένδειξης δεν κάνει εκπομπή .
Όλα είναι θέμα παιδείας και πως θα τα μεταφέρουμε εμείς στα παιδιά μας .

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

Διάβασα αυτό σε ένα μήνυμα που μου ήρθε που αφορά το SV-ΝΕΑ:





> *....* Αν είσαι από 25 ετών και κάτω (αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης) μπορείς να το παίρνεις δωρεάν. Στείλε μήνυμα στο raag-hq@raag.org

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ο νόμος λοιπόν προβλέπει ελάχιστη ηλικία για την απόκτηση της ιδιότητας του ραδιοερασιτέχνη τα 12 έτη.

Αν βρει κάποιος ένα δωδεκάχρονο παιδί που να μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στο 1% της ύλης που προβλέπει ο ίδιος νόμος για τις εξετάσεις, τότε μάλλον θα πρόκειται για παιδί - θαύμα. Το ότι μπορεί να αποστηθίσει τις τετρακόσιες τόσες ερωτήσεις για τη "μικρή" κατηγορία, εντάξει. Αλλά μην κοροϊδευόμαστε και μεταξύ μας. Για αύξηση της πελατείας γίνονται όλα. 

Στο κάτω - κάτω όποιος θέλει να διδάξει στο παιδί του τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό υπάρχει η δυνατότητα "χχχχχχ/Τ".

----------


## antonis_p

> Για αύξηση της πελατείας γίνονται όλα.



Βγήκε ο νόμος για να πουλήσει το υπουργείο 2-3 ακόμα παράβολα; Θεωρώ πως για να εναρμονιστεί με την διεθνή πρακτική, έγινε.
Οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν την technician license που δίνει δικαίωμα χρήσης στις VHF & above μπάντες.
Εδώ από όσο ξέρω, και οι δύο άδειες δίνουν δικαίωμα χρήσης και στα HF. Σε αυτό όντως διακρίνω "δόλο".

Παρακάτω είναι οι θέσεις της ΕΕΡ στις αλλαγές που έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί τελευταία:

http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=364&LANG=GR

----------


## jimnaf

Μόλις  πριν λίγο έριξα  μια ματιά στη εξεταστέα υλη για την μεγάλη κατηγορία.

Συμπέρασμα.

Θέλουν λεφτά , τίποτα άλλο , πας δίνεις ένα 100αρικο στον εξεταστή και είσαι  μπέρκετ.

Και για να γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος  τι θέλει *ο παλμογράφος* , *οι πύλες*, φίλτρα (*βαθυπερατά* *η* *κατωπερατά* :Bored: ) και ένα κάρο βλακείες .

*Όσο * *για τους SY  τους έδωσαν συχνότητες στα HF* *για να μην κάνουν επαφές*.

7,1-7,2 MHz,      14,25-14,35  MHz  με 10W   και  κεραία 0db τι θα κάνεις; 

Αν όμως  είχαν δώσει 7,040  η  14,070  στα ψηφιακά  όλο και κάτι θα γινόταν.

----------


## antonis_p

> *Όσο * *για τους SY  τους έδωσαν συχνότητες στα HF* *για να μην κάνουν επαφές*.
> 
> 7,1-7,2 MHz,      14,25-14,35  MHz  με 10W   και  κεραία 0db τι θα κάνεις;



Θα έχεις ένα χαρτί να επιδείξεις αν έρθουν να σε ελέγξουν.
Ξέρει να ξεχωρίσει ο μέσος ΔΥ τη διαφορά μεσαιατζήδικου σταθμού από ραδιοερασιτεχνικό;
Ή να ξέρει πόσα dB είναι η κεραία στην ταράτσα;
Για αυτό λέω πως δόθηκε εκ του πονηρού.
(Πάντως με 10W κάνεις *πολλά*)

----------


## matthew

> *Όσο * *για τους SY  τους έδωσαν συχνότητες στα HF* *για να μην κάνουν επαφές*.
> με 10W   και  κεραία 0db τι θα κάνεις;



Συμφωνώ με τον αντώνη.




> (Πάντως με 10W κάνεις *πολλά*)



Πάντως Jim αφού έδωσαν στους Γιάνκηδες και 4 μπάντες στα βραχέα καλά είναι για κατηγορία εισαγωγικού επιπέδου. Τώρα για την ισχύ απλά τους περιορίζουν σε QRP δραστηριότητες. Ο μεγαλύτερος περιορισμός είναι στις κεραίες όπως έχουμε επισημάνει και δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν θέσει καθόλου περιορισμό σχετικά.

----------


## SV1GRN

Η "εισαγωγική κατηγορία" περίπου βασίσθηκε στις οδηγίες του ECC REPORT 89 (παρ. 5.2):
http://www.erodocdb.dk/docs/doc98/of.../ECCRep089.pdf
Τα 10W ισχύς δεν είναι λίγα, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι οι qrp εκπομπές γίνονται με 5W και κάτω. Κορυφαία αρνητικά σημεία για την κατηγορία SY της νομοθεσίας είναι  η μέγιστη απολαβή κεραίας 3dbi που μπορεί να οφείλεται σε λάθος (ηθελημένο ή αθέλητο) και ο περιορισμός στα 20 & 40Μ στο ssb.

----------

matthew (20-03-17)

----------


## andrewsweet4

Συγγνωμη για το off topic, αλλα πήπως γνωριζει καποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης ποτε γινονται οι εξετασεις φετος για την περιφερεια αχαιας? Μενω στην Πατρα και θελω να συμμετασχω, αλλα δε βρισκω ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ στο ιντερνετ ημερομηνιες... Γενικα νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να υπαρχει περισσοτερη πληροφοριση γι'αυτα τα θεματα απτο υπουργειο και τους συλλογους... Ευχαριστω εκτ των προτερων και συγγνωμη και παλι για το off topic

----------


## SV1GRN

Είναι νωρίς για να βρεις δημοσιευμένες ημερομηνίες. Αυτές δημοσιεύονται από τις Περιφέρειες (δεν είναι θέμα υπουργείου) λίγο καιρό πριν τις εξετάσεις http://ppel.gov.gr/
Αν δικτυωθείς με κάποιο τοπικό σύλλογο (δεν έχω στοιχεία) ή συναδέλφους μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

----------

andrewsweet4 (21-03-17)

----------


## jimnaf

> Η "εισαγωγική κατηγορία" περίπου βασίσθηκε στις οδηγίες του ECC REPORT 89 (παρ. 5.2):
> http://www.erodocdb.dk/docs/doc98/of.../ECCRep089.pdf
> Τα 10W ισχύς δεν είναι λίγα, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι οι qrp εκπομπές γίνονται με 5W και κάτω. Κορυφαία αρνητικά σημεία για την κατηγορία SY της νομοθεσίας είναι  η μέγιστη απολαβή κεραίας 3dbi που μπορεί να οφείλεται σε λάθος (ηθελημένο ή αθέλητο) και ο περιορισμός στα 20 & 40Μ στο ssb.



Συμφωνώ με όλους  με μια μικρή διαφορά.

Αν  πχ. είχαν δώσει  ζώνες  για ψηφιακά  θα ήταν σίγουροι ότι η ισχύς των 10W θα ήταν ικανοποιητική  και άντε 
 κάποιος  να έβαζε  20 η 30W παρανομώντας .

Όταν όμως  δίνεις  ζώνες  για ssb (φωνή)  και 10W  ο βαθμός δυσκολίας  είναι μεγαλύτερος  και σε απογοητεύει να 
συνέχισης  το σπορ.

Αυτά  κάνουν  και βλέπεις  σε όλη την Ελλάδα  τα παράνομα  να σφύζουν από ζωή  και οι νόμιμες  να είμαι :Biggrin:  εγώ και άλλοι 10.








> Συγγνωμη για το off topic, αλλα πήπως γνωριζει καποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης ποτε γινονται οι εξετασεις φετος για την περιφερεια αχαιας? Μενω στην Πατρα και θελω να συμμετασχω, αλλα δε βρισκω ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ στο ιντερνετ ημερομηνιες... Γενικα νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να υπαρχει περισσοτερη πληροφοριση γι'αυτα τα θεματα απτο υπουργειο και τους συλλογους... Ευχαριστω εκτ των προτερων και συγγνωμη και παλι για το off topic



http://www.sz1a.org/index.php/el/

----------


## SV1GRN

Αν έδιναν πρόσβαση στην κατηγορία SY στις υποζώνες cw και ψηφιακών θα ήταν το καλύτερο για τους νεοεισερχόμενους συναδέλφους. Η σημερινή κατάσταση της διάδοσης που κλείνει τις υψηλότερες συχνότητες χειροτερεύει πολύ τα πράγματα.

----------


## antonis_p

Και τί θα έμενε; Η "υποζώνη" CW δεν είναι ακριβώς υποζώνη, είναι ΟΛΗ η μπάντα. Γιατί να πάει στην επόμενη κατηγορία;

----------


## SV1GRN

Σου θυμίζω πως ενώ σε όλή τη μπάντα πχ των 20Μ επιτρέπεται η εκπομπή cw ο νομοθέτης επιτρέπει στον συνάδελφο SY εκπομπή μοναχά στα όρια 14.250-350. Νομίζεις ότι εκεί θα βρει να κάνει qso σε cw; Αφού όλο το παιχνίδι γίνεται 14.000-14.06... Παράλληλα δε δεν του δίνει πρόσβαση και στα ψηφιακά. Τυχαίο; Λάθος;

----------


## antonis_p

Είκοσι χρόνια ραδιοερασιτέχνης, η κουβέντα ήταν πάντα για την τηλεγραφία, θεωρείς πως κάποιος θέλει να γίνει κάτοχος άδειας ραδιοερασιτέχνη εισαγωγικού επιπέδου για να παίξει CW;

Και ποιό θα είναι το κίνητρο ώστε να προσπαθήσει να μεταβεί στην άλλη κατηγορία;

----------


## SV1GRN

Η συζήτηση μπορεί να τράβηξε 20 χρόνια επειδή το 2003 δεν έγινε ο πλήρης εκσυγχρονισμός της νομοθεσίας και έπρεπε να περάσουν άλλα 8 χρόνια και 2 διαβουλεύσεις για να διορθωθούν τα πράγματα.
Η σύσταση και η φιλοσοφία της εισαγωγικής κατηγορίας περιγράφεται στο ECC REPORT 89 αναλυτικά. Το λεπτό θέμα είναι οι εξεζητημένοι περιορισμοί στα καθ'υμάς που δεν γνωρίζω αν ισχύουν αλλού, ούτε η αρχή της εισαγωγικής κατηγορίας είναι ντε και καλά να τον οδηγήσει σε άλλη κατηγορία πάντα βέβαια με την παραπάνω αναφορά.
Οι ασφυκτικοί περιορισμοί των 3dbi σε συνδυασμό με τον σχεδόν αποκλεισμό από τα 20Μ της κατηγορίας αυτής (θυμίζω οι υψηλότερες συχνότητες είναι για μεγάλη περίοδο κλειστές τουλάχιστον για αυτές τις κεραίες και την ισχύ) κατά τη γνώμη μου είτε μπήκαν κατά λάθος είτε από λάθος πληροφόρηση, είτε έχουν οσμή δεινοσαύρου hi, το τι πραγματικά συνέβη ανήκει πλέον στην ιστορία και φαντάζομαι το γνωρίζουν εξαιρετικά λίγα άτομα. Νομίζω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα εξαντλείται εδώ, δεν είναι ανάγκη να συμφωνούμε όλοι σε όλα απαραίτητα.

----------

Dragonborn (23-03-17)

----------


## SV1DB

Το θέμα της ηλικίας  είναι καθαρά  θέμα  ατόμου  και  πνευματικής  δυνατότητος  να αφομειώσει  τις γνώσεις  που απαιτεί η ασφαλής  εκμετάλευση του σταθμού  και της υποδομής του  θέλει  εκπαίδευση  και  υπομονή  και  συλλογική  συμπαράσταση  ο πατέρας  ή η μητέρα ο μεγαλύτερος αδελφός μπορεί να βοηθήσει  και να μυήσει  τον υποψήφιο  αλλά  η  μάθηση  γίνεται  στο  σχολείο  δηλαδή στον σύλλογο...  Σε  αυτό  έχουμε  δυστηχώς μείνει πίσω  πολύ πίσω  μετά από τόσα  χρόνια  ακόμη  δεν υπάρχει  σωστή  παιδεία  ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ  και οι  νέοι  είναι ακόμη  στο περιθώριο .
Το βασικό  είναι η δυνατότητα  να μπορεί  να  ακούει  και να πραγματοποιεί  μία επικοινωνία  παράλληλα  να μορφωθεί  στα  τεχνικά  με εύκολο τρόπο χωρίς να μάθει  "ολοκληρώματα" ή ανάλυση  ανωτέρων μαθηματικών  ,  αυτά είναι για τις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες, στην ηλικία όμως των +- 12  αρχίζει να καταλαβαίνει  όταν η μετάδοση των γνώσεων  γίνεται  σωστά  και μελετημένα.  Έχω επισκευθεί  πολλές  ξένες  λέσχες  και  η εκπαίδευση  άρχιζε από τα 
 10 χρόνια  δεν  έχει  καταγραφή  ατύχημα  μέχρι σήμερα  στις μικρές  ηλικίες  αντίθετα  πολλά  σε μεγαλύτερες όπου  υπερβάλουμε και λόγω αμάθειας...
Όσο για τις συχνότητες  την ισχύ  και τις κεραίες  είναι  άδικο  να σε περιορίζουν ανάμεσα σε μερικούς χιλιόκυκλους  να ακούς ένα  DX  σταθμό και να πρέπει να παρανομίσεις  για να μιλήσεις μαζί του  για  μερικά  kHz  ... Τα dB   της κεραίας  του ραδιοερασιτέχνη  τα εξωμειώσανε με αυτά της ραδιοφωνίας 
μακάρι  να  χρεισιμοποιούνε  κεραίες με απολαβή  ώστε να μη  επιβαρύνουν  το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ ...

----------


## SV1GRN

Ηεισαγωγική κατηγορία αποσκοπεί και στονα κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον των εφήβων για ναστραφούν περισσότερο προς τις σχετικές σπουδές. Στην 4ηπαράγραφο του ECC REPORT 89 φαίνεταικαθαρά σε ποιούς απευθύνεται. Ενώ στην5.3 παράγραφο αναφέρει η κατηγορία αυτήνα έχει ικανοποιητικό εύρος συχνοτήτων.
Στηχώρα μας η φιλοσοφία και οι αρχές πουστηρίχθηκε το παραπάνω έγγραφο ακόμηκαι σήμερα  δεν έχουν κατανοηθεί πλήρωςαπό κάποιους αρμοδίους. Το ακόμη χειρότεροείναι που δεν γίνονται προσπάθειεςβελτίωσης. Οι όποιες προσπάθειεςεξαντλούνται ίσως σε άλλα πεδία όπωςπχ των επαναληπτών.


http://www.erodocdb.dk/docs/doc98/of.../ECCRep089.pdf


4 BACKGROUND
βThe argument toinitiate a Radio Amateur Entry Level Class can be made with thefollowing target groups in mind:
- For young peoplewith a technical interest;
- For candidates whodo not have the educational background to cope with the higherexamination levels at the start;
- Older or retiredpeople with an interest in radio communications.
Amateur radio has arole in raising and confirming an individual’s longer-term interestin science and engineering.
Individuals makedecisions about studies which interest them very early in their life.Interesting the young should be a key objective of any new licence.To be effective a new Entry Level should appeal to young people. Thisrepresents the balance between them having appreciated sufficientbackground in basic subjects and the technical requirements of thisclass. These aspects have a material impact on the way an Entry Levelis devised...β


5.3
βEntry Levellicencees must have sufficient spectrum and operating privileges sothat they can communicate with and learn from, the wider radioamateur community...β

----------


## jimnaf

Όλα όσα εφαρμόζει  η εκάστοτε  Ελληνική; κυβέρνηση κατά την γνώμη μου είναι εκ του πονηρού ως συνήθως.

Τίποτα δεν αφήνουν στην τύχη , γιατί να αφήσουν τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, είναι και αυτοί μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που πρέπει να τελούν υπό ομηρία.

Μάθαμε  ποιά ότι οι νόμοι δεν έχουν μια ερμηνεία γιατί δεν είναι σαφείς και ξεκάθαροι αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται ανάλογαμε τα κέφια .

Τελευταία  και με παρότρυνση μου έχουμε έτοιμους για εξετάσεις δέκα νέα παιδιά εδώ στην Αργολίδα.

Ένα εξ αυτών τυχαίνει να είναι γαμπρός  μου, καθόμαστε μαζί και τον βοηθώ στο διάβασμα.

Έχει  πάρει την SY και ήθελε να πάει για SV  αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν δεν επέμενα θα τα είχε παρατήσει αφού  συχνά  με ρωτά τι θα του χρειαστούν 

Οι λογικές πύλες , 
Το probe ενός παλμογράφου, 
Οι αντιστάσεις VDR, 
Το φίλτρο SAW, 
 Ο ταλαντωτής τύπου VCO , 
AND,
NAND,
OR,
XOR,
και σκατά στα μούτρα τους.

----------


## matthew

Πάντως το σύστημα αδειοδότησης εδώ στην Ελλάδα είναι πιο χαλαρό σχετικά με άλλες χώρες. Πχ μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει κατευθείαν για την κατηγορία 1 χωρίς να έχει αποκτήσει πρώτα την εισαγωγικού επιπέδου. Σε άλλες χώρες όπως πχ στις ΗΠΑ πρέπει να ξεκινήσει υποχρεωτικά από την μικρότερη άδεια και σταδιακά να πάει στην μεγαλύτερη. http://www.arrl.org/getting-licensed

----------


## Dragonborn

> Όλα όσα εφαρμόζει  η εκάστοτε  Ελληνική; κυβέρνηση κατά την γνώμη μου είναι εκ του πονηρού ως συνήθως. Τίποτα δεν αφήνουν στην τύχη , γιατί να αφήσουν τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, είναι και αυτοί μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που πρέπει να τελούν υπό ομηρία. Μάθαμε  ποιά ότι οι νόμοι δεν έχουν μια ερμηνεία γιατί δεν είναι σαφείς και ξεκάθαροι αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται ανάλογαμε τα κέφια.



Εν μέρει έχεις δίκιο. Πρώτο μέλημα κάθε πολιτικού, κάθε συνδικαλιστή και της πλειοψηφίας των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων είναι η ομηρία και καταπίεση των πολιτών ώστε να διασφαλίζουν τα προνομιά τους.

Όμως υπάρχουν και άλλες αιτίες:

1. Βασικό γνώρισμα κάθε πολιτικού, κάθε συνδικαλιστή και κάθε δημοσίου υπαλλήλου είναι η άγνοια. Ακόμα και πτυχιούχοι με μεταπτυχιακά ζούν στην κοσμάρα τους.

2. Δεύτερη αιτία είναι το αποτελεσματικό lobbying ομάδων συμφερόντων. Στην περίπτωση αυτή η ομάδα πίεσης ήταν η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών. Αυτοί διαχρονικά προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν τον ραδιοερασιτεχνικσμό κλειστό μόνο για τους προνομιούχους. Οι ανόητοι όροι (συχνότητες, κεραίες των SY κλπ) είναι αποτέλεσμα των δικών τους πιέσεων. Οι ίδιοι προσπάθησαν (ευτυχώς δεν τα κατάφεραν) να παρεμποδίσουν την απελευθέρωση του CB.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όλα όσα εφαρμόζει  η εκάστοτε  Ελληνική; κυβέρνηση κατά την γνώμη μου είναι εκ του πονηρού ως συνήθως.
> 
> Τίποτα δεν αφήνουν στην τύχη , γιατί να αφήσουν τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, είναι και αυτοί μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που πρέπει να τελούν υπό ομηρία.
> 
> Μάθαμε  ποιά ότι οι νόμοι δεν έχουν μια ερμηνεία γιατί δεν είναι σαφείς και ξεκάθαροι αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται ανάλογαμε τα κέφια .
> 
> Τελευταία  και με παρότρυνση μου έχουμε έτοιμους για εξετάσεις δέκα νέα παιδιά εδώ στην Αργολίδα.
> 
> Ένα εξ αυτών τυχαίνει να είναι γαμπρός  μου, καθόμαστε μαζί και τον βοηθώ στο διάβασμα.
> ...



Δημήτρη,μια ερώτηση που αφορά παλμογράφο πρέπει να είναι λάθος....θα την ανεβάσω!!
Διαβάζω για SV(ένας από τους 10...) και ανεφέρω το εξής:πως είναι δυνατόν ένας εξεταζόμενος αν δεν έχει γνώσεις πως θα κατανοήσει να απαντήσει τις ερωτήσεις που αφορούν τα db;

----------


## jimnaf

> Δημήτρη,μια ερώτηση που αφορά παλμογράφο πρέπει να είναι λάθος....θα την ανεβάσω!!
> Διαβάζω για SV(ένας από τους 10...) και ανεφέρω το εξής:πως είναι δυνατόν ένας εξεταζόμενος αν δεν έχει γνώσεις πως θα κατανοήσει να απαντήσει τις ερωτήσεις που αφορούν τα db;



Κώστα το  μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ερωτήσεων είναι σωστό , όπως και για τα db  αυτά που 

ζητούν είναι απλά αρκεί να ρωτήσεις η να ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο.

Αλλά είναι  κάτι πράγματα που ζητούν που σε κάνουν να αναρωτιέσαι αν δίνεις εξετάσεις 

για *ραδιοερασιτέχνης η* *ραδιοτεχνίτης*.

----------


## MacGyver

Ο ραδιορεσιτεχνισμός ξεκίνησε και απευθύνθηκε σε σχετικούς με την ηλεκτροτεχνία. Εξ αρχής τα μηχανήματα ήταν κατά το πλείστον ιδιοκατασκευές η επιδέχονταν επεμβάσεις και πειραματισμούς. Αυτή εξάλλου είναι και η βασική του αρχή, ο πειραματισμός και η έρευνα.
Για τους υπόλοιπους που θέλουν να αγοράσουν ένα κλειστό κουτί με πέντε κουμπιά που δεν ξέρουν τι κάνουν καθώς και μία έτοιμη κεραία που θα τους τη συνδέσει ο ηλεκτρολόγος η ο γείτονας για να φλυαρούν όλη μέρα, υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν τα CB.
Και επειδή τους δυσκολεύουν αυτές οι γνώσεις, αντί να ζητούν να ισοπεδωθεί το αντικείμενο στα μέτρα τους, να προσπαθήσουν να το φτάσουν, διαβάζοντας.

----------

Ακρίτας (25-03-17), 

Dragonborn (18-04-17)

----------


## Dragonborn

Η πραγματικότητα είναι ακόμα πιο περίπλοκη: οι ιδιοκατασκευές των ραδιοερασιτεχνών εξαιρούνται από την εφαρμογή της Οδηγίας 2014/53/EU (και της προηγούμενης 1999/5/EC), που προβλέπει σύνταξη τεχνικού φακέλου και δοκιμές και καλύπτει όλες της κατηγορίες ραδιοσυσκευών. Επομένως απαιτείται ένα επαρκές επίπεδο γνώσεων τόσο σε εύρος όσο και σε βάθος.

----------


## matthew

Χρόνια πολλά για το Πάσχα αλλά και για τη σημερινή μέρα! Στις 18 Απριλίου του 1925 ιδρύθηκε στο Παρίσι η Παγκόσμια Ομοσπονδία Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (IARU) και γι' αυτό η 18η Απριλίου έχει καθιερωθεί ως παγκόσμια ημέρα του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού!  :Thumbup1: 
http://www.iaru.org/world-amateur-radio-day.html

----------

Dragonborn (18-04-17)

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

April 21-28, 2017

----------


## antonis_p

*SX2ISS

**The 1st ARISS school contact with a ROSCOSMOS Cosmonaut.*
LIVE STREAMING 10:00 UTC: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/zL3AJKSYX6D

https://www.qrz.com/db/SX2ISS

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

Είναι ήδη στον αέρα: 14018.0  9M2/IK2PFL  02-May-2017 1612Z  599 QSX 14.019            <EA4KI>
 14017.8  9M2/IK2PFL  02-May-2017 1618Z  tnx qso ciai , up         <IZ4ISC>
 14018.0  9M2/IK2PFL  02-May-2017 1624Z  UP1.4 Luca CQing/Nice/Str <YU7OK>
 14018.0  9M2/IK2PFL  02-May-2017 1643Z  strong sig. in CRO..best  <9A9XX>
 10116.0  9M2/IK2PFL  02-May-2017 1704Z  sri   :Smile:                    <SP3HYK>
 10116.0  9M2/IK2PFL  02-May-2017 1724Z  up fb sign                <IZ8FWN>
 10115.9  9M2/IK2PFL  02-May-2017 1730Z  tnx qso.                  <UA6CT>
*
9M2/IK2PFL Langkawi Island*



Luca, IK2PFL will be active from Langkawi Island, IOTA AS - 058, 6 - 8 May 2017 as 9M2/IK2PFL.
He will operate on HF Bands.

----------


## antonis_p

Τί παίζεται με το "Donetsk People's Republic"?

D1AZ & D1WW στον αέρα. Στις σχετικές σελίδες δεν υπάρχουν τα διακριτικά κλήσης.

----------


## antonis_p

*A7/MW0BRO Qatar*

Martin MW0BRO will be active from Qatar 4 to 18 May 2017 as A7/MW0BRO.
Working on 40 - 10m in CW.
QSL via home call direct, eQSL.

----------


## antonis_p

Period: 2-10 may 2017.
Equipment: Icom IC-706, LDG ATU and simple antennas (G5RV and/or DunaX multiband vertical).
Operation: CW only, no announced hours or frequencies.

----------


## SV1GRN

Σήμερα δεν βγήκε καθόλου κάνει και διακοπές φυσικά ο άνθρωπος

----------


## antonis_p

> Σήμερα δεν βγήκε καθόλου κάνει και διακοπές φυσικά ο άνθρωπος



Τρώει παντόφλα! Και μόνο 20μ βγαίνει.

----------


## antonis_p

> Σήμερα δεν βγήκε καθόλου κάνει και διακοπές φυσικά ο άνθρωπος



Μας έχει προϊδεάσει εξάλλου:





> Operation: CW only, free time dependent and XYL dependent.



14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1734Z  AF-024                    <UT5ZC>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1737Z  iso tu Ivan               <IZ5CMI>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1744Z                            <PA3WB>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1747Z  SPLIT 1 UP                <EA8KC>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1751Z  Up1                       <RZ3DCJ>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1752Z  up 1.1 tnx cw qso. vy 73  <SP3AMZ>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1752Z  UP 1.1 Tnx CW QSO. Vy 73  <SP3AMZ>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1755Z                            <IZ7XMY>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1807Z  73                        <F4CUO>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1812Z  UP1 TNX 73!               <SP3TLJ>
 14028.0  S79J        05-May-2017 1816Z  QSX 14029.30 CW           <S53V>

----------


## antonis_p

*VU4YC Andaman Islands*

​9V1YC and VU2CDP will be active from Andaman Islands until 11 May 2017 as VU4YC.
They will operate on 80 - 10m CW, SSB.
QSL via W5UE.

----------


## antonis_p

E31A & E39DI
To be conducted by Zorro JH1AJT and his team in Asmara/State of Eritrea from May 19 through 29, 2017.
Team : JH1AJT Zorro, DJ9ZB Franz, E21EIC Champ, RA9USU Dima
Operation : 160m β 10m CW, SSB, RTTY
QSL : JH1AJT

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*50 MHz Dipole Antenna Made from Crutches*

----------


## antonis_p

Είδα το παρακάτω V/U που ίσως ενδιαφέρει όσους χρησιμοποιούν baofeng και παρεμφερή.
Σαν εταιρία είναι καλή και γνωστή, ο πομποδέκτης έχει και αυτός ραδιόφωνο, φορτίζει από τον κοινό φορτιστή USB!

https://www.banggood.com/XIAOMI-MIJI...rmmds=category

----------


## SV1GRN

Καλημέρα καλό μήνα σε όλους. Μέχρι τώρα φαντάζομαι έχουν πουληθεί πάρα πολλά vhf τόσο κινέζικα όσο και των άλλων εταιριών. Στους επαναλήπτες όμως δεν ακούγεται κίνηση, μάλλον μειώνεται.

----------


## kioan

Πιστεύω ότι όσοι τα αγοράζουν τα χρησιμοποιούν για επικοινωνίες εκτός ραδιοερασιτεχνικών ζωνών.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Πιστεύω ότι όσοι τα αγοράζουν τα χρησιμοποιούν για επικοινωνίες εκτός ραδιοερασιτεχνικών ζωνών.



Είναι επίσημο με βούλα από την ΕΕΤΤ: *Με γειά, καλοφόρετη...*  (από το blog του Διομήδη).


*

*

----------


## john_b

> Πιστεύω ότι όσοι τα αγοράζουν τα χρησιμοποιούν για επικοινωνίες εκτός ραδιοερασιτεχνικών ζωνών.



Βάλε και τους λοποδύτες που ακούς την αστυνομία για να φεύγουν πριν τους πιάσουν. Λέτε ότι είναι λίγοι;

----------


## kioan

Το είχα δει το έγγραφο και ομολογώ πως έβαλα τα γέλια. 
Το θεωρώ πολύ ξεφτίλα να έχεις κρατικά όργανα ελέγχου ραδιοφάσματος, εξοπλισμένα με σταθερούς και κινητούς σταθμούς ελέγχου και να κινητοποιούνται για κάτι που ο κόσμος το 'χε τούμπανο μόνο κατόπιν καταγγελίας από ξένο κράτος.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikknikk4

αγοραζουν V/U  και εκπεμπουν  βραχεα ?

----------


## nikknikk4

> Καλημέρα καλό μήνα σε όλους. Μέχρι τώρα φαντάζομαι έχουν πουληθεί πάρα πολλά vhf τόσο κινέζικα όσο και των άλλων εταιριών. *Στους επαναλήπτες όμως δεν ακούγεται κίνηση, μάλλον μειώνεται*.



ευτυχως ισως ετσι οι επαναληπτες χρησιμοποιηθουν για *το σκοπο που εγκατασταθηκαν* και οχι για να 

ανταλασονται "συνταγες μαγειρικης"

να κανουν παρεα στα ταξιδια ...ετσι για να περνα η ωρα...

και να δινουν κοντρολ ο ενας στον αλλο ...ποσες μοναδες- μπαρακια  ακουγεται και πολλα αλλα ...!

----------


## kioan

> αγοραζουν V/U  και εκπεμπουν  βραχεα ?



Φαντάζομαι δεν ρωτάς σοβαρά για να περιμένεις σοβαρή απάντηση και ελπίζω πως δε θεωρείς ότι όσοι γράψαμε εδώ πιστεύουμε πως ένα V/U μπορεί να κάνει παρεμβολές στα βραχέα των Ρώσων. Ε;

----------


## nikknikk4

μα η απαντηση για τα V/U  δοθηκε  για τα βραχέα   :Cursing:

----------


## antonis_p

> Καλημέρα καλό μήνα σε όλους. Μέχρι τώρα φαντάζομαι έχουν πουληθεί πάρα πολλά vhf τόσο κινέζικα όσο και των άλλων εταιριών. Στους επαναλήπτες όμως δεν ακούγεται κίνηση, μάλλον μειώνεται.



Ούτε στους επαναλήπτες υπάρχει δραστηριότητα, ούτε simplex. Δεν ξέρω που έχουν πάει όλοι αυτοί οι χιλιάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
Τουλάχιστον από τους νέους θα περίμενε κάποιος μία εντονότερη παρουσία.
Τί διάολο παίρνουν τις άδειες; Βλέπω πως τα διακριτικά κλήσης έχουν φτάσει στο "r##"!

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ούτε στους επαναλήπτες υπάρχει δραστηριότητα, ούτε simplex. Δεν ξέρω που έχουν πάει όλοι αυτοί οι χιλιάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες.



Αυτήν την απορία είχε κάποιος που επισκέπτεται τακτικά πόλη της Πελοποννήσου με μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική ιστορία. Η απορία του λύθηκε όταν συντόνισε στο 146-147, εκεί ανακάλυψε αδειούχους και μη σε πηγαδάκια simplex, links από τα UHF και συνεχή δραστηριότητα.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ούτε στους επαναλήπτες υπάρχει δραστηριότητα, ούτε simplex. Δεν ξέρω που έχουν πάει όλοι αυτοί οι χιλιάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
> Τουλάχιστον από τους νέους θα περίμενε κάποιος μία εντονότερη παρουσία.
> Τί διάολο παίρνουν τις άδειες; Βλέπω πως τα διακριτικά κλήσης έχουν φτάσει στο "r##"!



πιθανον να  εχουν καταλαβει   ποια ειναι η *σωστη χρηση* του ασυρματου  ωστε αποφασισαν να τον *χρησιμοποιουν σωστα*


μεχρι και περιγραφη ιατρικης εξετασης εχουμε ακουσει ...!



τα simplex καφενεια για *εντελως ασχετα*  θεματα *δεν ειναι* ραδιοερασιτεχνισμος.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αυτήν την απορία είχε κάποιος που επισκέπτεται τακτικά πόλη της Πελοποννήσου με* μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική ιστορία.* Η απορία του λύθηκε όταν *συντόνισε στο 146-147*, εκεί ανακάλυψε αδειούχους και μη σε πηγαδάκια simplex, links από τα UHF και συνεχή δραστηριότητα.



  με μεγαλη *ραδιοερασιτεχνικη* ιστορια  ...*αρα ειναι αδειουχος
*
και συντονιζει εκτος μπαντας ?

----------


## kioan

> με μεγαλη *ραδιοερασιτεχνικη* ιστορια  ...*αρα ειναι αδειουχος
> *
> και συντονιζει εκτος μπαντας ?



Μην κοροϊδευόμαστε... Ο δικός σου δέκτης είναι σφραγισμένος και συντονίζει μόνο σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες;

Ακρόαση μπορεί να κάνει, αρκεί να μην εκπέμπει εκτός μπάντας και να μην μεταφέρει σε τρίτους ότι τυχόν ακούσει σε συχνότητες άλλων υπηρεσιών.

----------


## antonis_p

> πιθανον να  εχουν καταλαβει   ποια ειναι η *σωστη χρηση* του ασυρματου  ωστε αποφασισαν να τον *χρησιμοποιουν σωστα*
> 
> 
> μεχρι και περιγραφη ιατρικης εξετασης εχουμε ακουσει ...!
> 
> 
> 
> τα simplex καφενεια για *εντελως ασχετα*  θεματα *δεν ειναι* ραδιοερασιτεχνισμος.



Σύμφωνοι. Αλλά και να είναι νεκρή η μπάντα μέσα στην Αττική, δεν είναι μία κατάσταση που εμπνέει αισιοδοξία.

Εν τω μεταξύ ο γιος μου έχει βάλει τα ακουστικά του κινητού του *στο χειριστήριο του play station*
και μιλά με κάποιον φίλο του ενώ παίζουν Fifa, και εγώ ψάχνω ψύλλους στα άχυρα
και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει ψυχή στα VHF. Μόνο από σφάλμα κάποιοι από τις νέες γενιές θα βρουν ενδιαφέρον να επικοινωνήσουν στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές μπάντες.

----------


## kioan

Αρχικά απορείς πως μπορεί ένας αδειούχος να κάνει ακρόαση εκτός μπάντας:




> με μεγαλη *ραδιοερασιτεχνικη* ιστορια  ...*αρα ειναι αδειουχος* και συντονιζει εκτος μπαντας ?



Και αμέσως μετά παραπέμπεις σε ένα post που συμφωνεί με αυτό που σου απάντησα κι εγώ, πως η κατοχή από έναν ραδιοερασιτέχνη μηχανήματος που συντονίζει και εκτός μπάντας δεν είναι αδίκημα




> για να μην τα ξαναγραφω σε παραπεμπω
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post817395




 :Huh:   :Blink:   :Confused1:

----------


## nikknikk4

σιγουρα το νετ ειναι μια εναλλακτικη  επικοινωνια 

την οποια την χρησιμοποιουμε κ εμεις

πιστευω το τοπιο θα ξεκαθαρισει συνομα με τις νεες και τις παλιες τεχνολογιες θα γινει και ενα "παντρεμα" αυτων οποιες κ αν ειναι ...αυτες και ετσι θα εχουμε μια καλυτερη εξελιξη.

μην ξεχνας οτι πριν απο καποια -καποιες δεκατιες ηταν λιγοι αριθμητικα αυτοι που μπορουσαν να εχουν *προσβαση* σ ολο αυτο

εγω ειμαι αισιοδοξος.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Μην κοροϊδευόμαστε... Ο δικός σου δέκτης είναι σφραγισμένος και *συντονίζει μόνο σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες;*
> 
> Ακρόαση μπορεί να κάνει, αρκεί να μην εκπέμπει εκτός μπάντας και να μην μεταφέρει σε τρίτους ότι τυχόν ακούσει σε συχνότητες άλλων υπηρεσιών.



o  δικος μου πομποδεκτης
ΝΑΙ

----------


## nikknikk4

> Μην κοροϊδευόμαστε... Ο δικός σου δέκτης είναι σφραγισμένος και συντονίζει μόνο σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες;
> 
> Ακρόαση μπορεί να κάνει, αρκεί να μην εκπέμπει εκτός μπάντας *και να μην μεταφέρει σε τρίτους* ότι τυχόν ακούσει σε συχνότητες άλλων υπηρεσιών.



ηδη το εχει  μεταφερει.

αλλα ας μεινουμε επι της ουσιας.

----------


## antonis_p

> σιγουρα το νετ ειναι μια εναλλακτικη  επικοινωνια 
> 
> την οποια την χρησιμοποιουμε κ εμεις
> 
> πιστευω το τοπιο θα ξεκαθαρισει συνομα με τις νεες και τις παλιες τεχνολογιες θα γινει και ενα "παντρεμα" αυτων οποιες κ αν ειναι ...αυτες και ετσι θα εχουμε μια καλυτερη εξελιξη.
> 
> μην ξεχνας οτι πριν απο καποια -καποιες δεκατιες ηταν λιγοι αριθμητικα αυτοι που μπορουσαν να εχουν *προσβαση* σ ολο αυτο
> 
> εγω ειμαι αισιοδοξος.



Μεταξύ '95-'00 γίνονταν ο χαμός στα VHF/UHF. Ιδρύονταν τοπικοί σύλλογοι που η μόνη τους δραστηριότητα ήταν η εγκατάσταση επαναληπτών.
(Τότε αντίστοιχα γίνονταν χαμός και στο CB)
Βέβαια τότε δεν υπήρχε ADSL. Ίσως αυτή να είναι η λεπτομέρεια που έκανε τη διαφορά.
Μετά από το 2000 δεν είχα καμία σχέση με αυτές τις μπάντες. Σήμερα παρατηρώ την κατάσταση που ανέφερα.
Δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να ενδιαφερθεί ξανά ο κόσμος.
Κάπου άκουσα για τα DMR, πως εκεί υπάρχει κάποια δραστηριότητα. Δεν έχω προσωπική εικόνα.
Ίσως αυτοί που πριν 5 χρόνια ήταν στο echolink, σήμερα να πέρασαν στο DMR.

Ίσως το πρόβλημα της συρρίκνωσης του ραδιοερασιτεχνικού πληθυσμού να μην αφορά μόνο εμάς
http://www.arrl.org/news/report-amat...g-in-australia
Στο Friedrichhafen έμαθα πως πλέον λειτουργεί μία αίθουσα λιγότερο.
Σε όσα clubs επισκέφτηκα στην Ευρώπη, συνάντησα περισσότερους μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
Παρόλο που μέχρι το 2000 ξέραμε το SSB, το CW, το RTTY, άντε και το ... Packet
και από τότε μέχρι σήμερα μάθαμε πολλαπλάσια modes,
δεν είδα να τονώνεται το ενδιαφέρον.
Απλοποιήθηκαν οι εξετάσεις σε όλο τον κόσμο, απλοποιήθηκε η διαδικασία αγοράς ασύρματων συσκευών στην χώρα μας,
γέμισαν οι συχνότητες με επαναλήπτες, απλοποιήθηκε το QSLing, τα μηχανήματα πλέον τα κάνουν όλα οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις περισσότερα από ένα,
αυτά έχουν γίνει πολύ φτηνά - ακούς με 20€ και μιλάς με baofeng των 25€ (οκ, δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός αυτό) -
οι σύλλογοι είναι πιο φιλικοί και δεν υπάρχει ο ελιτισμός που επικαλούνταν παλιότερα,
η νομοθεσία είναι πλέον ευνοϊκή για τον εξοπλισμό μας στις ταράτσες κλπ κλπ So what? Όλο και λιγότεροι στον αέρα.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Μεταξύ '95-'00 γίνονταν ο χαμός στα VHF/UHF. Ιδρύονταν τοπικοί σύλλογοι που η μόνη τους δραστηριότητα ήταν η εγκατάσταση επαναληπτών.
> (Τότε αντίστοιχα γίνονταν χαμός και στο CB)
> Βέβαια τότε δεν υπήρχε ADSL. Ίσως αυτή να είναι η λεπτομέρεια που έκανε τη διαφορά.
> Μετά από το 2000 δεν είχα καμία σχέση με αυτές τις μπάντες. Σήμερα παρατηρώ την κατάσταση που ανέφερα.
> Δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να ενδιαφερθεί ξανά ο κόσμος.
> Κάπου άκουσα για τα DMR, πως εκεί υπάρχει κάποια δραστηριότητα. Δεν έχω προσωπική εικόνα.
> Ίσως αυτοί που πριν 5 χρόνια ήταν στο echolink, σήμερα να πέρασαν στο DMR.
> 
> Ίσως το πρόβλημα της συρρίκνωσης του ραδιοερασιτεχνικού πληθυσμού να μην αφορά μόνο εμάς
> ...



ειναι πολλα τα ερωτηματα  σε καποια απ αυτα   νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν καποιες απαντησεις

τα λεμε παλι αυριο 
73!

----------


## Dragonborn

> με μεγαλη *ραδιοερασιτεχνικη* ιστορια  ...*αρα ειναι αδειουχος
> *
> και συντονιζει εκτος μπαντας ?



Η μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική ιστορία αναφέρεται στην πόλη...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Μεταξύ '95-'00 γίνονταν ο χαμός στα VHF/UHF.  Ιδρύονταν τοπικοί σύλλογοι που η μόνη τους δραστηριότητα ήταν η  εγκατάσταση επαναληπτών.



Άκουσα κάποιον να λέει ότι ήταν μια ιδιότυπη παρτίδα σκάκι με πολλούς παίκτες. Όποιος έπιανε πρώτος τις καλές θέσεις και έστηνε επαναλήπτες, θα προσείλκυε περισσότερα τοπικά μέλη και θα κυριαρχούσε στον χώρο. Μάλιστα η Ε.Ε.Ρ. είχε πειθαναγκάσει μικρούς τοπικούς συλλόγους να της παραχωρήσουν τους επαναλήπτες τους. Σήμερα ακόμα και η Ε.Ε.Ρ. τους εγκαταλείπει σταδιακά, λόγω οικονομικής αδυναμίας και έλλειψης προσωπικού, όπως έγινε με τον επαναλήπτη της Ικαρίας. 

Βασικά διαφωνώ με τον όρο "σκάκι", το παιχνίδι εκείνης της εποχής μοιάζει περισσότερο με το "Monopoly".





> Εν τω μεταξύ ο γιος μου έχει βάλει τα ακουστικά του κινητού του *στο χειριστήριο του play station*
> και μιλά με κάποιον φίλο του ενώ παίζουν Fifa, και εγώ ψάχνω ψύλλους στα άχυρα
> και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει ψυχή στα VHF. Μόνο από σφάλμα κάποιοι από τις νέες γενιές θα βρουν ενδιαφέρον να επικοινωνήσουν στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές μπάντες.



Δεν είσαι ο μόνος που το διαπιστώνει. Κάτι ανάλογο δήλωσε και ο πρόεδρος της IARU στην διάσκεψη της Region 1.

*IARU President: Traditional Aspects of Ham Radio May Not Be Attractive to Newcomers*

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αυτήν την απορία είχε κάποιος που επισκέπτεται τακτικά πόλη της Πελοποννήσου με μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική ιστορία. Η απορία του λύθηκε όταν συντόνισε στο 146-147, εκεί ανακάλυψε αδειούχους και μη σε πηγαδάκια simplex, links από τα UHF και συνεχή δραστηριότητα.








> Η μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική ιστορία αναφέρεται στην πόλη...





ειναι αδειουχος σουλατσαδορος συχνοτητων η "θολος" σουλατσαδορος   και εχει αποριες ?

----------


## nikknikk4

*Dragonborn*
αυτο με τα συνεχη και επαναλαμβανομενα  *Thumbs Down*  καλο ειναι να το κοιταξεις γιατι εχεις ξεφυγει.

----------


## koala_

> Ούτε στους επαναλήπτες υπάρχει δραστηριότητα, ούτε simplex. Δεν ξέρω που έχουν πάει όλοι αυτοί οι χιλιάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
> Τουλάχιστον από τους νέους θα περίμενε κάποιος μία εντονότερη παρουσία.
> Τί διάολο παίρνουν τις άδειες; Βλέπω πως τα διακριτικά κλήσης έχουν φτάσει στο "r##"!



Στο Sχχ έχουμε φτάσει!

73 de SV1SAV!

----------


## antonis_p

The president of the IARU, Tim Ellam, VE6SH/G4HUA, declared the end of traditional amateur radio at the Landshut/Germany meeting of IARU Region 1 when he said the following:
"...Our ambition should be to embrace these individuals in their activities and accept that some of the more traditional aspects of the hobby will hold little interest to them, and indeed may no longer be relevant,” he continued. “That is not to say that some are not enthused with what we all hold as the core of our hobby, such as contesting or operating generally. I fear, though, that we need to look at what will attract the new generations to Amateur Radio and make sure we promote Amateur Radio as meeting their needs, rather than promoting the historical view of what Amateur Radio has to offer..."
That is one more crazy idea of an IARU elite member. It proves furthermore, that no active radio amateurs are at the top of IARU but "amateur radio politicians" who intend to only make a soup to their tastes. It's true: most western IARU member clubs suffer from a significant lost of former members who were not willing to finance crazy ideas. I do not see why we should renounce our traditional skills as radio amateurs, the knowledge about our origins, our traditions and values, only because IARU member clubs today need more money than ever before. As a first result, the IARU Region 1 and Region 2 recently had cut 10 kHz from the CW portion of the 80m and 30m bands because there would allegedly be a need for digimode frequencies. That is simply not true. It's all about a transformation of amateur radio and the abolishing of our traditions and values by people at the top of IARU, who have no idea about ham radio.
DL6ZB

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δηλαδή, με λίγα λόγια, και ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός ακολουθεί το μοντέλο της αγοράς: "δημιουργούμε τεχνητά νέες ανάγκες  για να πουλήσουμε νέα άχρηστα προϊόντα".

----------


## Dragonborn

Αυτό δεν είναι καινούργιο. 

Αναρωτήθηκες γιατί η Ουαλία και τα Δωδεκάνησα είναι ξεχωριστές ραδιοχώρες? Πως φτάσαμε τις 340 ραδιοχώρες? Πως ξαφνικά, εκεί που τα είχαμε δουλέψει όλα, ξεφύτρωσε το DXCC Marathon και το DXCC Challenge? 

Μα... φυσικά... με lobbying των κατασκευαστών πομποδεκτών και κεραιών.

----------


## john_b

Και θα αυξηθούν, το πολιτικό σχέδιο είναι ο διαμελισμός των χωρών σε μικρότερες. Εν καιρό.

Εν το μεταξύ, όλα καλά, όλα ανθηρά:

CONTACT.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.forumradioamatori.it/down...ioutility.html

----------

matthew (11-10-17)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Και θα αυξηθούν, το πολιτικό σχέδιο είναι ο διαμελισμός των χωρών σε μικρότερες. Εν καιρό.



Υπάρχει ένας λόγος που εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια ονομάζονται πλέον entities και όχι countries. Αυτός είναι για να αποφεύγονται ατέρμονες πολιτικολογίες (π.χ. η ARRL αναγνώρισε την Παλαιστίνη ή την Τουρκική Δημοκρατία Βόρειας Κύπρου) καθώς και θεωρίες συνομωσίας σαν αυτή που ξεφούρνισες. Πάντως οι πολιτικοί φίλοι σου  φαίνεται να υποστηρίζουν τον διαμελισμό της Ισπανίας.

----------


## john_b

Προφανώς βλέπεις τηλεόραση κάτι που έχω να κάνω χρόνια. Οπότε σε καταλαβαίνω, δεν μπορείς  να δεις τίποτε πέρα απ ότι σου σερβίρουν. 
Θα ήταν πολιτικοί φίλοι μου αν μας είχαν βγάλει από την Ευρώπη. Αυτή τη στιγμή τους βλέπω ως το μικρότερο κακό  σε σχέση με τους καρακλεφταρέους.
Οι οντότητες θα ακολουθήσουν τις πολιτικές εξελίξεις,  αυτό ήταν που είπα.

----------


## matthew

http://www.arrl.org/news/new-10-ghz-...rld-record-set
http://ok2kkw.com/next/vk7mo_wa3lbo_10g_2017.pdf
 :Cool:

----------


## john_b

Αλήθεια, αφού δεν υπάρχει πολιτική πίσω από τις οντότητες, γιατί κάνουμε επαφές με κόσοβο και το lotw μας λέει ότι δεν είναι οντότητα;

----------


## SV1GRN

ΗARRL έχει τις δικές τηςδιαδικασίες με τις οποίες εντάσει /απεντάσει οντότητες πχ
http://www.arrl.org/news/midway-and-...-dxcc-entities


προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να προσθέσουν και το κριτήριο της ραδιοερασιτεχνική ςδραστηριότητας.  Πχ  μια οντότητα που για πάνω από 5 ή 10 χρόνια δεν έχει δραστηριότητα, δεν χορηγεί άδειες κλπ.Ή τι νόημα έχει ένα σύμπλεγμα βράχων από την άλλη να αποτελεί οντότητα; Μπορε ίκανείς να πει πολλά αλλά ας μην δίνουμε υπερβολική αξία στα οποιαδήποτε dxcc.
Θαέλεγα ότι όροι συμμετοχής χρειάζονταικάποιο εκσυγχρονισμό πχ νέες κατηγορίες:
QRO++100W
QROμέχρι 100W
QRPμέχρι 5W
Διότι είναι άλλο να κάνεις 100 ραδιοχώρες με 1000W,άλλο με 100W κι άλλο με 5W. Ένα άλλο αλαλούμ είναι η ύπαρξη συναδέλφων που υπερβαίνουν το ανώτατο όρο ισχύος εκπομπής της χώρας τους. Πχ αν σε μια χώρα ανώτατο όριο εκπομπής είναι τα 500W όπως στη δική μας περίπτωση, κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να ξεπερνιέται σύμφωνα με τις αρχές του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού που λέμε όλοι ότι μας διέπουν. Όμως άλλες χώρες έχουν άλλα όρια και έτσι δημιουργείται αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ συναδέλφων από χώρα σε χώρα. Στην πραγματικότητα ο κάθε ραδιοερασιτέχνης βάση του ημερολογίου του γνωρίζει προσωπικά τις λεπτομέρειες βάση των οποίων έχει συγκεντρώσει της ραδιοχώρες του και κατά πόσο αυτές βρίσκονται σε εναρμόνιση με της αρχές του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού.
Όσο μεγαλώνω αρχίζω να μην ικανοποιούμε από την κατηγοριοποίηση βάση dxcc που έχει καθιερωθεί. Αυτές οι σκέψεις όμως φαίνεται να μην απασχολούν την ARRLή / και την IARU*. Οπότε κάποιοι μπορούμε να ασχολούμαστε με την ευχαρίστηση του κάνω qso παρά με το παίρνω βραβεία.




*Η IARUδεν χρειάζεται να ασχολείται με τους ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς διαγωνισμούς κλπ., θα μπορούσε όμως να συστήνει στις χώρες μέλη της (αγνοώ αν το έχει κάνει) να διατηρούν ίσα επίπεδα ανώτερης ισχύος εκπομπής.

----------


## antonis_p

Δίνουμε περισσότερη σημασία στην ARRL από όσο πρέπει.
Δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από την εθνική ένωση μία (μεγάλης) χώρας. Μέχρι εκεί.
Όπως είναι η ARI, η DARC ή η ΕΕΡ.

Προφανώς έχει περισσότερα μέλη, καλύτερα οικονομικά, καλύτερες εκδόσεις αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
Το οτι κάποιοι ενδιαφέρονται για να βραβεία της συγκεκριμένης ένωσης περισσότερο από τα βραβεία κάποιου άλλου αντίστοιχου θεσμού
δεν την κάνει "ομοσπονδία" των εθνικών ενώσεων  :Wink:  ή κάτι περισσότερο! Αυτό είναι η IARU.

Οι βράχοι στους οποίους μπορεί όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ανέβει και να εκπέμψει, καλά κάνουν και είναι ενεργές entities.
Υπάρχουν άλλες όμως που δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να "ενεργοποιηθούν". Αυτές δεν έχει νόημα να υπάρχουν σε οποιαδήποτε λίστα.

----------


## antonis_p

Worked All Germany contest:

2017-10-22.jpg

----------


## Dragonborn

> Αλήθεια, αφού δεν υπάρχει πολιτική πίσω από τις οντότητες, γιατί κάνουμε επαφές με κόσοβο και το lotw μας λέει ότι δεν είναι οντότητα;



Οι σημερινοί κανόνες της ARRL για νέες οντότητες (entities) είναι ότι πρέπει είτε να είναι μέλη του ΟΗΕ ή να έχει χορηγηθεί prefix από την ITU. Το Κόσοβο δεν είναι μέλος του ΟΗΕ ούτε έχει prefix από την ITU, το Z6 είναι αυθαίρετο. Η ARRL δέχεται τρομερές πιέσεις να αναγνωρίσει το Κόσοβο από διάφορα lobbies (από τον Λευκό Οίκο μέχρι τον OH2BH), αλλά μέχρι στιγμής έχει μείνει σταθερή και αμετακίνητη στους κανόνες της, αφήνοντας το πολιτικό θέμα στον ΟΗΕ, γιατί ξέρει ότι αν αρχίσει τις εξαιρέσεις δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός. Το περιοδικό CQ αντίθετα αναγνωρίζει το Κόσοβο και αυτό είναι multiplier στους διαγωνισμούς που οργανώνει. 

Από όσο θυμάμαι η μόνη περίπτωση entity που έχει prefix χωρίς να είναι στον ΟΗΕ είναι η Παλαιστίνη, είχαν πάρει το E4 σε συνεννόηση ITU-ICAO για να νηολογήσουν το αεροπλάνο του Αραφάτ.

Παλιά, πριν ξεκαθαρίσουν οι κανόνες, αναγνώριζαν σαν ραδιοχώρα (DXCC country) οτιδήποτε, π.χ. Ουαλία, Κορσική, Ιππότες Μάλτας.

----------


## SV1GRN

Αυτός ο Φινλανδός που ανέφερες ποιος είναι και τι ρόλο παίζει; Στο qrz.com δεν αναφέρεται καν.

----------


## Dragonborn

Τυπογραφικό λάθος, Martii Laine OH2BH. Μη μου πεις ότι δεν τον ξέρεις ή ότι δεν κατάλαβες ποιόν εννοώ ?  

Εκτός και αν ψιλοτρολάρεις...  :Tongue2:

----------


## SV1GRN

Αρνητικό δεν τον ήξερα (δεν ψιλοτρολάρο τουλάχιστον συναδέλφους) αλλά βρε παιδί μου η σελίδα του είναι πολλά κατεβατά και φαίνεται να είναι της κατηγορίας QRO (heavy hihi). Στο ημερολόγιο μου πάντως δεν βρίσκεται με το προσωπικό του διακριτικό, αλλά έχει τόσα άλλα που δεν τα έψαξα.
Μένω σε έγραψες για το πως εντάσσεται μια ραδιοχώρα κατά ARRL που είναι σωστά και χρήσιμα.

----------


## Dragonborn

Απλώς QRO? Εϊναι ο top DXer παγκοσμίως στις μέρες μας. Κάτι κιλοβατικοί δικοί μας που πουλάνε μούρη (FJA, RK κλπ) συγκριτικά είναι QRP ψιλικατζήδες. Μόνο ο 8CS έχει κάτι λίγο από το απίστευτο στυλ του.

Εκτός από OH2BH είναι εκ των εμπνευστών του υπε-σταθμού OH8X που ξεσκίζει στα contst, έχει 2 element yagi στα 160 και 3 element yagi στα 80, σε διαφορετικούς πύργους φυσικά.

----------


## antonis_p

Ξέρει κάποιος πως δημιουργούμε δεύτερο logbook (πχ special callsign) στο Logger32?

----------


## SV1GRN

Θα γράψω πως το κάνω εγώ: στο παράθυρο Add qso εκεί που βλέπω το διακριτικό μου γράφω το  νέο, πχ sv1xxx/p μετά θα εμφανίζονται και τα δύο στο ημερολόγιο.

*Προσθήκη: Δεν πρόσεξα πως πρόκειται για τελείως διαφορετικό διακριτικό που δεν θα παίζει στα στατιστικά σου τότε ονομάτισε το από: File / Change logbook - δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Πάντα δοκίμαζε τα αυτά αφού πάρεις αντίγραφα ασφαλείας! Πρόκειται για σταθερό πρόγραμμα αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------

antonis_p (09-11-17)

----------


## giorgos sv

Αντώνη file->change logbook και εκει γράψε στο logbook το  callsign που θέλεις και στο operator το call που θέλεις και θα σου  δημιουργήσει ενα log για αυτό το callsign . Βάζεις εκει όποια qso έχεις  με αυτό το call. Απο εκει (file->change logbbok) διαλέγεις μετά  callbook και βάζεις qso με όποιο callsign τα έκανες.

----------

antonis_p (11-11-17)

----------


## john_b

Ήρθε και το Challenge

Challenge.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

Ρε θηρίο, 154 χώρες σε CW ;;;

----------


## john_b

> Ρε θηρίο, 154 χώρες σε CW ;;;




Το παλεύω

----------


## SeAfasia

να υποθέσω ματσακόνι;

----------


## john_b

Όχι καθόλου.
Πρόγραμμα και λίγο αυτί.

----------


## antonis_p

> Όχι καθόλου.
> Πρόγραμμα και λίγο αυτί.



TX με software
και RX με τα αυτιά σου;

----------


## SV1GRN

Δυσκολότερες από cw και digi είναι οι ssb ραδιοχώρες που έκανε, προχώρα Γιάννη.

----------


## john_b

> TX με software
> και RX με τα αυτιά σου;



Συχνά RX με τα αυτιά, διότι τα ασθενή σήματα δεν μπορεί να τα διαβάσει το πρόγραμμα.
Τα βασικά όμως, το χαρακτηριστικό μου, το σήμα, το 73 και το TU, τίποτα άλλο δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## SV1GRN

Δοκίμασε το cw skimmer ή / και το cw decoder το πρώτο αποκωδικοποιεί ασθενή σήματα.

----------


## antonis_p

The United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) World Heritage Committee has announced Israel's Shivta National Park is now a World Heritage Site.
A first-time operation from Shivta will take place by members of the Holy Land DX Group will be operating special call *4X0XMAS*, 22 - 24 December 2017.

----------


## antonis_p

*YP5XMAS*
YO5 Santa Claus Special Callsign
RADIOCLUBUL ROMANIEI
YO5
Romania
*QSL:* YO9FNP

----------


## antonis_p

4X, Israel:

Dov/4Z4DX announces that special event stations will be operating from several HOCOTA
   locations between Dec. 22 and 24. QSOs will count towards a special award as well. QSL only by EQSL.CC  and LOTW

*4X2XMAS*-Tabor mountain,
*4X3XMAS*-Caeserea,
*4X4XMAS*-Nazareth,
*4X6XMAS*-Arbel,
*4X7XMAS*-catholic church Beer Sheva,
*4X9XMAS*-Nitzana .and
*4X0XMAS*- Shivta

----------


## SeAfasia

FT8:
South Africa_ZS6ZA.JPG
Και σε jt65 Ιαπωνικός σταθμός στην Ανταρκτική:
Antarctica_8J1RL.JPG
8J1RL.jpg
και μικρόφωνο σε στα 40/20 meter band LSB/USB αντίστοιχα:
Ινδία-Αυστραλία:
VU3WEW_India.JPG
VU3NXI_India.JPG
VK4EM_Australia.JPG

----------


## john_b

Παιδιά, 3.778, Άγιο Όρος, τώρα

PS. Άκυρο, άργησα να σας το γράψω, έκανε QRX.

----------


## SeAfasia

τι είναι εκει;

----------


## SV1GRN

Φωνή στα 80Μ 3775 3800 προτεραιότητα για διηπειρωτικές επικοινωνίες.
https://www.iaru-r1.org/index.php/17...1-hf-band-plan
Για εμάς πιστεύω καλύτερα είναι τα 160Μ για να κάνουμε Άγιο Όρος

----------


## john_b

Πάνο δεν ξέρω τι διηπειρωτικές επικοινωνίες θα έκανε τέτοια ώρα που βγήκε, εμείς μια φορά τον κάναμε.
Μια αναμονή μέχρι των Φώτων μήπως βγει και στα 40 - 20, και τσιμπάμε καρτούλα μετά. Επιτέλους. Από τις ελάχιστες φορές που θα πάρω κάρτα μια και δεν τις προτιμώ.

----------


## sv5dkl

Τον έκανα τον Μοναχό λίγο δύσκολα, όπως μου είπε είχε μεγάλη παρεμβολή.
Εν τω μεταξύ, του έστειλα direct πριν λίγες ημέρες για παλαιότερες επαφές ... θα θυμηθεί άραγε να 
βάλει και αυτή την επαφή μέσα στον απαντητικό ??

...

Χλωμό το κόβω ...

----------


## SV1GRN

Η "διηπειρωτικές" είναι μετάφραση από το bandplan. Ο μοναχός βγαίνει στον αέρα όποτε ευκαιρεί από το εκκλησιαστικό ωράριο και τις υποχρεώσεις του, αφού τον κάνατε τοπικά μια χαρά. Στα 80 δεν τον έχω αλλά μία επαφή στα 160 επιβεβαιωμένη ευτυχώς την έχω από παλιά (τότε είχα μια κάθετη που με τη βοήθεια coupler πήγε εκεί όπως όπως).

----------


## p.gabr

Επιτέλους μετά από τόσα χρόνια βρέθηκε η απάντηση
*Ραδιοερασιτέχνης = άπληστος ζαμπονάκιας* 



28783616_10214249017513191_7479585214963643171_n.jpg




*
2018-03-08_20-13-47.jpg






*

----------


## matthew

> Επιτέλους μετά από τόσα χρόνια βρέθηκε η απάντηση
> *Ραδιοερασιτέχνης = άπληστος ζαμπονάκιας*



Προφανώς είναι μετάφραση από το ίντερνετ, πιθανώς από google. Στα αγγλικά ham = ζαμπόν, κατά κύριο λόγο οπότε και εξέλαβε αυτό σαν μετάφραση το πρόγραμμα.
http://www.wordreference.com/engr/ham

----------


## SV1GRN

Καλό. Αλλά και σουτζούκi να μεταφραζόταν το χόμπι πάλι θα μου άρεσε hihi

----------


## ραδιοπαρανομος

Χαιρετω το φορουμ σας. Σας βρηκα τυχαια απο αναζητηση σχετικα με πτυχιο ραδιοερασιτεχνη.


Ειμαι 47 ετων, ζω και εργαζομαι κυριολεκτικα στο βουνο και εδω και τουλαχιστον 20 χρονια χρησιμοποιουμε ασυρματους τοσο για την επικοινωνια μας οσο και για το συντονισμο σε ακραιες περιπτωσεις (φωτιες, χιονια).
Ολοι μας ξεραμε οτι δεν ειμαστε 100% νομιμοι αλλα με την ατυπη εγκριση των αρχων και κυριως της αστυνομιας χρησιμοποιουσαμε τα μηχανηματα μας για συγκεκριμενος σκοπους και σε συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις σε συγκεκριμενες περιοχες.
Τα χρονια περασαν τα στελεχη των αρχων αντικατασταθηκαν και οι συγχρονοι "ραμπο" εξαντλησαν τον νομο σε εμας που σε συνεργασια με πυροσβεστικη εχουμε σωσει πολυ κοσμο, και πολλα στρεμματα απο φωτιες.
Το ευχαριστω τους ηταν η απειλη οτι αν ξαναχρησιμοποιησουμε ασυρματο θα μας ριξουν 7 μηνες φυλακιση και 8.000 ευρω προστιμο.


Δεν ψαχνω να βρω καμια λογικη σε αυτο, αλλοστε ο νομος ειναι ξεκαθαρος.
Αυτο που ζηταω απο εσας ειναι να με καθοδηγησετε για το πως "θα γινω νομιμος".


Απο αναζητησεις εχω βρει διαφορους κατα τοπους συλλογους, ενωσεις και λεσχες αλλα κοντα μου (αραχωβα-παρνασσος) δεν βρηκα κατι.


Καθε βοηθεια-συμβουλη δεκτη.

----------


## antonis_p

> Χαιρετω το φορουμ σας. Σας βρηκα τυχαια απο αναζητηση σχετικα με πτυχιο ραδιοερασιτεχνη.
> 
> 
> Ειμαι 47 ετων, ζω και εργαζομαι κυριολεκτικα στο βουνο και εδω και τουλαχιστον 20 χρονια χρησιμοποιουμε ασυρματους τοσο για την επικοινωνια μας οσο και για το συντονισμο σε ακραιες περιπτωσεις (φωτιες, χιονια).
> Ολοι μας ξεραμε οτι δεν ειμαστε 100% νομιμοι



Βασικά είστε 100% παράνομοι.






> Απο αναζητησεις εχω βρει διαφορους κατα τοπους συλλογους, ενωσεις και λεσχες αλλα κοντα μου (αραχωβα-παρνασσος) δεν βρηκα κατι.
> 
> 
> Καθε βοηθεια-συμβουλη δεκτη.



Υπάρχει η εύκολη και γρήγορη οδός,
να βρεις την ύλη για την άδεια εισαγωγικού επιπέδου και να διαβάσεις μόνος σου

αλλά προκειμένου να μάθεις για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό προτείνεται να παρακολουθήσεις μαθήματα σε κάποιον σύλλογο.

Εγώ συστήνω το δεύτερο αλλά αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να γίνεις σωστός ραδιοερασιτέχνης, και με την πρώτη επιλογή είσαι ΟΚ

----------


## matthew

Για να είστε νόμιμοι, 2 λύσεις υπάρχουν.
1). Να χρησιμοποιείτε PMR (ή) και CB, τα οποία είναι ελεύθερα και δεν χρειάζονται άδειες.
2). Να βγάλετε άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη και να έχετε έτσι δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιείτε τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές μπάντες. Για να βγάλεις άδεια δίνεις εξετάσεις στο υπουργείο συγκοινωνιών και τηλεπικοινωνιών, εκεί που δίνουν εξετάσεις για άδειες οδήγησης. Ψάξε πια μεγάλη κοντινή πόλη έχει σύλλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνών και απευθύνσου εκεί να σε κατατοπίσουν σχετικά με τις εξετάσεις.

----------


## ραδιοπαρανομος

Σας ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις.
Την υλη την εχω βρει απο το site του υπουργειου. Περαν αυτου που ειναι μονο ερωτησεις με τη σωστη απαντηση υπαρχει καποιο αλλο εγγραφο η μεθοδος να διαβασω μονος μου;

Με συλλογους εδω κοντα δεν εβγαλα ακρη. Μονοι μας οτι κανουμε.

Τα CB δεν χρειαζονται και αυτα αδεια;

----------


## antonis_p

Το CB δεν χρειάζεται άδεια.

Δες αυτό, δεν υπάρχει κάτι πιο κοντά σου

http://www.hobbyshop.gr/index.php?op...&id=4&Itemid=4

----------


## ραδιοπαρανομος

Επειδη δεν ειναι κοντα μας, οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια στο πως θα προετοιμαστουμε μονοι μας ειναι ευπροσδεκτη. Ειμαστε τουλαχιστον 4 ατομα, λογικα απο θεμα ελαχιστου αριθμου για εξετασεις ειμαστε ενταξει σωστα;

----------


## matthew

Τα CB είναι ελεύθερα πλέον. Αλλά καλύτερα να βγάλετε ρ/ε άδειες. Θα μπορείτε έτσι να χρησιμοποιείτε και επαναλήπτες και αναμεταδότες. Ο ελάχιστος αριθμός ατόμων που πρέπει να συγκεντρωθούν για να πραγματοποιηθούν εξετάσεις είναι 3 άτομα, οπότε είστε καλυμμένοι. Μόνο την ύλη του υπουργείου χρειάζεται να μάθετε, το ερωτηματολόγιο πολλαπλών ερωτήσεων. Καλύτερα να δώσετε για τη μικρή κατηγορία (εισαγωγικού επιπέδου SY), είναι πολύ λιγότερη η ύλη και πιο εύκολη σχετικά. Εκτός αν έχετε παραπάνω γνώσεις και το έχετε σίγουρο για τη μεγάλη κατηγορία 1 (SV). Εξετάσεις δίνουν 2 φορές το χρόνο, άνοιξη-καλοκαίρι και φθινόπωρο-χειμώνα. Τώρα για τα παράβολα κλπ χαρτιά που χρειάζονται για τις εξετάσεις, ρωτήστε στο μηχανολογικό στην πιο κοντινή πόλη. Πρώτα δίνεις εξετάσεις και όταν περάσεις επιτυχώς, παίρνεις το πτυχίο του ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Μετά με βάση το πτυχίο και το σχετικό παράβολο κάνεις αίτηση και βγάζεις άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη και παίρνεις διακριτικό κλήσης.

----------


## ραδιοπαρανομος

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια. 
Τα ερωτηματολογια τα εχω δει, η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε και λογω εμπειριας και λογω ενασχολησης αρκετα καλο υποβαθρο γνωσεως αλλα υπαρχει λογος να δωσουμε για τη "μεγαλη" κατηγορια; Στη "μικρη" παιζει οριο σε ευρος συχνοτητων και ισχυ εκπομπης;

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=11&LANG=GR

----------


## matthew

Στη μεγάλη κατηγορία μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις περισσότερες μπάντες και με μεγαλύτερα όρια ισχύος εκπομπής. Δες εδώ Υ.Α. 10800/310/4-3-2013
http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=777

----------


## ραδιοπαρανομος

Σαςευχαριστω ολους για τις πολλες πληροφοριας. Θα μελετησω αυτα που μου ειπατε και θα επανελθω με νεες αποριες ( το μονο σιγουρο)!!!

Καλο σας βραδυ.

----------


## SV1GRN

Πρόσφατα έγιναν μεγάλοι αγώνες για την εξέλιξη της νομοθεσίας του CB στη χώρα μας και απέδωσαν. Νομίζω το CB καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σας χωρίς εξετάσεις, νόμιμα και φθηνά, δοκιμάστε το. Δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλετε άδεια ρ/ε για τοπικές επικοινωνίες εκτός αν θα προχωρήσετε στο χόμπι.

----------


## Dragonborn

> ... αλλα με την ατυπη εγκριση των αρχων και κυριως της αστυνομιας χρησιμοποιουσαμε τα μηχανηματα μας για συγκεκριμενος σκοπους και σε συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις σε συγκεκριμενες περιοχες... Τα χρονια περασαν τα στελεχη των αρχων αντικατασταθηκαν και οι συγχρονοι "ραμπο" εξαντλησαν τον νομο σε εμας που σε συνεργασια με πυροσβεστικη εχουμε σωσει πολυ κοσμο, και πολλα στρεμματα απο φωτιες.
> Το ευχαριστω τους ηταν η απειλη οτι αν ξαναχρησιμοποιησουμε ασυρματο θα μας ριξουν 7 μηνες φυλακιση και 8.000 ευρω προστιμο.



Χμμ, από τα γραφόμενα σου καταλαβαίνω ότι μιλούσατε σε δίκτυα της Πυροσβεστικής, διόρθωσε με αν κατάλαβα λάθος. Για την δραστηριότητα αυτή, με κάποιες πολύ ειδικές εξαιρέσεις, δεν σε καλύπτει η άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη ούτε η άδεια CB, χρειάζεσαι επίσημη έγκριση του ιδιοκτήτη του δικτύου, δηλαδή του Αρχηγείου Πυροσβεστικής.

----------


## ραδιοπαρανομος

Μιλαμε με την πυροσβεστικη και προφανως ηξεραν οτι μιλαμε. Ρε παιδια επειδη δεν καταλαβαινω και πολλα, CB δεν ειναι αυτα που ειχαν παλαιοτερα τα φορτηγα; Υπαρχει και φορητο CB;

----------


## antonis_p

> Μιλαμε με την πυροσβεστικη και προφανως ηξεραν οτι μιλαμε. Ρε παιδια επειδη δεν καταλαβαινω και πολλα, CB δεν ειναι αυτα που ειχαν παλαιοτερα τα φορτηγα; Υπαρχει και φορητο CB;



Και φορητά υπάρχουν, και βάσεως υπάρχουν και οχήματος υπάρχουν.

----------


## antonis_p

Πάντως αν το ζητούμενο είναι να μιλάτε με τους πυροσβέστες,
αυτό που σου προτάθηκε
δηλαδή να σας επιτρέπουν να μιλάτε στη συχνότητά τους
(κάτι που θα το ζητήσουν οι ίδιοι με εσωτερική αλληλογραφία από την υπηρεσία τους)
είναι το καλύτερο για την περίπτωσή σας.

Γιατί αν τυχόν γίνεις ραδιοερασιτέχνης και μιλάς στη συχνότητα που δεν ανήκει στην Υπηρεσία Ραδιοερασιτέχνη,
πάλι παράνομος θα είσαι.
Και θα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να ανακληθεί η άδεια σου.

----------


## SV1GRN

Υπάρχουν φορητά και βάσης.
Υπάρχει κανάλι cb για τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι. Αν θέλεις ρώτησε το σύλλογο:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/pasyxeracb/
και θα σου πουν. Οπότε η πυροσβεστική είναι ευκολότερο να ακούει αυτό το κανάλι παρά να σας εντάξει στο δίκτυο της.

----------


## matthew

> Υπάρχει κανάλι cb για τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι.
> Οπότε η πυροσβεστική είναι ευκολότερο να ακούει αυτό το κανάλι παρά να σας εντάξει στο δίκτυο της.



Το κανάλι #1 χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά σε περιπτώσεις εκτάκτου ανάγκης από δημόσιες υπηρεσίες ή άλλους φορείς ή  χρήστες CB που δραστηριοποιούνται στη συγκεκριμένη έκτακτη κατάσταση.
Επίσης το ΠΣ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει και το κανάλι #40 το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά για επικοινωνίες εξυπηρέτησης αναγκών πυρασφάλειας και προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος.
https://www.e-nomothesia.gr/kat-epik...-320-2017.html
Πάντως επιμένω στην άποψη να βγάλουν άδειες ρ/ε γιατί έτσι θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν και άλλες μπάντες όπως επίσης και ρ/ε επαναλήπτες και αναμεταδότες, οι οποίοι είναι πολύ χρήσιμοι σε περιπτώσεις εκτάκτων αναγκών. Και αν θέλουν χρησιμοποιούν και CB εφόσον είναι πλήρως ελεύθερα πλέον.  :Wink:  Επίσης έχοντας την άδεια ρ/ε μπορούν να ασχοληθούν και με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό!  :Cool:

----------

kioan (11-03-18)

----------


## SV1GRN

Στο κανάλι 1 λοιπόν μπορούν να ειδοποιούν την πυροσβεστική, εάν η πυροσβεστική δεν έχει cb οι εκεί εθελοντικές οργανώσεις, ο δήμος κλπ. καλό θα είναι να της προσφέρουν ένα.
Προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ να βγάζει ρ/ε άδεια όποιος δεν θέλει να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης και να ακολουθήσει το χόμπι και δεν έχει ρ/ε παιδεία απλά και μόνο για επικοινωνίες τύπου ραδιοτηλεφώνου. Υπάρχουν άλλα τρόποι ασύρματης επικοινωνίας όπως το cb και άλλα νόμιμα που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω των κινητών περιλαμβανομένων. Ούτε υπάρχει λόγος να βγαίνουν διακριτικά που δεν θα χρησιμοποιούνται.

----------

kioan (12-03-18)

----------


## basilhs26

> Στο κανάλι 1 λοιπόν μπορούν να ειδοποιούν την πυροσβεστική, εάν η πυροσβεστική δεν έχει cb οι εκεί εθελοντικές οργανώσεις, ο δήμος κλπ. καλό θα είναι να της προσφέρουν ένα.
> Προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ να βγάζει ρ/ε άδεια όποιος δεν θέλει να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης και να ακολουθήσει το χόμπι και δεν έχει ρ/ε παιδεία απλά και μόνο για επικοινωνίες τύπου ραδιοτηλεφώνου. Υπάρχουν άλλα τρόποι ασύρματης επικοινωνίας όπως το cb και άλλα νόμιμα που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω των κινητών περιλαμβανομένων. Ούτε υπάρχει λόγος να βγαίνουν διακριτικά που δεν θα χρησιμοποιούνται.



Πιάνω αυτό που λες περί ραδιοερασιτεχνικής παιδείας. Τι είναι άραγε η ραδιοερασιτεχνική παιδεία; Να τηρούμε μόνο κάποιους γραπτούς νόμους/κανόνες ή υπάρχουν και άγραφοι κανόνες που καλό είναι να τηρούνται; Ρωτάω πιο πολύ για να γίνει κουβέντα και να μάθουν κάποια πράγματα όσοι είναι νέοι στον χώρο, ακόμα δεν έχω ξεκινήσει και επισήμως να εκπέμψω με κάποιο μηχάνημα.

----------


## SV1GRN

Πρόκειται για μεγάλη κουβέντα που υπάρχουν καταλληλότεροι για να τοποθετηθούν. Όπως αυτοί που κάνουν σεμινάρια στα σωματεία, αυτοί που ίσως εκτός σωματείων ενημερώνουν τους νέους συναδέλφους κλπ. Σε κάποιες χώρες αυτοί ονομάζονται και elmer.
Θα παραμείνω στην τήρηση της νομοθεσίας η οποία θα πρέπει να έχει κατανοηθεί  πλήρως. Καθώς και στην τήρηση ηθικών αρχών του χόμπι, τον αλληλοσεβασμό του άλλου ρ/ε (αυτό ίσως δεν διδάσκεται - τουλάχιστον εύκολα), την ρ/ε δεοντολογία, τον οδηγό του Dxer  (dx code of conduct) κλπ.
Γενικά το χόμπι δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικό, δεν χρειάζεται ο ρ/ε να αγχώνεται αν δεν τον ακούει ο dx σταθμός. Δοκιμάζει μερικές φορές και πάει παρακάτω. Χρειάζεται όμως να βασίζεται στις δικές του αποκλειστικά δυνάμεις και όχι σε οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια από τρίτους ή παράβαση του νόμου. Κάνει ότι μπορεί με την κεραία του στην οποία δεν στέλνει σε καμία περίπτωση ισχύ πάνω από την επιτρεπόμενη στη χώρα του και τον π/δ του. Ίσως το τελευταίο να στεναχωρήσει κάποιους αλλά αν κάνει κάποιος πχ το νησί του Πάσχα με 2KW αυτό μπορεί να αναγνωριστεί από την ARRL (η οποία δεν γμωρίζει λεπτομέρειες) αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι που ξέρουν μπορεί να τον αξιολογούν αλλιώς. Παρότι αυτός μπορεί στον μικρόκοσμο του προσωπικά να είναι ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## john_b

> ΠΔοκιμάζει μερικές φορές και πάει παρακάτω.



χαχαχαχαχα, Χιουμοράκι;

----------


## basilhs26

> Πρόκειται για μεγάλη κουβέντα που υπάρχουν καταλληλότεροι για να τοποθετηθούν. Όπως αυτοί που κάνουν σεμινάρια στα σωματεία, αυτοί που ίσως εκτός σωματείων ενημερώνουν τους νέους συναδέλφους κλπ. Σε κάποιες χώρες αυτοί ονομάζονται και elmer.
> Θα παραμείνω στην τήρηση της νομοθεσίας η οποία θα πρέπει να έχει κατανοηθεί  πλήρως. Καθώς και στην τήρηση ηθικών αρχών του χόμπι, τον αλληλοσεβασμό του άλλου ρ/ε (αυτό ίσως δεν διδάσκεται - τουλάχιστον εύκολα), την ρ/ε δεοντολογία, τον οδηγό του Dxer  (dx code of conduct) κλπ.
> Γενικά το χόμπι δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικό, δεν χρειάζεται ο ρ/ε να αγχώνεται αν δεν τον ακούει ο dx σταθμός. Δοκιμάζει μερικές φορές και πάει παρακάτω. Χρειάζεται όμως να βασίζεται στις δικές του αποκλειστικά δυνάμεις και όχι σε οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια από τρίτους ή παράβαση του νόμου. Κάνει ότι μπορεί με την κεραία του στην οποία δεν στέλνει σε καμία περίπτωση ισχύ πάνω από την επιτρεπόμενη στη χώρα του και τον π/δ του. Ίσως το τελευταίο να στεναχωρήσει κάποιους αλλά αν κάνει κάποιος πχ το νησί του Πάσχα με 2KW αυτό μπορεί να αναγνωριστεί από την ARRL (η οποία δεν γμωρίζει λεπτομέρειες) αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι που ξέρουν μπορεί να τον αξιολογούν αλλιώς. Παρότι αυτός μπορεί στον μικρόκοσμο του προσωπικά να είναι ικανοποιημένος.



Στον σταθμό dx τι ακριβώς κάνουνε; Έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές για ταυς dx αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι παίζει εκεί. Το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι οτι κάποιος Ρ/Σ του σταθμού μιλάει με άλλου; Ρ/Σ που τον καλούν συνεχώς και υπάρχει και κάποια σειρά προτεραιότητας.

----------


## antonis_p

> Στον σταθμό dx τι ακριβώς κάνουνε; Έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές για ταυς dx αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι παίζει εκεί. Το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι οτι κάποιος Ρ/Σ του σταθμού μιλάει με άλλου; Ρ/Σ που τον καλούν συνεχώς και υπάρχει και κάποια σειρά προτεραιότητας.



Τί είναι το Ρ/Σ;

----------


## antonis_p

Τί είναι DX σταθμός και Dxing:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DXing

----------


## SV1GRN

DX σταθμός είναι ο μακρινός σταθμός πχ θα έλεγα για πάνω από 3000χλμ.

Γιάννη δεν είναι χιουμοράκι πχ τον 3C0W που τώρα έχει αρκετό pile up στους 14029 δεν τον προσπαθώ (αν και στα 20Μ μου λείπει το νησί) και πάω αλλού. Προσπαθώ περισσότερο μόνο τους ATNO (All Time New One) σταθμούς, αν μπορώ βέβαια γιατί τώρα ενώ τρέχουν 5 τέτοιοι κυρίως δεν τους ακούω.

----------


## basilhs26

Εδώ βρήκα σταθμό του εξωτερικού που φαίνεται οτι έχει κεραία για το πεδίο των 10GHz. Στα 10,3688495GHz ακούγονται κάποιοι τονικοί ήχοι, δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτοί, τους έχω ξαναακούσει βέβαια σε πολλές συχνότητες.

http://farnham-sdr.com/

----------


## john_b

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ Παναγιώτη. Όταν σκάει νέα και δύσκολη χώρα, ξεκινάει και ένας νέος παγκόσμιος ρ/ε πόλεμος.

----------


## antonis_p

Το όνομα της διόδου:


26994352_10215906377838279_2198108539887987134_n.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*Did Joe Taylor K1JT Destroy Amateur Radio?*

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

Το παρακάτω περιοδικό δεν το ήξερα:

http://www.aegeandxgroup.gr/dx-pdf/s...CF%84.2018.pdf

Όλα τα προηγούμενα τεύχη:

http://www.aegeandxgroup.gr/sv-qrp-2.html#

----------


## SV1GRN

Είχε αναγγελθεί:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ghlight=sv-qrp
73

----------

antonis_p (22-09-18)

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

Σήμερα έλαβε χώρα στα εντευκτήρια της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών
σεμινάριο με θέμα "εισαγωγή στους ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς διαγωνισμούς"
από τον Κώστα Σταμάτη SV1DPI, από την Ένωση Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Δυτικής Ελλάδος. 
Το σεμινάριο υπάρχει στην σελίδα της ΕΕΡ στο FB, όπως μεταδόθηκε ζωντανά.

----------


## SV1GRN

Άριστος ρ/ε ο Steve ZD9CW, με την πολυήμερη παραμονή του εκεί δίνει την ευκαιρία να τον κάνουν και απλοί σταθμοί (χωρίς εξεζητημένα μηχανήματα και κεραίες). Σήμερα δε στα 18Μ RTTY δέχεται μόνο ATNO (All Time New One) και μπράβο του.

----------


## antonis_p



----------



----------


## antonis_p

https://vp6d.com/index.php

----------


## antonis_p

The Amateur Radio is

1808_o.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

https://dxpedition.wixsite.com/ep6rrc

----------


## SV1GRN

Έκαναν έναρξη σήμερα στα 15Μ, θα βρίσκονται εκεί μόνο μία εβδομάδα οπότε όσοι θέλουμε μόνο το νησί σε μία συχνότητα θα χρειασθεί να ανταγωνιστούμε όσους θέλουν να τους κάνουν σε 5 μπάντες hi.

----------


## antonis_p

SX60RAAG-TEMPLATE[1].jpg


Special event station *SX60RAAG* will be on air, from 1 to 31 December 2018, in all HF bands & modes, celebrating the 60th anniversary of Radio Amateur Association of Greece - RAAG.
A dedicated award program will support this operation.

https://dx-world.net/sx60raag-greece/

----------


## antonis_p

Τα νέα του Bouvet:

https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## antonis_p

*V84SAA*

International DXpedition To The Sultanate Of Brunei
February 6th To February 18th, 2019

http://www.v84saa.com/

----------


## john_b

Μόνο εγώ διανύω τη χειρότερη ρ/ε χρονιά μου ή είναι κι άλλοι;

----------


## SV1GRN

Είμαστε στα τέλη του 24ου ηλιακού κύκλου (ένας από τους χειρότερους σχετικά με τη διάδοση) χωρίς πολλές ελπίδες για τον επερχόμενο:
https://www.swpc.noaa.gov/news/solar...oming-forecast
https://earthsky.org/space/solar-cyc...ot-predictions
Θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή το dx ειδικά με συρμάτινες κεραίες.
Αποκτήσαμε και τα 60Μ με χαμηλή ισχύ:
http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=1218&LANG=GR

----------


## john_b

Πανό, τα 60 μ. έχουν κανένα νόημα;
Ούτε καν στον πίνακα των επαφών του LotW δεν περιλαμβάνονται

----------


## SV1GRN

Όντως η ARRL δεν το περιλαμβάνει το πρόσεξα μετά την αναφορά σου, φαίνεται οι ΗΠΑ να εξαιρούν τα 60Μ ενώ το IARU 2 bandplan τα περιέχει:
https://www.iaru-r2.org/documents/ex...lan%202016.pdf
Επειδή το LOTW απευθύνεται σε όλο τον κόσμο ίσως να τα περιλάβουν και αυτοί (θα έχουν ένα έσοδο παραπάνω άλλωστε) δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## john_b

Επίσης, θα πρέπει να διορθώσουν, εκεί στην ARRL και αλλού, σε Βόρεια Μακεδονία, το οποίο, υποθέτω, οι σύλλογοι θα πρέπει να το θίξουν αρμοδίως.

----------


## SV1GRN

Επικοινώνησα με arrl τα 60Μ αν ανεβάσεις αρχείο θα εμφανισθούν. Για το όνομα προσωπικά προτιμώ να μην περιέχει καθόλου τη Μακεδονία.

----------


## john_b

Έχω ήδη 20 χώρες και δεν εχουν εμφανιστεί στον πίνακα τα 60 μ.

----------


## SV1GRN

Ναι σύμφωνα με την απάντηση τους τις δέχεται το σύστημα αλλά δεν υπάρχουν βραβεία για αυτές. Κακό αυτό γιατί το LOTW αφορά όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## Dragonborn

Από τους κανόνες του DXCC:





> 6.  All contacts must be made with amateur   stations working in the authorized amateur bands or with other stations   licensed or authorized to work amateurs. Contacts made through   "repeater" devices or any other power relay methods (other than   satellites for Satellite DXCC) are not valid for DXCC credit. Because the 60-Meter amateur band has unique restrictions and  limitations on its use, especially in other countries, contacts on this  band do not qualify for the ARRL award program.  This includes DXCC  credit.

----------


## antonis_p

https://dxnews.com/xr0zrc/

----------


## SV1GRN

> Από τους κανόνες του DXCC:



Έτσι εξηγείται, νομίζω όμως ότι στις ΗΠΑ οι συνάδελφοι δεν έχουν τα 60Μ αν κάποτε αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση τότε μπορεί να αλλάξει.
Αντώνη μην παίζεις με τον πόνο μας (με σύρμα δεν τους ακούω)

----------


## john_b

Δοκίμασε μεταξύ 18:30 με 19:30 και 21:00 με 21:40 στα 17 μέτρα. Πάντως, αν και τους ακούω εκεί, ακόμη δεν έκανα τίποτε.

----------


## SV1GRN

Ούτε και εγώ κατάφερα βέβαια. Περιμένω μπας και δώσουν κάποια προτεραιότητα σε σταθμούς που δεν τους έχουν κάνει αλλά που...

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη μην παίζεις με τον πόνο μας (με σύρμα δεν τους ακούω)



Στα 17 με κάθετη τους έκανα εύκολα. Τις ώρες που μπορώ να είμαι QRV, δεν τους άκουσα ικανοποιητικά κάπου αλλού.
Ευτυχώς έχουμε κάποιες μέρες ακόμα.

----------


## john_b

Και τσουλάει παράλληλα, με κανένα Yaesu θα εκπέμπει....

----------


## antonis_p

PG7V contest calendar

https://www.cqcontest.eu/19-04.php

----------

sdoros (04-04-19)

----------


## SV1GRN

XR0ZRC δεν έχουν σύνδεση internet φαίνεται μάλλον και όχι σύνδεση qps με η/υ.

----------


## antonis_p

FT8 QSO ROBOT - FULLY AUTOMATIC QSO MACHINE !!!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/15343768734...JrtqqjOdiR7EcU

----------


## SeAfasia

qrv on FT8 60 Meters Band...
de SV3IRG Dinos..73

----------


## SV1GRN

Για τα 60Μ: Το AegeanDXgroup και to Athens QRP Net σας καλούν
στίς 5 Μαΐου 2019 σε μία συνάντηση στά 60μ γιά την
μελέτη της διαδόσεως σ’ αυτές τις συχνότητες (5,351.5-
5,366.5 MHz).
Διάρκεια: 09:00 β 11:00 UTC (12:00 β 14:00 τοπική ώρα)
16:00 β 18:00 UTC (19:00 β 21:00 τοπική ώρα)
Ισχύς εκπομπής: QRP όχι περισσότερα από 5Watt.
Κεραίες : κατάλληλες γιά διάδοση NVIS



Περισσότερα στο τεύχος Μαίου-Ιουνίου του SV-QRP:
http://www.aegeandxgroup.gr/sv-qrp-2.html

----------

SeAfasia (06-04-19)

----------


## john_b

FB_IMG_1554889476060.jpg

Αυτό

----------


## antonis_p

*XT2AW - Burkina Faso*


Created on Wednesday, 08 January 2014



Harald (DF2WO, D44TWO) will be QRV in a few days from Burkina Faso.
He will be active on SSB and CW from around the 11th of January and the the 6th of February 2014 from Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.
Ouagadougou is the capital of Burkina Faso and the administrative, communications, cultural and economic centre of the nation. It is also the country's largest city, with a population of 1,475,223. The city's name is often shortened to Ouaga.

The fastest way to receive any Qsl Card I manage is to request them via M0OXO OQRS.

----------

SeAfasia (14-04-19)

----------


## antonis_p

*C5DL The Gambia*

March 29, 2019_2100_




_DK1BT, DL6SAK, DH7KU, DL7DF, DL7UFR & SP3CYY will be active from The Gambia as C5DL during April 2-14, 2019. QRV with 3 stations on 160-10m, CW/SSB/Digi. QSL via DL7DF._

----------


## antonis_p

> *XT2AW - Burkina Faso*
> 
> 
> Created on Wednesday, 08 January 2014



QRS και πολύ (4) UP!

----------


## SeAfasia

ft8 60 meters

----------


## antonis_p

*World Amateur Radio Day !!!!*



2019-04-18.png

----------


## antonis_p

*IARU * *WORLD AMATEUR RADIO DAY**  April 18th*
*5P0WARD/xx and 5P0WHD/xx is active April 18th from 00 to 24 UTC*
*
ATTENTION: eQSL and LoTW LOGS ALL UPLOADED WITHOUT EXTERNAL SUFFIX !!*
*QSL information:*
Please send no paper QSL to us.
ClubLog, LoTW and eQSL will all be for the call sign  *5P0WARD* and *5P0WHD * with no extended suffix!
QSL manager is Allis OZ1ACB
You may request a QSL card via the OQRS at Clublog.
Both Direct and via Bureau can be ordered this way.

----------


## SV1GRN

Εκπέμπουν με πρόσθετα στο επίθεμα αλλά δεν τα ανεβάζουν με το πρόσθετο στο Lotw. Εάν ενδιαφέρονται για επιβεβαίωση εκεί μάλλον θα περιμένουν πολύ.
Ο άλλος παραπάνω που ζητά χρήματα δεν είναι άξιος σχολιασμού, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τι γράφει για αυτές τις καταστάσεις στη σελίδα του στο qrz.com ο I4FYV

----------


## antonis_p

*Z66Z - Kosovo*

April 13_OZ1AA and OZ7AM will be active from Kosovo as Z66Z during April 18-22, 2019. QRV on 80-10m, CW/SSB/FT8. QSL via OZ1ACB, OQRS, LoTW._

----------


## Dragonborn

> μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τι γράφει για αυτές τις καταστάσεις στη σελίδα του στο qrz.com ο I4FYV



Πολύ ανοιχτοχέρης το παίζει ο Ιταλός. Με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάει στα γεράματα θα ζητιανεύει για να ζήσει και στο τέλος θα πεθάνει στην ψάθα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Πολύ ανοιχτοχέρης το παίζει ο Ιταλός. Με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάει στα γεράματα θα ζητιανεύει για να ζήσει και στο τέλος θα πεθάνει στην ψάθα.



Το να στείλει κάποιος direct χωρίς λόγο, είναι υπερβολή. Το να ζητάς direct χωρίς να καλύπτεις το κόστος είναι unfair.
 Παρόλα αυτά θυμάμαι κάποιες QSL που πήρα direct χωρίς προφανή λόγο.
Ένα χαρακτηριστικό ΔΚ είναι ο K3ZO. Δεν πρόκειται για έναν μικρό σταθμό που συμπλήρωνε slot αλλά για κάποιον μεγάλο σταθμό
που έχει κάνει QSO με όλο τον κόσμο.
Κατά τα άλλα έχει μία "ιπποτική" άποψη για το QSLing:




> Remember that:
> *Ham radio is a hobby, not a business!
> *and that:
> *The QSL is not a merchandise!*

----------


## SeAfasia

αντε να τρέχουν τα $$ ....

----------


## SV1GRN

Εάν ζητήσω από κάποιον με πρωτοβουλία μου απευθείας αποστολή κάρτας είναι υποχρέωση μου να καλύψω τα έξοδα. Εάν όμως κάποιος επιλέγει να μην χρησιμοποιεί bureau ή Lotw και ζητά υποχρεωτικά χρήματα αυτό όντως είναι unfair και το κάνουν και κάποιες μεγάλες dxpedition αυτό (κάποιες άλλες δεν ζητούν χρήματα αλλά λένε θα ενημερώσω το Lotw σε 6 μήνες κλπ.). Ακόμη και κάποιος που κατοικεί σε πολύ απόμακρες χώρες ή νησιά που στερούνται bureau και internet μπορεί μια φορά το χρόνο να στέλνει ένα αρχείο κάπου για να ανέβει στο lotw. Εφόσον το ζητήσει θα εμφανισθούν πολλοί συνάδελφοι ή και σύλλογοι για να βοηθήσουν, ακόμη και αν δεν διαθέτει η/υ υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι που δωρίζουν π/δ θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν και ένα υπολογιστή. Θέληση για συνεργασία να υπάρχει.
Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι θέματα ηθικής που δεν τηρούνται από κάποιους.
Προσωπικά προτιμώ το Lotw που είναι ο σύγχρονος τρόπος qsl'ing και δεν σου τρώει καθόλου χρόνο.

----------


## SeAfasia

eqsl
hrdlog
lotw
qrz
clublog
κτλπ...

----------


## antonis_p

> Εάν όμως κάποιος επιλέγει να μην χρησιμοποιεί bureau ή Lotw και ζητά υποχρεωτικά χρήματα αυτό όντως είναι unfair και το κάνουν και κάποιες μεγάλες dxpedition αυτό (κάποιες άλλες δεν ζητούν χρήματα αλλά λένε θα ενημερώσω το Lotw σε 6 μήνες κλπ.).



Οι μεγάλες dxpeditions έχουν μεγάλο κόστος.
Ο 9M4 από το σπίτι του τρέχει το διακριτικό.

----------


## matthew

> K3ZO
> Remember that:
> *Ham radio is a hobby, not a business!
> *and that:
> *The QSL is not a merchandise!*



Πολύ σωστό αυτό!  :Thumbup:   :Thumbup1:

----------


## SV1GRN

> eqsl
> hrdlog
> lotw
> qrz
> clublog
> κτλπ...



Από τα παραπάνω μόνο το Lotw οδηγεί στα βραβεία dxcc που αποζητά η συντριπτική πλειονότητα. Προσωπικά μου αρκεί και το eqsl για να ενημερώσω το ημερολόγιο μου.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Από τα παραπάνω μόνο το Lotw οδηγεί στα βραβεία dxcc που αποζητά η συντριπτική πλειονότητα. Προσωπικά μου αρκεί και το eqsl για να ενημερώσω το ημερολόγιο μου.



δε σε εχω στο log μου,περιέργο...Πάνο.....
και το hamlog.ru δίνει ένα κυβικό βραβεία...

----------


## john_b

Καλώς ή κακώς, το DXCC είναι το κορυφαίο βραβείο.
Λύστε μου και μια απορία. Κάπου διάβασα ότι οι επιβεβαιώσεις δια των ηλεκτρονικών καρτών του eqsl.cc, μετράνε στις κάρτες που πάμε στον Κορλεόνε (Κλιφ) για επιβεβαίωση. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## antonis_p

*KH8 American Samoa April 2019*

_Danish DX Pedition to KH8 April 2019
_


*Danish DXpedition to KH8 American Samoa*

----------


## antonis_p

*HI9/F5PLR - Las Terrenas - Dominican Republic*

01-31-2018, 05:57 PM

Didier, F5PLR is currently active as HI9/F5PLR from Las Terrenas, Dominican Republic, IOTA NA - 096.
He s working on HF Bands, using Yaesu FT - 450 HF transceiver and Buddipole antenna.
QSL via operator instruction.

----------


## SV1GRN

Γιάννη μακάρι να μέτραγαν, μόνο χειρόγραφες κάρτες στον Κλιφ.

----------


## SV1GRN

Τρέχει αυτό το σ/κ
http://www.cqmmdx.com/

ευκαιρία για συμπλήρωση ημερολογίου και γιατί όχι κάποιου ATNO
Κώστα κυρίως βγαίνω ψηφιακά cw μπορούμε να τα πούμε στις 5/5 στα 60Μ
73

----------


## john_b

> Γιάννη μακάρι να μέτραγαν, μόνο χειρόγραφες κάρτες στον Κλιφ.



Αποφεύγω τις κάρτες όσο μπορώ, οπότε έχω μόλις καμιά δεκαριά από χώρες που δεν βάζουν λοτο. Κάποια στιγμή θα τις πάω στον Κλιφ για να συμπληρώσω τις 275. Νομίζω στις 275 παίζει αυτοκόλλητο για το DXCC.

----------


## SV1GRN

Βλέπω πολύ γρήγορη εξέλιξη τι κεραία / ισχύ έχεις, διαμορφώσεις;

----------


## john_b

Παναγιώτη, πάντα με 100 βατ.
Διαμορφώσεις δουλεύω όλες τις συνηθισμένες (ssb, cw, FT8, rtty, psk), πλην όμως, τον τελευταίο καιρό, λόγο κακής διάδοσης, έχω δώσει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα στο ft8. 
Από κεραία έχω μια πολύ απλή κάθετη μαζί με μια windom στον ίδιο ιστό. Το ασύμμετρο δίπολο λειτουργεί ως αντίβαρο της κάθετης με πολύ καλές επιδόσεις.

----------


## SV1GRN

Φαίνεται η κεραία να έχει βρει καλή θέση άφησε την εκεί, keep up the good work.
(τώρα στους 14028 χαμός καλή επιτυχία).

----------


## antonis_p

Radioaficionados presente en colegios

----------


## antonis_p

Rumors says that next generation radio will be a real bargain for ham radio folks. There's a project to make a effective costless radio, removing some features that wil be useless in the future ham radio scenario. Those are the keypoints of this project:
- remove the main VFO dial
- band switches will be fixed on those frequencies:
160m:1.840
80m: 3.573
60m: 5.357
40m: 7.074
30m: 10.136
20m: 14.074
17m: 18.100
15m: 21.074
12m: 24.915
10m: 28.074
6m: 50.313 
- the XIT dial will be mantained for split operations
- cutting cost will involve also: the complete absence of audio frequency stage: no mic connector, no loudspeaker, no earphone. Only CAT control; no display, useless; no AM-FM-CW-LSB mode, useless. There will be only one IF filter adjustable from 1000 to 2800 Hz
- the final RF output will remain 100 W, with ALC regulation. The RF power adjust knob will be eliminated since 100 W in FT8 is considered by gentlemen agreement as QRP power.

We are confident that that huge saving of money will bring many new entries on our wonderful word, with that 4th generation of radios that carry only the useful things for the new age HAM operator!

https://www.facebook.com/hamradioweb...1xk&__tn__=H-R

----------

SRF (18-06-19)

----------


## SV1GRN

Την καλύτερη απάντηση στον κ. που χάλασε φαιά ουσία για να το γράψει την έχει δώσει ο Σέξπηρ.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*T2R Tuvalu*

Updated 2019-06-23 
John, KK7L will be active again as T2R, from Tuvalu, IOTA OC-015, 27 June - 6 July 2019.
He will operate on HF Bands.
Recent DX Spots T2R
QSL via N7SMI, LOTW, ClubLog OQRS.

----------



----------


## SV1GRN

Στα συν έχει lotw στα πλην λέει: mini-dxpedition με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό, για εμάς πρόκειται για ATNO.

----------


## antonis_p

> Στα συν έχει lotw στα πλην λέει: mini-dxpedition με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό, για εμάς πρόκειται για ATNO.



Έριξα μια ματιά σε όλες τις προγραμματισμένες που είναι *σήμερα* στον αέρα και όλες είναι σε ft!
Αυτός δεν είδα τί σκοπούς έχει. Με SFI στα 66, στα 16k km, θα μας δυσκολέψει.

----------


## SeAfasia

20 meters Brazil...

----------


## SV1GRN

> Έριξα μια ματιά σε όλες τις προγραμματισμένες που είναι *σήμερα* στον αέρα και όλες είναι σε ft!
> Αυτός δεν είδα τί σκοπούς έχει. Με SFI στα 66, στα 16k km, θα μας δυσκολέψει.



Οι mini dxpedition, holiday style κλπ. χρησιμοποιούν απλές κεραίες, ισχύ μηχανήματος κλπ. με αποτέλεσμα όσοι έχουμε αντίστοιχη κατάσταση να μην μπορούμε να περάσουμε (με την παρούσα διάδοση) για αυτό λέω πολύ δύσκολο το Tuvalu. Όπως πχ και το πρόσφατο V6K που μπορείτε στη σελίδα στο qrz.com του ιδίου JA1XGI να δείτε τι κεραία χρησιμοποίησε. Αποτέλεσμα: δεν άκουσα / δεν πέρασα hi.
Καλά οργανωμένες ομάδες όπως πχ η πρόσφατη S9A με τις καλές κεραίες τους, τους καλούς χειριστές αλλά και την μεγάλη χρονική περίοδο εκπομπών δίνουν πολλές δυνατότητες να τους κάνουμε. Κάποιες δε φορές που δεν είναι πολλοί επάνω τους ακόμη και qrp.

----------


## john_b

Πλάκα πλάκα, με αυτές τις συνθήκες διάδοσης, αν δεν υπήρχε το FT8 θα είχαμε γυρίσει όλοι στα V/U να αναπτύσσουμε θεωρίες.

----------


## antonis_p

> Καλά οργανωμένες ομάδες όπως πχ η πρόσφατη *S9A* με τις καλές κεραίες τους, τους καλούς χειριστές αλλά και την μεγάλη χρονική περίοδο εκπομπών δίνουν πολλές δυνατότητες να τους κάνουμε. Κάποιες δε φορές που δεν είναι πολλοί επάνω τους ακόμη και qrp.



Τωόντι, περνούσαν πολύ καλά οι έμποροι. Αν και δεν ήταν πολύ μακριά.

----------


## antonis_p

The Russian Robinson team of R7AL, RK8A and RA1ZZ will soon be active from Santa Maria Island SA-069 until April 10, 2019. The crew is approaching the island and expected to be on air using the *XR1RRC* callsign.
Activity planned on 40-17m; CW/SSB using simple vertical antennas. Logs will be not be uploaded during this activity due to the absence of the internet and cellular communication. The team thanks all for the financial help and support.

----------


## SV1GRN

αναδρομική είδηση;

----------


## antonis_p

*HR9/AD8J Roatan Island

* Guanaja Island, IOTA NA - 057, 22 June - 6 July 2019.He will operate on HF Bands.
Recent DX Spots HR9/AD8J
QSL via AD8J direct, LOTW.

----------


## antonis_p

*1A0C Sovereign Military Order of Malta*1A0C Team will be active from Sovereign Military Order of Malta, 15 - 21 July 2019.

Team - EA1SA, EA5EL, EA5KA, EA5KM, EA5RM, EA7AJR, EA7KW, F8ATS, F9IE, IK5RUN, IN3ZNR, IZ4AKS, IW0DJB, LA7GIA.


They will operate on 80 - 6m, CW, SSB, RTTY, FT8.

----------


## antonis_p

*RETURN TO ST. PAUL ISLAND.
CY9C - JUL 31 -AUG 8 -2019*

*Seven of the 2016 DXpedtion Team will be  returning July 31, 2019 to St. Paul Island.  We hope to fill  many of the band/mode slots still in  demand and for those that missed the dxpedition as a all time new one, we will   work hard to fill that slot as well.  Lots of  EME, SAT, FT8 as well. 

http://cy9c.com/index.html
*

----------


## SeAfasia

ISS SSTV Award:
Diplome.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*ZK3A Tokelau Islands*

ZK3A Team will be active from Tokelau Islands, IOTA OC - 048, 2 - 11 October 2019, not ZK3X as announced earlier.
Team - YT1AD, UT5UY, UR0MC, RW7K, US0KW, R7KW, UT8IO, UX0LL, SV2BFN, VK3FN, VK3FY, ZL3WW, WD5COV, KO8SCA, N7QT, VE7NY, PY2NDX.

They will operate on 160 - 6m and also EME.ZK3A Log searchSearch
QSL via YT1AD, OQRS, LOTW.
Ads for direct QSL:
ZK3 DXpedition 2019, Dr Hrane Milosevic, Vitanovac 36206, Serbia.

----------


## antonis_p

dxpedition & contest schedule for Aug 2019

67671819_2740857025927815_3016770335627280384_n.jpg

----------


## SV1GRN

> *ZK3A Tokelau Islands*
> 
> ZK3A Team will be active from Tokelau Islands, IOTA OC - 048, 2 - 11 October 2019, not ZK3X as announced earlier.
> Team - YT1AD, UT5UY, UR0MC, RW7K, US0KW, R7KW, UT8IO, UX0LL, SV2BFN, VK3FN, VK3FY, ZL3WW, WD5COV, KO8SCA, N7QT, VE7NY, PY2NDX.
> 
> They will operate on 160 - 6m and also EME.ZK3A Log searchSearch
> QSL via YT1AD, OQRS, LOTW.
> Ads for direct QSL:
> ZK3 DXpedition 2019, Dr Hrane Milosevic, Vitanovac 36206, Serbia.



Υποθέτω να βγαίνουν ώρες που εξυπηρετούν Ευρώπη.

----------


## antonis_p

*What is an RST System?*

----------


## firewalker

Ένα μη φυσικό πρόσωπο μπορεί να βγάλει άδεια για κατοχή εξοπλισμού και χρήση των συχνοτήτων. Για παράδειγμα μία σχολή με τμήμα Τεχνικών Ραδιοτηλεοπτικών Διατάξεων.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ένα μη φυσικό πρόσωπο μπορεί να βγάλει άδεια για κατοχή εξοπλισμού και χρήση των συχνοτήτων. Για παράδειγμα μία σχολή με τμήμα Τεχνικών Ραδιοτηλεοπτικών Διατάξεων.



ΜΗ φυσικά πρόσωπα που έχουν άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη είναι μόνο η ΕΕΤΤ και οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί σύλλογοι.
Μιλάς θεωρώ για άδεια Υπηρεσίας Ραδιοερασιτέχνη, επειδή δεν το αναφέρεις.

----------


## antonis_p

Αρ. Φύλλου 1969

2 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011

Άρθρο 7

Άδεια εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας ραδιοερασιτεχνικού σταθμού ασυρμάτου.

Άδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνικού σταθμού ασυρμάτου λαμβάνουν:

3. Τα Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης της χώρας που έχουν ως αντικείμενο τις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες και πληρούν τις παρακάτω προϋποθέσεις:
3.1. Έχουν συστήσει εργαστήριο σχετικό με τις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες.
3.2. Υπάρχει απόφαση του Εκπαιδευτικού Ιδρύματος με την οποία ορίζεται ως υπεύθυνος λειτουργίας του ραδιοερασιτεχνικού σταθμού (club station), αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης «κατηγορίας 1»

----------


## antonis_p

*TO5M* Team will be active from LIle aux Marins, IOTA NA - 032, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, 10 - 18 August 2019.
Team - VO1IDX, DJ6GI, DM4IM, DD5ZZ.

They will operate on 160 - 6m, CW, SSB, FT8, RTTY and FM satellites.

QSL via LOTW.

----------


## antonis_p

Members of the Gwangju DX Club (6L0NJ) will be active as *D73G* from Ap’ea AS-060 between August 17-20th. Activity on 80-6m; CW, SSB and Digital modes. QSL via HL4CEL.

----------

SeAfasia (16-08-19)

----------


## Dragonborn

Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός παραδοσιακά προάγει την φιλία και αλληλοκατανόηση των λαών. Απόψε τρέχει το Ρωσικό-Ουκρανικό contest στο 7055 LSB, απολαύστε το !

----------


## antonis_p

Δύσκολο λόγω διάδοσης, αλλά:*

CVA DX CONTEST

*

Welcome to the official website of the  *CVA DX CONTEST* is a contest sponsored by the School of Communications of the Brazilian Army The Contest Green-Yellow (CVA) is one of the most important activities of the amateur radio Brazil, meeting, this year in its 59th edition, which implies tradition and demonstrated proficiency over all these years. The CVA DX Contest is always held the third weekend of August CW and fourth weekend of August SSB.

https://glauberviana2009.wixsite.com/cva3-dx-html

----------


## antonis_p

*International Lighthouse Lightship Weekend - ILLW*

*3rd Full Weekend in August since 1998*

00.01 UTC 17th August to 2400 UTC 18th August 2019 (48 hours)

https://www.illw.net/

----------


## antonis_p

Είναι στον αέρα αυτή την ώρα και ακούγονται σταθμοί από την Hawaii: *

HAWAII QSO Party is this weekend.*

The HQP will run from 0400Z 24 August to 0359Z 26 August. Work as many HI stations on as many bands and modes as you can. Complete rules:

http://www.hawaiiqsoparty.org/Rules/...es-2019-A.html
Please send in your log, no matter how big or small here: http://www.b4h.net/hqp/hqpsubmitlog.php

Non Cabrillo logs of any format can be emailed to me directly although Cabrillo is much preferred.

A map of multiplier districts can be found here:
http://www.mapability.com/ei8ic/maps...ty_regions.php

Also, the KS and OH QSO parties will be running during the same time. There's no problem working those folks and logging them with the county names they give you assuming your logging program allows you to do that. Send a copy of your log to those QSO Party organizers and also to HQP at the above URL Note: in Writelog you can force it to log any QSO with *shift*-ENTER. That may work with other loggers too.

All digital modes are considered "digital" so there are three modes to use: CW, Phone, Digital.  Note that FT8/4 is allowed as is any digital mode.
Hopefully, the WX will cooperate and we'll have some excellent conditions.

With Aloha,

Alan AD6E / KH6TU
HQP Chairman

----------


## SV1GRN

Υπάρχει και το MS0INT που δεν λέει να βγει στον αέρα;
https://dx-world.net/ms0int-shiant-isles-eu-112/

----------


## antonis_p

> Υπάρχει και το MS0INT που δεν λέει να βγει στον αέρα;
> https://dx-world.net/ms0int-shiant-isles-eu-112/




14000.0  MS0INT      24-Aug-2019 0640Z  ONLY FT8 !                <MM0ND>

----------


## SV1GRN

Και FT8 να βγει καλό είναι, αλλά βγαίνει προς το παρόν φωνή στα 20Μ. Ξέχασε μάλλον να βάλει το τελικό Χ παραπάνω στο διακριτικό του ο mm0nd. Τελικά μόνο 2 ημέρες και μάλιστα εντός σ/κ είναι πολύ λίγες για αυτό το νησί. Θα δείξει.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και FT8 να βγει καλό είναι, αλλά βγαίνει προς το παρόν φωνή στα 20Μ. Ξέχασε μάλλον να βάλει το τελικό Χ παραπάνω στο διακριτικό του ο mm0nd. Τελικά μόνο 2 ημέρες και μάλιστα εντός σ/κ είναι πολύ λίγες για αυτό το νησί. Θα δείξει.



Είναι τώρα στα 20m, 14047, 1up.

----------


## antonis_p

The *Huntsville Hamfest* dates back to August 1954 when the annual North Alabama Hamfest alternated between the communities of Huntsville, Decatur, and Florence.  After a few years, the Hamfest was held in Decatur in the odd numbered years and in Huntsville in the even numbered years. 
The Huntsville location was in the lobby of what was known as "The Mall", located at the corner of University Drive and the Parkway, and was a one-day (Sunday) event with an outdoor flea market and a Saturday night banquet.  Several ham organizations used upstairs rooms for meetings but there were no forums.

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg5.jpg6.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*Radials: Why Should I Use Radials with My Ground-Mounted Vertical Antenna?*


Many hams ask why they should bother to add the recommended radial field to their ground-mounted vertical antenna. There are reasons why it’s a good idea.



Ground-mounted verticals use the Earth as their counterpoise. The vertical radiator is only half of your resonant or non-resonant vertical antenna. The other half is counterpoise; an imaginary radiator directly opposite, and on axis with, the wire or aluminum standing on the ground. This second half essentially makes your antenna a vertical dipole. Because of varying soil conductivity and chemical composition, some "ground" is better at the conduction of RF energy than others.
Why does the ground need to conduct at all? The vertical does that. Consider that your antenna represents a load at the end of your coax. Ideally, the RF current flows out the center conductor from the transmitter, but also must flow back to the transceiver on the coaxial shield to complete the current loop. If the vertical is radiating the current, then where does the returning current flow come from? The answer is the ground!
A radial field enhances the ability of the ground around the vertical to conduct RF energy. The radials "collect" the return current required for efficient antenna operation. Some hams complain that radials narrow the bandwidth of the antenna. This occurs because the radial system raises the "Q" of the antenna system. The higher the "Q" value, the more efficient the antenna will be. With a good radial field, radiation resistance will decrease, RF current will increase and bandwidth will narrow. That is just as it should be. Be aware that a poorly efficient antenna can have a good SWR. How efficient a radiator is a 50 ohm resistor across your coax? That’s called a dummy load and they all have very low SWR!
When your vertical is ground-mounted, use a good radial field to raise radiation efficiency. You’ll have a better antenna system that will benefit your station and the joy of your radio hobby.

----------

kioan (08-09-19)

----------


## antonis_p

*T30L (DXCC: Western Kiribati, IOTA: OC-017), 6.Sep.2019-15.Sep.2019 
C21WW (DXCC: Nauru, IOTA: OC-031), 16.Sep.2019-25.Sep.2019

http://www.lral.lv/c21ww_t30l/index.html

**FREQUENCIES*

*Band*
*CW*
*SSB*
*RTTY*
*FT8 Fox*

*160*
1826.5 or 1821


1836

*80*
3524
3790
3583
3565

*40*
7024
7090
7043
7070

*30*
10113

10143
10143

*20*
14024
14190
14083
14090

*17*
18083
18140
18105
18095

*15*
21024
21290
21083
21090

*12*
24903
24940
24923
24910

*10*
28024
28490
28083
28090

----------


## antonis_p

*CC Cluster Commands*

----------


## antonis_p

*SEPTEMBER 2, 2019* Callsign changed from C21W to *C21WW*
*JULY 31, 2019* Yuris/YL2GM, Kaspars/YL1ZF, Kristers/YL3JA and Jack/YL2KA will be active from Nauru as *C21W* during September 16-25, 2019. QRV on 160-6m; CW, SSB, RTTY, FT8.

https://goo.gl/maps/nQjA2Sjq4cLg9F9v9

----------


## antonis_p

LA7GIA DXpeditions
*
6O7O Somalia September 14th to 28th 2019*

I will QRV from Somalia Sep 14th to Sep 28th on all bands 160-10m on mainly CW. Activity on other modes (SSB, FT8 will be limited and on 1-2 bands only.

----------


## antonis_p

*T6AA T6A Kabul Afghanistan*

Robert, S53R will be active as T6AA and T6A from Kabul, Afghanistan starting September 2019.
He will operate on HF Bands and T6A call will be used during contests.

Robert is working in UN World Food Programme and planning to stay there *few years*.

QSL via S53R direct, LOTW.

----------


## antonis_p

*Ferrite - What it is and Why You Need It*

Posted by OnAllBands on September 13, 2019 at 12:53 pm

If your station suffers from radio frequency interference (RFI), today’s Word of Day, *ferrite*, should become an immediate and permanent part of your Ham Radio vocabulary. Different mixes of ferrite - a ceramic made from oxides of magnetic metals - have proven to block and dissipate RF currents. Extensive testing has shown that each mix works best over a certain frequency range. DX Engineering ferrite RF noise reduction toroids and beads are color-coded so users can select the right choke for the right application at a glance:
31-Mix, Blue 1 MHz to 300 MHz
43-Mix, Silver 25 MHz to 300 MHz
52-Mix, Orange 200 MHz to 1 GHz
61-Mix, Red 200 MHz to 2 GHz
75-Mix, Green 150 KHz to 30 MHz
77-Mix, Pink 100 KHz to 50 MHz

DX Engineering offers Color-Coded Ferrite RF Noise Reduction Kits featuring bead/toroid combinations designed to suppress RFI in AC/DC generators, HF base stations, AM broadcast radios, and linear amplifiers. Other kits, such as DXE-TC43-14-10 (ten .90 inch I.D. 43-Mix  toroids) can be used for a variety of applications. Choose from 29 kits.
Also available from DX Engineering are High Impedance Common Mode RF Choke Kits, featuring 40, .500 inch I.D. 31-Mix Toroid Beads (DXE-RFC-160-20) or 30, .500 inch I.D. 31-Mix Toroid Beads (DXE-RFC-20-10). Kits come with heat shrink tubing to secure the beads in place. The beads slide over any standard .405 inch coaxial cable.
For more details on what is ferrite, what is a ferrite choke, and what is ferrite used for, click on these links for articles from OnAllBands blogger Ward, N0AX.

----------


## antonis_p

Russian children listen to radio signals

70289712_10158510424557316_1192197906786942976_n.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*ZK3A
Tokelau Islands
DXpedition 2019

**IOTA: OC-048*

*Grid Loc: AI40io*

*CQ Zone: 31*
*
25 September 2019
*



Adrian KO8SCA has sent thru some pictures on their arrival to Tokelau Islands.
They will start to install antennas & equipment once all is cleared with customs.




1st - 11th October 2019

----------


## antonis_p

71763428_2422234331224124_5185211147699093504_n.jpg

Η Ε.Ε.Ρ. συμμετέχει για πρώτη φορά στο 3ο Hobby Festival, που θα πραγματοποιηθεί από Παρασκευή 4 Οκτωβρίου έως και Κυριακή 6 Οκτωβρίου 2019 στο παλιό Αμαξοστάσιο του ΟΣΥ στο Γκάζι. Ώρες λειτουργίας: 11:00 π.μ. έως 10:00 μ.μ. Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη.
Το περίπτερο της Ε.Ε.Ρ. με τα διαδραστικά του εκθέματα και τις παρουσιάσεις ευελπιστούμε ότι θα αποτελέσει πόλο έλξης για τους νέους β κυρίως β επισκέπτες της εκδήλωσης αυτής, που έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ήδη δύο φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια, με μεγάλη επιτυχία.
Καλούμε όλους τους Έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες να μας επισκεφθούν και να μας βοηθήσουν να παρουσιάσουμε στους επισκέπτες τον Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό ως το πολύ ενδιαφέρον, πολύπλευρο, ευχάριστο, επιστημονικό χόμπυ που είναι, αλλά και ως μέσο προσφοράς προς το κοινωνικό σύνολο σε καταστάσεις εκτάκτων αναγκών. Θα χαρούμε να σας δούμε εκεί!

----------


## antonis_p

Having Fun with RTTY Contesting

https://www.contestuniversity.com/wp...sting-2018.pdf

----------

matthew (30-09-19)

----------


## antonis_p

*TO80SP*

*Saint Pierre and Miquelon - October 2019*

Navigation: TO80SP Page | TO80SP News | TO80SP Online Log | TO80SP Online QSL Request | TO80SP Pictures | How to help
*Operation*

Our next DXpedition will take place from Saint Pierre and Miquelon between October 2nd and 14th, 2019. We will be active with three stations from 160 m through 10 m on CW, SSB and Digi modes. Please check our News Page

. 

Our equipment consists of a transceiver Elecraft K2, two transceivers Icom IC7300, three power amplifiers, a vertical for 160 and 80 m, a 40 m loop, a 30 m loop, a Spiderbeam for 20 m through 10m, Loop antennas for 20/15/10 m as well as a few laptop computers.

*Locator* Our grid locator is GN16WS.
*IOTA* NA-032

*Team*

Our experienced crew includes:
DK1BT, ManfredDL4WK, WolfDL6SAK, AnnetteDL7DF, SigiDL7UFR, FrankSP3CYY, JanSP3DOI, Leszek

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*T30GC - Tarawa, W.Kiribati*

*
SEPTEMBER 26, 2019* 
T30GC will be on the air on 7th October 2019. The last day of T30GC activity will be 23rd October 2019. During this activity radio amateurs can make contacts with T30GC on different modes CW, SSB, RTTY and FT8. The favorite modes will be CW, SSB and RTTY the real radio amateur modes. We will be QRV from 160 to 6 meters.
T30GC LoTW certificate already is obtained and all Sponsors will receive LoTW confirmation of their contacts with T30GC 3 weeks after end of T30GC DXpedition 2019 !
Please, the radio amateurs for patience and understanding during our activity. We will try to be nonstop (24/7) on the air with 2 or 3 transmitters on different bands and modes if there are not any problems with the electricity power! We are ready also to use a generator if there are problems with the local power electricity! [more here..]

----------


## antonis_p

BPANEW.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*HI3CC Dominican Republic*

Nathan, N4YDU will be active as *HI3CC* from Dominican Republic, IOTA NA - 096, in CQ WW DX CW Contest, 23 - 24 November 2019.
He will operate in Single Operator High Power Category.

Before and after contest he will operate as *HI3/N4YDU*.
QSL for HI3CC via W2CCW.

----------


## antonis_p

*YJ0CA Vanuatu*

Chris, VK2YUS will be active again as YJ0CA from Vanuatu, 22 - 30 October 2019.
He will operate on 40, 20, 15m, including activity in CQ WW DX *SSB* Contest.

QTH - Port Villa, Efate Island, IOTA OC - 035.
QSL via home call *direct*.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*CE9/SQ1SGB Halley VI Base, Antarctica*
_From mid-December 2019 to mid-February 2020, look for Seba SQ1SGB to be active (when time permits) from the Halley VI Base, Antarctica as CE9/SQ1SGB. QRV on 40 & 20m SSB & Digi depending on propagation._

----------


## antonis_p

*5K0K San Andres Island*


Published 2019-08-24 


Team - Rob HK3CW , Petr OK1BOA, Petr OK1FCJ, Palo OK1CRM, Pavel OK1GK , Ruda OK2ZA, Ludek OK2ZC, Karel OK2ZI, David OK6DJ.

They will operate on 160 - 10m, CW, SSB, FT8.

----------


## antonis_p

*VP6R Pitcairn Island*Update
VP6R Team will be acttive from Pitcairn Island, IOTA OC - 044, 18 October - 1 November 2019.

Team - EY8MM, JR4OZR, K0IR, K0PC, K9CT, K9NW, N4GRN, N6HC, W0GJ, W0VTT, W6IZT, W8HC, EA3HSO, SM5AQD.


They will operate on 160 - 6m.

----------


## antonis_p

*HARC'S MISSION*
*Our mission* is to support and preserve the USS Hornet Museum Ship CVS-12 and its history.

*Maintain* an operational station in a safe and stable location in the event of a disaster or emergency.

*Provide* a fun environment to learn and experience Amateur Radio in a historic location.

*We focus* on teaching the importance of radio communications by offering a hands on fun environment to experience Amateur Radio.

*HARC* supports the Boy Scouts of America by offering merit badge classes on board.

The Hornet Amateur Radio Club volunteers start the day giving classroom instruction and a power point presentation featuring basic radio functions and modes, RF circuits, explaining propagation related to certain conditions along with the benefits and many uses of radio that are available to anyone that wants to open the door to an exciting and valuable hobby.

The scouts then visit the HARC radio shack for an "on the air" session using various amateur radio modes and frequencies. This completes the requirements for them to earn their Radio Merit Badge.






http://www.hornet-arc.us/mission.htm

----------


## antonis_p

A Japanese YL operating with the call J2IX.
Her name was Sugita Chiyono

j2ix.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

The Can-Am group is heading back to the Pacific! We just fixed QRZ.com to reflect the proper information for *TX7T* in 2019. As you may know different expeditions often get assigned the same or a similar call on different years.

K5PI, W5MJ, W5RF met recently for a logistics packing event in preparation for carrying our planned antennas to *Marquesas*. Other members of the team are preparing antennas, doing testing of same, preparing coax and connectors, etc.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*Amateur Radio (G3TXQ) - Common-mode chokes*

----------


## antonis_p

D68CCC on the air:

2019-10-28.png

----------


## matthew

https://www.instructables.com/id/G5R...Radio-Antenna/
Με βάση το παραπάνω link αποφάσισα να κατασκευάσω μια κεραία G5RV. Τα υλικά της... «συνταγής» είναι:
10m ανοιχτή γραμμή 450Ω
2 καλώδια πολύκλωνα από παλιά μπαλαντέζα 3x2,5mm 20m
Πλαστικό ταυ υδραυλικών Φ25mm
1 κομμάτι 8cm πλαστική σωλήνα υδραυλικών Φ20mm
2 κλέμες
Μένει να μετρήσω τα σκέλη (15,55m το καθένα) και να τοποθετήσω μονωτήρες, πάλι από πλαστική σωλήνα PVC,
και επίσης να μετρήσω και να τοποθετήσω κονέκτορα σασιού στην ανοιχτή γραμμή για τη σύνδεση με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο.  :Cool: 

20191108_164704.jpg 20191108_174725.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*V6K Kosrae Island*


Updated2019-09-16 14:37:41

Haru, JA1XGI will be active as V6K from Kosrae Island, IOTA OC - 059, 2 - 9 December 2019.
He will operate on HF Bands.
Recent DX Spots V6K
QSL via JA1XGI.
Ads for direct QSL:
HARU UCHIDA, 2-30-11 SHINTOMI, KAWAGOE, SAITAMA, 350-0043, Japan.

----------


## john_b

Κομπλεδούρα

WAS_ARRL_SMALL.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

Έτσι είναι μέσα ο ρότορας μας. Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι μοντέλο υπό εξέλιξη και test πριν βγει στην παραγωγή

unnamed1.jpg

unnamed2.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

ISS SSTV
de SV3IRG Dinos..73's
79968271_10220673129325932_3521159367745339392_n.jpg
78603070_10220664038738673_4186886406796214272_n.jpg
78364374_10220664667954403_2229843507076399104_n.jpg
73249202_10220675298740166_1394337974182739968_n.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*4U1UN United Nations Headquarters*

December 4, 2019




Credit: KO8SCA
*
UPDATE* Last few days has seen 4U1UN hit the air more often. Operator is Adrian KO8SCA and is looking for AS/OC to give out a new one to those areas.

----------


## antonis_p

SV-QRP Δεκ - Ιαν

----------


## diskjohn

καλησπερα ποιοσ ρότορας ειναι αυτός ?

----------


## antonis_p

> καλησπερα ποιοσ ρότορας ειναι αυτός ?



Ένας που θα κυκλοφορήσει η dxengineering.com όπου να 'ναι, δες το λινκ.

----------


## diskjohn

μάλιστα το θέμα είναι και η τιμή φυσικά  , στην όλη φάση το θέμα είναι ο κοντρόλερ  , εάν γνωρίζεις προγραμματισμο είναι εύκολο Αντώνη ,το μηχανολογικό κομμάτι είναι ακόμα ποιο εύκολο και με  πολλές παραλλαγές μακάρι να υπήρχε κάποιος εδώ στο φόρουμ να ήθελε να φτιάξει κάποιο κοντρολερ

----------


## antonis_p

Η dxengineering έχει *πάρα πολύ καλά* προϊόντα αλλά είναι τσιμπιμένα και το κόστος ανεβαίνει επειδή έρχονται από ΗΠΑ.
Βέβαια στους ρότορες υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός οπότε δεν αναμένεται να είναι πιο ακριβός από τους HY GAIN ή τους YAESU. Ή τους ευρωπαϊκούς prosistel.
Για όλους αυτούς υπάρχουν controllers από άλλους κατασκευαστές που ελέγχονται από το PC, από μακριά κλπ.

Για κάποιον που θέλει να φτιάξει τον δικό του ρότορα, για αρχή μπορεί να κοιτάζει από το παράθυρο  :Smile:   :Smile:  Όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, αυτό κάνουμε ούτως ή άλλως!

----------


## antonis_p

Τί είναι Ραδιοερασιτέχνης -
Ποιοι είναι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.rz1zr.ru/mercury.html

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Τί είναι Ραδιοερασιτέχνης -
> Ποιοι είναι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες




Είπατε τω βασιλεί, χαμαί πέσε δαίδαλος αυλά,
ουκέτι Φοίβος έχει καλύβην, ου μάντιδα δάφνην,
ου παγάν λαλέουσαν, απέσβετο και λάλον ύδωρ.

----------

SeAfasia (17-12-19)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Είπατε τω βασιλεί, χαμαί πέσε δαίδαλος αυλά,
> ουκέτι Φοίβος έχει καλύβην, ου μάντιδα δάφνην,
> ου παγάν λαλέουσαν, απέσβετο και λάλον ύδωρ.



*psk31/63 όχι;;*

----------


## antonis_p

*TK0C 2019*

----------


## antonis_p

*CQ WW Entry Statistics*

http://CQ WW Entry Statistics

Ρεκόρ συμμετοχών το *2017*!

*Year*
*SSB Entries*
*CW Entries*
*Total Entries*

2018
8,524
8,121
16,645

2017
8,608
8,451
17,059

----------


## antonis_p



----------

CybEng (20-12-19)

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*December is Youngsters on the Air (YOTA) Month*

_11/11/2019
_The IARU Region 1 (Europe, Africa, and the Mideast) Youth Working Group has announced that its December *YOTA* Month take place again this year.
We would like to invite you to take part with a call sign with ‘YOTA’ in the suffix, the YOTA announcement said. The idea for this is to show Amateur Radio to young people and to encourage youngsters to be active on the amateur bands.
YOTA said December YOTA Month offers an opportunity to demonstrate ham radio to the world and to invite newcomers. Participants earn certificates by working the various YOTA-suffix stations on the air throughout December. Not a contest, the event is aimed at getting as many youngsters on air from as many countries as possible. The event will take place from 0000 UTC on December 1 until 2359 UTC on December 31. 
_Thanks to YOTA_

----------


## antonis_p

Tuning radials on verticals

TunVert.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*Tube vs. Solid State*

There are lots of amplifier choices, both new and used. Your personal choices will likely be based on cost, operating style, and other factors.
Solid-state amps are great for quickly changing bands. They require no warm-up time so you can use them immediately. However, they are pricey compared to a tube amp with the same rated power output. They are also not very forgiving when it comes to high SWR readings. In most cases, they may go into fault mode on an SWR greater than 2:1 by reducing output power or even shutting the amp down. This protects the finals from damage.
Some have built-in auto tuning and all can be used with an external tuner to properly match your antennas. They’re generally lighter weight, more power-efficient (less heat generated per watt of output), and there are no tubes to burn out or replace. But solid-state amps are usually more complex to service.
Tube amps are becoming long in the tooth, but they’re cheaper per watt and more forgiving when it comes to reflected power. If your antennas exhibit an SWR of 3:1 or less, you may not require a tuner at all. However, the tuning process becomes a bit more time consuming if you regularly change frequencies or bands. This could be a factor if you use the "hunt and pounce" method during contesting. Also, warm-up time can take as much as 2-3 minutes before you actually get on the air.
When it comes time for repair, the tube is the most likely culprit. You remove it and plug a new one inβno problem for amps that are currently being manufactured. However, tube manufacturers have been disappearing over the years, making it more challenging and expensive to find replacements for older tube amplifiers.
With solid-state amps becoming more popular, there’s an active used market for tube amps. This could be a great opportunity to pick up an older tube amp at a bargain price.
So the choice of tube or solid state basically comes down to tube (lower cost) or solid-state (agility). Whichever you choose, you might want to start small. Ease into contesting with a 500W amp and later move to 1,000 or 1,500 if you feel the extra power is justified.

----------


## antonis_p

Two Solar Cycle 25 Sunspots Appear

New Solar Cycle 25 is on the way, but just when the transition from
Solar Cycle 24 to Solar Cycle 25 will take place is not entirely
clear.

On December 24, two new sunspots - one in each hemisphere - emerged
on the face of the Sun that exhibit the reversed magnetic polarity
marking them as belonging to Solar Cycle 25. According to Hale's
Law, sunspot polarities flip-flop from one solar cycle to the next,
the National Center for Atmospheric Research explains.

"The Sun is currently in solar minimum - the nadir of the 11-year
sunspot cycle," Tony Phillips said in his article, "Reversed
Polarity Sunspots Appear on the Sun" on the Spaceweather.com
website. "It's a deep minimum, century-class according to sunspot
counts." The remarkable sunspot scarcity has prompted discussion of
a possible "extended minimum" akin to the Maunder Minimum in the
17th century, when no sunspots appeared for decades, Phillips said.

----------

SeAfasia (31-12-19)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ...
> "The Sun is currently in solar minimum - the nadir of the 11-year
> sunspot cycle," Tony Phillips said in his article, "Reversed
> Polarity Sunspots Appear on the Sun" on the Spaceweather.com
> website. "It's a deep minimum, century-class according to sunspot
> counts." The remarkable sunspot scarcity has prompted discussion of
> a possible "extended minimum" akin to the Maunder Minimum in the
> 17th century, when no sunspots appeared for decades, Phillips said.



Που το βρήκες αυτό Αντώνη, δώσε ένα λινκ.

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ιδιαίτερα αν το συνδυάσουμε με αυτό και αύτο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Που το βρήκες αυτό Αντώνη, δώσε ένα λινκ.
> 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ιδιαίτερα αν το συνδυάσουμε με αυτό και αύτο.



http://www.arrl.org/news/two-solar-c...unspots-appear

Μου έρχεται σε εβδομαδιαίο bulletin από την ARRL.

SB SPCL @ ARL $ARLX012
ARLX012 Two Solar Cycle 25 Sunspots Appear

ZCZC AX12
QST de W1AW 
Special Bulletin 12  ARLX012
From ARRL Headquarters 
Newington CT  December 30, 2019
To all radio amateurs

SB SPCL ARL ARLX012
ARLX012 Two Solar Cycle 25 Sunspots Appear

----------


## antonis_p

RFI, toroids κλπ

----------


## antonis_p

*Station Grounding*

----------


## antonis_p

*What Can Hams Expect from Solar Cycle 25?*
Posted by Wayne KE8JFW on January 31, 2020 at 12:44 pm

----------

matthew (03-02-20)

----------


## matthew

Καταπληκτική δουλειά! Μπράβο του!  :Thumbup1: 
http://www.mikemyers.me/blog/2018/5/...argo-trailer-1
http://www.mikemyers.me/blog/2018/6/...argo-trailer-2
http://www.mikemyers.me/blog/2018/7/...argo-trailer-3

----------


## antonis_p

*TI9A Cocos Island Costa Rica*

TI9A Team will be active from Cocos Island, IOTA NA - 012, Costa Rica, 2 - 8 February 2020.

Team - TI2JV, RA9USU, UA3AB, SM6LRR.

They will operate on 160 - 10m, CW, SSB, FT8.

QSL via UA3DX, ClubLog OQRS, LOTW.

Ads for direct QSL:
Nick I. Averyanov, Cvetnoj bul, 9-130, Vlasikha, Mosk. obl., 143010, Russia.
Information received from Jorge Aguila, TI2JV.
QTH Locator - EJ65ln.
QTH - Chatham Bay, Isla del Coco, Costa Rica.

----------


## antonis_p

*TZ1CE TZ/DK1CE Mali*


Updated 2020-02-07
Ulmar receive call TZ1CE and now active from Mali with that call sign.
Ulmar, DK1CE will be active as TZ/DK1CE from Mali, until 20 February 2020.
Recent DX Spots TZ1CE
He will operate on 160 - 10m, CW, SSB, FT8.
QSL via home call.

----------


## antonis_p

*E44CC Palestine*Updated2020-02-06 
 E44CC Team will be active from Palestine, 5 - 17 February 2020.
Team - F4AJQ, F1ULQ, F2DX, F4AZF, F4DLM, F4ESV, F4TTR, F5MFV, F5NQL, F5UOW, F8AVK, DL3GA, ON4QX, ON7RN, OZ1IKY,

QSL via F5GSJ, LOTW, ClubLog OQRS.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

*VP8PJ South Orkney Islands*Updated2020-02-23 20:36:28
VP8PJ Team will be active from South Orkney Islands, IOTA AN - 008, 20 February - 5 March 2020.
Team - K3EL, W2LK, K5GS, W7XU, DJ9RR, HA0NAR, UT6UD, N6XG, N7QT, W1SRD, WA6O, NG2H, HB9BXE, VK6CQ.


Pilots:
North America and Chief Pilot - KE4KY.VP8PJ Log searchSearch
North America Assistant Pilot - KM4SII.
Europe - ON9CFG.
Russian Speaking countries - 4L5A.
Japan - JA1WSX.
South America - PY2YP.
Oceania - VK3HJ.
Africa - V51B.
They will operate on 160 - 10m, CW, SSB, FT8, RTTY.

Freqs:
CW SSB RTTY FT8
1.826.5 —– —– 1.840
3.523 —– —– 3.567
7.010 7.090 7.045 7.056
10.105 —— 10.142 10.131
14.023 14.185 14.080 14.090
18.069 18.130 18.100 18.095
21.023 21.285 21.080 21.091
24.891 24.955 24.910 24.911
28.023 28.485 28.080 28.091

Any station located in Africa and/or Oceania may call regardless of the region we are currently working/calling for.

QSL via M0URX, OQRS.

----------


## antonis_p

#covid-19

89868436_2946645128714991_9058755475226492928_n.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

Ο γνωστός μας χώρος του Friedrichshafen, προετοιμάζεται να λειτουργήσει ως νοσοκομείο λόγω covid-19

90242667_10158337272677940_5885364802053734400_n.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

Ham radio, 100% safe

89994664_2959260954120075_2259760449669038080_n.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*Antenna work*

----------


## antonis_p

Friedrichshafen: April 16, 2020 Due to current developments in regard to the spread of coronavirus COVID-19, Messe Friedrichshafen has been forced to make a very difficult decision: the international amateur radio exhibition Ham Radio will not be taking place in the planned period of June 26 to 28, 2020, but instead from June 25 to 27, 2021. The Federal Government and the Minister-Presidents of the Lander decided yesterday, April 15 that no major events shall take place until August 31, 2020.

----------


## antonis_p

*Ημέρα ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού:*

----------


## antonis_p

On April 18, 2020 is the 95th anniversary of *International Amateur Radio Union and we celebrate the World Amateur Radio Day.

To commemorate this important event, the URE, member society of the IARU, is promoting the following special event, available to all licensed hams and SWLs worldwide

Contacts will be valid from 15 to 30 April, 2020 in any mode and band from 160 to 6 meters with the 10 stations using the special stations AMxWARD.

https://iaru95.ure.es/
*

----------


## antonis_p

To commemorate 75th anniversary of the Victory in WW II, the Union of Russian Radio Amateurs (SRR), is conducting"Victory-75" special on-the-air event in May 2020. 
Special memorial stations with number "75" in their callsigns will beactive.
DatesMay 2 (starts at 00.00 UTC) - May 9 (ends at 11.59 UTC)

https://pobeda.srr.ru/rulesen.pdf

----------


## antonis_p

https://www.dx-world.net/wp-content/.../05/DX_353.pdf

----------


## antonis_p

*Why Should I Use Radials with My Ground-Mounted Vertical Antenna?*

----------


## matthew

> *Why Should I Use Radials with My Ground-Mounted Vertical Antenna?*



Γι' αυτό το θέμα έχει γράψει αρκετά άρθρα ο N6LF. https://www.antennasbyn6lf.com/desig...round_systems/

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

http://hamgallery.com/qsl/deleted/Ok...hima/7j1rl.htm

104636634_3167892823256886_4199056603560388521_o.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

Lifting The Tower

05721114ea545114951292332645485b.jpg

----------


## matthew

Ανάλυση των στάσιμων κυμάτων από τον John Shive (εφευρέτη του φωτοτρανζίστορ) σε ένα εκπαιδευτικό βίντεο-παρουσίαση της Bell Labs πίσω στο 1959.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## matthew

Μιας και υπάρχει αρκετός ελεύθερος χρόνος αποφάσισα τις τελευταίες μέρες να κατασκευάσω μια Yagi 5 στοιχείων για τα 2m, ένα πρότζεκτ που το είχα καιρό στο μυαλό μου.
Ο τύπος της κεραίας που επιλέχθηκε είναι η πρώτη έκδοση (Version 1) από εδώ: https://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/PVC-Yagis/5-Ele-2m.htm
Τα εξαρτήματα της κατασκευής είναι:
1 κονέκτορας σασιού SO239
1 κομμάτι σωλήνα PVC βαρέως τύπου Φ32/3mm μήκους 1,55m
1 ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί εσωτερικού χώρου (IP44) διαστάσεων 80x80x40mm
5 μπρουντζόβεργες μήκους 1m και διαμέτρου 3mm
10 απογυμνωμένες κλέμμες
40cm διάτρητο γαλβανιζέ τσέρκι 13mm
1 εξάρτημα στήριξης σωλήνων σχήματος Π με σπειρώματα και πεταλούδες σύσφιξης
Κοχλίες και περικόχλια Μ3, Μ4 και Μ5
1 κομμάτι σωλήνα PVC Φ25 μήκους 45mm
40cm καλώδιο RG58

Τοποθέτηση κονέκτορα στο κουτί του διπόλου.

20200719_195628.jpg 20200719_195821.jpg

Κατασκευή του διπόλου μέσα στο κουτί.

20200720_054351.jpg 20200720_023350.jpg

Κατασκευή του balun 1:1 για την προσαρμογή του διπόλου.

20200719_234044.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

SeAfasia (10-09-20)

----------


## matthew

Εγκατάσταση του διπόλου στο boom της κεραίας και τοποθέτηση του balun στο δίπολο.

20200720_225341.jpg 20200720_225442.jpg 20200720_225201.jpg

Και ακολουθεί η κεραία ολοκληρωμένη μετά την εγκατάσταση των παρασιτικών στοιχείων.

20200721_184513.jpg

Στην αρχή η κεραία είχε στάσιμα 1,5:1 στους 145 MHz. Κατά τον συντονισμό του διπόλου έκοψα 7mm περίπου από κάθε στέλεχος και η Diamond SX200 έδειχνε στάσιμα 1,3:1 στους 145 MHz και 1,2:1 στους 144.300.
Για τον συντονισμό χρησιμοποιήθηκε καλώδιο RG58 μήκους 3,3m περίπου.
Θεωρώ το αποτέλεσμα ικανοποιητικό καθώς η δοκιμή έγινε σε ύψος 2 μέτρων από το έδαφος με την κεραία στερεωμένη πρόχειρα πάνω σε κάγκελα με δέντρα και μεταλλικές επιφάνειες σε κοντινή απόσταση.
Αντίστοιχα το NanoVNA έδειξε καλό αποτέλεσμα μετά τον συντονισμό.

20200721_213249.jpg

----------


## matthew

Ένα εκτενές και αναλυτικό άρθρο περί κυκλωμάτων προσαρμογής κεραιών από τον SV1BAC στο τεύχος #41 (Αύγουστος-Σεπτέμβριος 2020) του περιοδικού SV-QRP.  :Thumbup1: 
http://aegeandxgroup.gr/dx-pdf/sv-qr...CF%84.2020.pdf

----------


## matthew

Στο τεύχος #86 (Αύγουστος 2020) του περιοδικού CQ-DATV έχουμε ένα Technical Evaluation του NanoVNA από τον KH6HTV (σελ. 25).
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι το NanoVNA είναι ένα open source project ενός φθηνού (for the masses) VNA με μέση τιμή αγοράς περί τα $50 το οποίο κάνει «θραύση» στη ραδιοερασιτεχνική κοινότητα.
Στο παρόν τεύχος παρουσιάζονται και τα αποτελέσματα ενός τεστ σύγκρισης μεταξύ του NanoVNA και 2 ακριβών επαγγελματικών μηχανημάτων, τα RIGOL DSA-815 και WILTRON 5447A.
https://www.cq-datv.mobi/86.php

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

Young radio amateurs club in the pioneer camp "Orlyonok". Photo by Evgeny Shulepov, USSR, 1983

118966050_3603138206419064_4972529554582486392_n.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

την επόμενη δοκίμασε με την προσαρμογή με τα 75Ω....
συγχαρητήρια...
2_75Ohm.PNG2_75Ohm.PNG

----------

matthew (12-09-20)

----------


## antonis_p

https://dxnews.com/rockall-island_news_mm0rai-p/ 2019

119463695_3436568036389362_8315507709818787659_n.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

*Όλη η αλήθεια για τους Φερρίτες*

13 Σεπτεμβρίου 2020  Τεχνικά και Διαχρονικά Άρθρα  by Kostas Stamatis - SV1DPI
_Μετάφραση  Απόδοση στα Ελληνικά απο τον Κωνσταντίνο Σταμάτη SV1DPI & Δημήτριο Παλαιολόγο SV8LMQ

https://sz1a.org/%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%87%...84%CE%B5%CF%82
_

----------


## antonis_p

A Very Abbreviated History of Ham Radio Satellitesο»Ώ
Posted: 17 Mar 2021 10:25 AM PDT
Satellites have helped us achieve incredible advances in science, military, and telecommunications fields. They’ve also provided hams incredible opportunities for radio enjoyment. Since the Russians successfully launched _Sputnik_ on October, 4, 1957, and the U.S. response, _Explorer_ 1, in early 1958, there have been a slew of satellites put in orbit. Amateur Radio was not far behind, and today there are over twenty ham radio satellites in orbit, with many predecessors.
How did ham radio satellites come to be? In this article, I’ll give you a brief overview of ham radio satellites (not a comprehensive history), touching on the major developments in the evolution of satellites for amateur radio use. I’ve provided several links at the end of this article for those who wish to read about the history of ham radio satellites in greater detail.
*The 1960s: Birth of an Industry
*Shortly after the launch of _Sputnik,_ U.S. hams in California began to dream of putting an amateur radio satellite in orbit. After reaching out to the ARRL and the U.S. Air Force, Project Oscar got underway. Like many tech startups of our time, initial work was done in the garages and basements of the Project Oscar team members. After nearly four years of work, the result of their efforts, _OSCAR 1,_ was launched from Vandenberg Air Force Base on December 12, 1961. Weighing around ten pounds, _OSCAR 1_ sent a simple beacon in CW. It remained in low-Earth orbit for 22 days, and nearly 600 amateurs in 28 countries heard the 2-meter beacon. While the first launch was short-lived, it opened the door for greater experimentation. Several other OSCARs were launched throughout the 1960s, including _OSCAR 3_, the first satellite with a transponder, allowing hams to communicate through it. Being able to communicate great distances over 2 meters through an orbiting satellite had a dramatic effect on the ham radio community.
In the late 1960s, students at the University of Melbourne completed work on a satellite that would use the 10-meter band to evaluate propagation. It also had a system that would allow the satellite to be controlled by commands uplinked from a station on the ground, via RF. However, they couldn’t get it launched and it sat on the ground for months. Around that same time, several hams met in Washington, D.C. and formed AMSAT, the Radio Amateur Satellite Corporation of America, officially created as a nonprofit in March 1969. Their first project was to help get the Australian satellite launched. Renamed _Australis-OSCAR 5,_ it was put into orbit via NASA on January 23, 1970.
*The 1970s: Phases and Evolution
*Other nations got involved with ham radio satellite development and engineering. In 1972, Phase 2 of satellite progress began as hams in the U.S., Australia, and Germany contributed to _OSCAR 6_, which had a 2-meter uplink and a 10-meter downlink. _OSCAR 7_ was launched in late 1974, and despite being quite fragile and off the air for nearly two decades, it came back to life and remains active to this day. It is one of the oldest satellites still in orbit and still provides a lot of enjoyment for the satellite community. Canadians and West Germans contributed to _OSCAR 7._
This international cooperation continued to blossom when _OSCAR 8_ was launched in 1978, with two transponders on board, one of which was designed by Japanese hams. It provided great service to the international community until 1983.
In the mid-1970s, rumors of the Russians launching their own satellite made it to the West. These rumors ultimately proved true, and the first-known Russian ham radio satellites, _RS-1_ and _RS-2,_ were launched in October 1978. These satellites had a 2-meter uplink and 10-meter downlink. _RS-2_ remained active until 1981.

----------


## matthew

K2EZ - Andrea B Slack στο www.qrz.com
Νταξ, όταν είδα στο προφίλ της πως... «κατάντησε» το mobile της, έμεινα παγωτό!  :Thumbup1: 



Ή είσαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή δεν είσαι!  :Cool:

----------


## antonis_p

*4L/DL7ZM Georgia*


https://cloud.tugraz.at/index.php/s/doqHXbm8sjHRA9M

----------


## antonis_p

1_ _1.jpg
Ο Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός στην Ελλάδα - Γραμματόσημα | raag.org

ΕΛΤΑ > Εταιρία > Γραφείο Τύπου > Ανακοινώσεις Φιλοτελισμού (elta.gr)

----------

airgeorge (11-02-22)

----------


## john_b

Πόσο κάνουν αυτά; '
Όσο ένα 7300;

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Το κάθε τευχίδιο κοστίζει 3,6 euro και θα διατίθονται απ τα ταχ.καταστήματα και το e-shop των ΕΛ.ΤΑ. απ τις 15/02/22 και μέχρι εξαντλήσεως του αποθέματος.

----------


## antonis_p

Τα γραμματόσημα είναι διαθέσιμα στο site των ΕΛΤΑ *από σήμερα, 15/2*.

----------


## antonis_p

Γίνεται επιτέλους πράξη το Μητρώο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών, 
Μητρώο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών - Εθνικό Μητρώο Διαδικασιών (mitos.gov.gr)
το οποίο συζητείται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια!

18042022.JPG

το οποίο είναι μέρος του Εθνικού Μητρώου Διαδικασιών:
Αρχική σελίδα - Εθνικό Μητρώο Διαδικασιών (mitos.gov.gr)

----------


## konpan

Καλά ρε παιδιά υπάρχουν ακόμα γραμματόσημα?

----------


## antonis_p

*Ειδικό Διακριτικό Κλήσης SX335T τον Μάιο του 2022 προς τιμήν της 335 Μ*

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ
Πάτρα 09-03-2022
Αγαπητοί φίλοι και συνάδελφοι σας γνωστοποιούμε ότι :
Τον Μάιο μήνα του τρέχοντος έτους στην περιοχή μας και συγκεκριμένα στην 116ΠΜ/335 Μ, στον Άραξο θα πραγματοποιηθεί η μεγάλη ετήσια άσκηση Nato Tiger Meet 2022 από 09-20 Μαΐου.
Με αφορμή αυτό το γεγονός και εκμεταλλευόμενοι τη δημοσιότητα του θέματος, το Δ.Σ της Ε.Ρ.ΔΥ.Π αποφάσισε να αιτηθεί το Ειδικό Διακριτικό Κλήσης SX 335T.
Η Ε.Ρ.ΔΥ.Π έχει στην κατοχή της εκχώρηση του SX 335T από το Υπ. Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης, την Περιφέρεια Δυτ. Ελλάδος καθώς και την Έγκριση του Γεν. Επιτελείου Αεροπορίας για την χρήση ονομάτων , συμβόλων που αφορούν την Π.Α καθώς και εκπομπών μέσα από την 116ΠΜ/335Μ.
Αποκλειστικός σκοπός του Ε.Δ.Κ είναι να τιμήσουμε και να αναδείξουμε την ιστορικότερη και αρχαιότερη Μοίρα της Πολεμικής μας Αεροπορίας την 335 Μ.
Το SX 335T θα είναι στον αέρα από 1-31 Μαΐου του 2022

Ειδικό Διακριτικό Κλήσης SX335T τον Μάιο του 2022 προς τιμήν της 335 Μ β ERDYP ΕΡΔΥΠ

*SX335T  Awards*
*Rules*
All stations who reach at last 2, 3 or 4 contacts (QSOs) in different bands can download after few days an award online here: 
*Download your Awards*

----------

Ακρίτας (05-05-22), 

SeAfasia (16-05-22), 

Yannissv (05-05-22)

----------


## Yannissv

Αντώνη ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά που συμμετέχουν.
Πραγματικά αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια και μαθαίνουμε και για την πολεμική μας αεροπορία.
Η προβολή στο QRZ είναι εξαιρετική.

Και πάλι ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και σε σας και φυσικά στους πιλότους μας.

----------

antonis_p (05-05-22)

----------


## antonis_p

*  "**Gentlemen**:*
*   In recent years it has been my role in the CQWW Committee to provide some overall knowledge of international affairs to bear on what CQWW means to the world. This very much includes the fact that the international friendships we develop through participation in our chosen hobby transcends the differences of opinion that particular political events may try to foist on us.*
*   ...*
*   My long experience as a ham in several different countries has convinced me that, no matter how we personally may feel about a particular political situation, it is NEVER a good idea to use our Amateur Radio institutions to push a political point of view. I was posted in Vietnam in 1971-1972. There have been wars going on since then in places like Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Syria to name only a few. It is a sad aspect of humanity that even in modern times wars continue to be used to settle accounts. This does not mean that we should allow our emotions of the moment to distract us from the peaceful, forward-looking, example that we as radio amateurs can exhibit to the world. Let's not allow any of our actions to lead to unintended consequences.*
*   Sincerely,*
*   Alfred A. "Fred" Laun, III (K3ZO)"*

----------

matthew (22-07-22)

----------


## antonis_p

Let us say loud and clearly; No one is more sad of this situation than us, the SAC CC members, who only want to make a good Contest experience for everyone.

SAC CC consists of four members from four different Nordic countries and the individual countries' organizations have different ideas about how to handle the ongoing war in Ukraine in the context of amateur radio contesting often referred as radiosport.
Each of us had to follow the statements of our respective organizations and we had no other solution than to cancel 2022 Contests.

We have no further comments.

----------

matthew (22-07-22)

----------


## antonis_p

Φθινόπωρο2022.pdf (aegeandxgroup.gr)

----------

SeAfasia (01-12-22)

----------

